# Crysis 2 leaked almost 50 days early



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 11, 2011)

*NOTICE:*


Easy Rhino said:


> this thread is not for discussing ethics. instead, please discuss the developments of the crysis 2 leak.





Weak. 

http://www.facepunch.com/threads/1058902-Crysis-2-leaked-49-days-early


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 11, 2011)

i have a bad feeling this will not end well for PC gamers in the coming months


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 11, 2011)

Weather it is leaked early or not, pirates will pirate it regardless.  It just means the pirates get to play it 2 months before everyone else...


----------



## dank1983man420 (Feb 11, 2011)

Solaris17 said:


> i have a bad feeling this will not end well for PC gamers in the coming months



I have a feeling it will only be a few days before Crytek comes out and says f&*k pc gamers this is the last straw.  Actually maybe a week after its released and their pc sales are much lower than they expected.  This leak is going to draw a lot of publicity plus they have been extremely vocal already on pc piracy.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 11, 2011)

dank1983man420 said:


> I have a feeling it will only be a few days before Crytek comes out and says f&*k pc gamers this is the last straw.  Actually maybe a week after its released and their pc sales are much lower than they expected.  They have been extremely vocal already on pc piracy.



thats my thinking something like this happening to a high profile game only means that DRM and piracy laws are going to ramp up big time.


----------



## KainXS (Feb 11, 2011)

isn't it funny though, 

the pirates get the FULL GAME

before we get a fuckin DEMO

god dammit

and were gonna suffer from this when they switch the DRM to some crazy crap not the pirates.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 11, 2011)

dank1983man420 said:


> I have a feeling it will only be a few days before Crytek comes out and says f&*k pc gamers this is the last straw.  Actually maybe a week after its released and their pc sales are much lower than they expected.  They have been extremely vocal already on pc piracy.



The fact that they've purposely crippled the game to conform to console gamers, which pisses PC gamers off to no end, will likely have nothing to do with the poor sales numbers, I'm sure... or at least Crytek will say it has nothing to do with the poor sales numbers... It is all piracy!!!


----------



## cdawall (Feb 11, 2011)

Its not wrong to dl this if I plan to buy it anyway right?


----------



## travva (Feb 11, 2011)

right


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 11, 2011)

cdawall said:


> Its not wrong to dl this if I plan to buy it anyway right?



i think technically since everyone will have the same activation files its breaking the DCMA


----------



## netieb (Feb 11, 2011)

Just in time only to prove that it makes no sense to develop games for the pc anymore.


----------



## erocker (Feb 11, 2011)

cdawall said:


> Its not wrong to dl this if I plan to buy it anyway right?





travva said:


> right



Your ISP won't think so if they decide to watch you and catch you doing it. You buy the copy you get.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 11, 2011)

erocker said:


> Your ISP won't think so if they decide to watch you and catch you doing it. You buy the copy you get.



how much do you think the isp will charge them for this copy ~10k+? ill just buy it at walmart. silly early adopters ill just wait for it to be cheap.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 11, 2011)

Solaris17 said:


> i think technically since everyone will have the same activation files its breaking the DCMA



Meh the pc its going on has no internet



netieb said:


> Just in time only to prove that it makes no sense to develop games for the pc anymore.



There will always be pc games developed it just a question of what kind rts is still mostly pc...



erocker said:


> Your ISP won't think so if they decide to watch you and catch you doing it. You buy the copy you get.



I still think its crap they aloud to monitor all my shit...


----------



## KainXS (Feb 11, 2011)

tell that to all the lawyers sitting and waiting for dumb dumbs to come download the torrents


----------



## Vincy Boy (Feb 11, 2011)

Well I guess I'll be getting a PS3 after all and there'll be no need for me to get a bulldozer/socket 2011 sandy bridge build either. :shadedshu. The world ends 2012 anyway so I guess it's really not such a big deal


----------



## cheesy999 (Feb 11, 2011)

KainXS said:


> isn't it funny though,
> 
> the pirates get the FULL GAME
> 
> ...



Agreed, i like pc gaming and i don't think its going to end because of this but its things like this that drive away our best games, and also 9/10 when we do get crysis 2 it will be full up with bugs and errors etc that dont exist on the console version - and also DRM which means i have to buy it again if i reinstall my computer etc


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 11, 2011)

Pirates have serious AIDS!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 11, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Agreed, i like pc gaming and i don't think its going to end because of this but its things like this that drive away our best games, and also 9/10 when we do get crysis 2 it will be full up with bugs and errors etc that dont exist on the console version - and also DRM which means i have to buy it again if i reinstall my computer etc



Pretty much, yeah.


----------



## Nailezs (Feb 11, 2011)

i definitely see some fallout from this.


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 11, 2011)

I found it funny reading the last few pages and seeing t hefacepunch forum memebers panicking about the site going down with the massive volume of traffic. 

On the game tho, DX9 from the first OP shots and 22 fps.  Does not bode well.


----------



## TAViX (Feb 11, 2011)

*Stop taking part of Crytek*. They deserve this. If they are so incompetent and not able to control all their employees NOT to take the game home or uploaded to torrents, is their fault! Is even worst if they keep all their files on servers accessible to outside.

So, they don't need to be pissed of on PC gamers or PC gaming generally speaking, because is not their (or ower...) fault!!!!! CAPISCI!??


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 11, 2011)

the Yerli brothers are going to blow lol


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Feb 11, 2011)

Surely this could only come from inside Crytek.  How else would it get out.  If that is the case then I think Crytek need to look at improving in house security.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 11, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Agreed, i like pc gaming and i don't think its going to end because of this but its things like this that drive away our best games, and also 9/10 when we do get crysis 2 it will be full up with bugs and errors etc that dont exist on the console version - and also DRM which means i have to buy it again if i reinstall my computer etc



Most of that isn't even close to true.

Bugs certainly do exist in the console versions of games, that is a huge myth that they don't.  That is why console games recieve patches too.

Also, DRM does not mean you have to buy it again if you re-install your computer.  I'm still using the original copy of Crysis I bought on lauch, and I've gone through probably 6 computers since then(not to mention dozens of re-installs).

However, what pisses me off as a PC gamer is that developers love charging us more(or even the same) for games that often don't get the same DLC as the consoles, or when we do get the DLC it is months or years after the console versions.

As my previous post stated, pirates are going to pirate the game no matter what.  However, what sucks about this is that the news is picking it up and speading the fact that it has been leaked.  That means your average joe bob user that might have bought the game is going to see this news and a huge "you can pirate this instead" flag will go off.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 11, 2011)

TAViX said:


> *Stop taking part of Crytek*. They deserve this. If they are so incompetent and not able to control all their employees NOT to take the game home or uploaded to torrents, is their fault! Is even worst if they keep all their files on servers accessible to outside.
> 
> So, they don't need to be pissed of on PC gamers or PC gaming generally speaking, because is not their (or ower...) fault!!!!! CAPISCI!??



I was thinking the same this leak came from crytek I didn't go steal the game one of their employees did maybe they should not blame people for downloading something their employee let out.


----------



## cheesy999 (Feb 11, 2011)

pirates ->  <- crytek

we need to convince them the only way to solve it is too release it 50 days early so people like us can buy it instead of waiting whilst the pirates play it 50 days early


----------



## KainXS (Feb 11, 2011)

yup a quick search and it popped up its everywhere and 9GB, not bad 9GB

and did anyone notice that the screens say DX9, does this mean the game is either DX9 or DX11 or only DX9


----------



## cdawall (Feb 11, 2011)

KainXS said:


> yup a quick search and it popped up its everywhere and 9GB, not bad 9GB
> 
> and did anyone notice that the screens say DX9, does this mean the game is either DX9 or DX11 or only DX9



The guy could just be using xp?


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Stop taking part of Crytek*. They deserve this. 
how?

If they are so incompetent and not able to control all their employees NOT to take the game home or uploaded to torrents, is their fault!
No its not I hope the guy gets arrested sued and thrown in jail. Crytek isnt stupid im sure the application for the job includes some kind of NDA clause


Is even worst if they keep all their files on servers accessible to outside.
Where did you hear that? Its not like their is some kind of public FTP dir with a folder that says "Crysis 2" Its probably an internal network anyway. Not connected to the net whatsoever.

So, they don't need to be pissed of on PC gamers or PC gaming generally speaking, because is not their (or ower...) fault!!!!! CAPISCI!??
Sorry I dont follow leak game 50 days early millions of downloads by random users destroy profits because

A. they wont buy it now.
and
B. they will be tools and tell the plot making people who didnt pirate it not buy it.

I somehow missed the loophole that said we arent hurting crytek and that it wasnt our fault please highlight it in green so i can see it clearly thank you.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Feb 11, 2011)

Seriousley guys, whats the big fucking deal, has anyone stopped to take notice the biggest games over the last few years are also those that are pirated the most?

How long are we going to get the same silly threads over and over about pc gaming dying cause a certain title has been pirated by the millions, fact is the more it is pirated the more it sells, look at TPB, the most pirated games are the likes of sims 3, football manager 2011 and COD black ops, all of which are blockbusters for every format INCLUDING pc titles, so lets all just calm the fuck down, smoke a big fat one and get high 

I would go so far as to say the publishers pirate these on purpose in the 1st place, why the hell not??


----------



## KainXS (Feb 11, 2011)

well , at least we will know how it runs now before we buy it.

thats the only good side of this I see.

the videos look amazing, even medium looks better than the game does on 360 Demo


----------



## The Witcher (Feb 11, 2011)

*Searching in torrent websites...* I'll just finish the singleplayer then buy the full game for the MP, that is if it was good xD, damn I'm evil MUHUHUHUH.....seriously though, I'm feeling bad for Crytek, it's their fault they should have protected their stuff better.


----------



## TAViX (Feb 11, 2011)

Solaris17 said:


> *Stop taking part of Crytek*. They deserve this.
> how?
> 
> If they are so incompetent and not able to control all their employees NOT to take the game home or uploaded to torrents, is their fault!
> ...



I agree. The dude that leaked the game should suffer penal punishment, because it's considered company treason and stuff.

Also could be a private server with tough security, but we all now that there are hackers out there that can tap even into CIA secret servers, so...


----------



## cdawall (Feb 11, 2011)

No reason there developers pcs should be able to write the game to any external media DoD comps won't let you plug a usb into them without flippin out


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Feb 11, 2011)

I just checked and it appears to have been leaked by someone in Russia or Poland, and I have no idea how they got a copy of it because I'm fairly certain the developers are in Germany.

This is most unfortunate matter.  :shadedshu

On the other hand, I'm really proud that the people releasing it aren't from the USA.  I'm from the USA, and we're the best non-pirates on the planet.  Americuh!!


----------



## KainXS (Feb 11, 2011)

streetfighter 2 said:


> 'm from the USA, and we're the best non-pirates on the planet.  Americuh!!



lol,


----------



## cheesy999 (Feb 11, 2011)

cdawall said:


> The guy could just be using xp?



Probably right http://crytek.com/cryengine says cry engine 3 does DX9 DX10 MMO XBOX 360 and PS3


----------



## hellrazor (Feb 11, 2011)

If you think about it, the absolute worst thing they can do now is go apeshit on DRM. Think about it - if they get DRM from the bottomless pits of hell nobody will buy it when they can just torrent it without the DRM.

But it's EA, and they're retarded.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 11, 2011)

i googled up the list of files inside the torrent, looks like someone grabbed this off a developer's machine. some files are included that you would not give to testers outside the company

supports dx9 and dx10 (d3dx10_42.dll is included), but no dx11 dll
even though there is a CryRenderD3D11.dll


----------



## The Witcher (Feb 11, 2011)

!@#$ you youtube, I've just found a genuine video with actual download links, it was posted since 45 minutes but got deleted, Youtube mods are fast, really fast.


----------



## The Witcher (Feb 11, 2011)

Maybe they should just release the game sooner than they expected  ?


----------



## ctrain (Feb 11, 2011)

well, here's my demo i suppose.

cruising over 3 mb/s atm.


----------



## KainXS (Feb 11, 2011)

I got more bad news guys, . . . . Crysis 2 wasn't the only game leaked today

 . . . . so was Portal 2

its on Kotaku here

http://kotaku.com/#!5758025/More-Bad-News-Portal-2-Leaked-Too


----------



## The Witcher (Feb 11, 2011)

ctrain said:


> well, here's my demo i suppose.
> 
> cruising over 3 mb/s atm.



I WANT IT 

So far I've found 3 actual in-game videos I'm downloading them just in case they were deleted.


----------



## MatTheCat (Feb 11, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> Weather it is leaked early or not, pirates will pirate it regardless.  It just means the pirates get to play it 2 months before everyone else...



If I like it, I will still buy it, even if millions of others wont.

Guess someone at Crytek/EA must be really pissed off with thier employers.


----------



## KainXS (Feb 11, 2011)

PartyPooper

lol sax


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 11, 2011)

will i for one will still buy 2 copies of this game, they are amazing company who have developed an amazing series of games


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 11, 2011)

streetfighter 2 said:


> I just checked and it appears to have been leaked by someone in Russia or Poland, and I have no idea how they got a copy of it because I'm fairly certain the developers are in Germany.
> 
> This is most unfortunate matter.  :shadedshu
> 
> On the other hand, I'm really proud that the people releasing it aren't from the USA.  I'm from the USA, and we're the best non-pirates on the planet.  Americuh!!



no americans dont crack it, they just download the most of it


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 11, 2011)

TAViX said:


> I agree. The dude that leaked the game should suffer penal punishment, because it's considered company treason and stuff.



haha, penal punishment  that could get messy


----------



## The Witcher (Feb 11, 2011)

HEHEHEHE, I've just found the correct torrent, tomorrow is going to be the big day, I'm feeling guilty already....

EDIT: DAMN, 1800 leechers and 100 seeder, this is going to take forever


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 11, 2011)

cdawall said:


> Its not wrong to dl this if I plan to buy it anyway right?





Solaris17 said:


> i think technically since everyone will have the same activation files its breaking the DCMA





erocker said:


> Your ISP won't think so if they decide to watch you and catch you doing it. You buy the copy you get.



That's what M$ thought when I donwloaded cod mw2 on the 360. I got it, beat it before it came out and got banned. Served me right too. Still worth it gloating to my friends though.


----------



## The Witcher (Feb 11, 2011)

You know what, I'm going to kill the hype, I've removed the link.


----------



## Loosenut (Feb 11, 2011)

The Witcher said:


> MASSIVE SPOILER ALERT
> 
> 8:40 in-game footage



Already taken down

EDIT: Youtube must've been busy, I refreshed the page and it's up


----------



## The Witcher (Feb 11, 2011)

Loosenut said:


> Already taken down



It's still up, I can see it.....

EDIT: MAN THIS IS CRAZY, almost 2700 leecher in just 3 minutes....


----------



## bigtye (Feb 11, 2011)

Not so sure how I feel about all this "I will down load it now and buy it later so that's ok" argument.

If the game is really good, I might buy it straight up for $90 (aus prices). If the game is average but still worth a run through eg Crysis Warhead, I will wait for a while and buy at $30-40. 

If I had already played the pirated version though, there is no chance I would bother with buying it, even cheap if it was worth a play through but not great, because I had already played it through pirated. Yet the developer still deserves some money for the game. It was worth playing, just not awesome.

*So I ask, if the game was ok and a bit of fun but not awesome, will those of you who downloaded it still pay for it?*

Also the argument, that oh well, they let it get stolen so it's ok if I grab a copy now, is a little self serving. Just because someone leaves there car unlocked and it gets broken into, doesn't mean I can now rumage through what the thief left behind or scattered on the footpath. That is someone else's stuff and will always be someone else's stuff until I buy it from them or they give it to me. No matter how dumb they were leaving the car unlocked.

On good news for pc games, sales in Australia are growing, by 7% last year not counting digital purchases.

http://www.atomicmpc.com.au/News/247641,australian-game-sales---a-pc-win.aspx

This bodes well for the argument that it is worth developing for and can be a growth market rather than one of perpetual decline.

Tye


----------



## Ev1LrYu (Feb 11, 2011)

I hope Crytek doesn't loose too much $$$ over this, they have been pushing the envelop for pc games and they really need the support


----------



## ctrain (Feb 11, 2011)

The Witcher said:


> It's still up, I can see it.....
> 
> EDIT: MAN THIS IS CRAZY, almost 2700 leecher in just 3 minutes....



this is why you don't use public sites / trackers


----------



## The Witcher (Feb 11, 2011)

bigtye said:


> Not so sure how I feel about all this "I will down load it now and buy it later so that's ok" argument.
> 
> If the game is really good, I might buy it straight up for $90 (aus prices). If the game is average but still worth a run through eg Crysis Warhead, I will wait for a while and buy at $30-40.
> 
> ...



To be honest, I've downloaded many pirated games before the offical release, I once downloaded Mass Effect 2, three weeks before the actual release + DA:O and I ended up buying them all because I really liked the games.

Beside I'll buy Crysis 2 because of the MP + continues patching.


----------



## bigtye (Feb 11, 2011)

The Witcher said:


> To be honest, I've downloaded many pirate game before the offical release, I once downloaded Mass Effect 2, three weeks before the actual release + DA:O and I ended up buying them all because I really liked the games.
> 
> Beside I'll buy Crysis 2 because of the MP + continues patching.



I hope the rest feel and act the way you do. People deserve payment for their work. I realise the desire to play it "right now" is a strong one as well, which I suspect may be the main motivator for many.

Your comment too about "continuous patching" highlights a way for developers to help ensure that people feel like a product is worth paying for. Ongoing support and expansion of the orginal product, available to registered legit owners.

Tye


----------



## razaron (Feb 11, 2011)

It appears to be a beta version.


----------



## The Witcher (Feb 11, 2011)

Description: This is the full version, but an early build, leaked to the network. You can run any level, there are rollers, 

etc. But it is visible that the beta - some of the inscriptions are not final, etc.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 11, 2011)

TAViX said:


> *Stop taking part of Crytek*. They deserve this. If they are so incompetent and not able to control all their employees NOT to take the game home or uploaded to torrents, is their fault! Is even worst if they keep all their files on servers accessible to outside.
> 
> So, they don't need to be pissed of on PC gamers or PC gaming generally speaking, because is not their (or ower...) fault!!!!! CAPISCI!??





DrunkenMafia said:


> Surely this could only come from inside Crytek.  How else would it get out.  If that is the case then I think Crytek need to look at improving in house security.



+1


----------



## TAViX (Feb 11, 2011)

Played the first mission already from the beta DEMO, game is superb, but only dx9 (don't know how to set it dx10..). But Crytek should relax, I'll buy this game anyways.


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 11, 2011)

TWO WORLD II was leaked 2 months b4 the game was released.  I'm not really surprised.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Feb 11, 2011)

bigtye said:


> Also the argument, that oh well, they let it get stolen so it's ok if I grab a copy now, is a little self serving. Just because someone leaves there car unlocked and it gets broken into, doesn't mean I can now rumage through what the thief left behind or scattered on the footpath. That is someone else's stuff and will always be someone else's stuff until I buy it from them or they give it to me. No matter how dumb they were leaving the car unlocked.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5NP8y63Ms4o (CONTENT WARNING: LANGUAGE)

I agree with you, but I couldn't resist.


----------



## The Witcher (Feb 11, 2011)

streetfighter 2 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5NP8y63Ms4o (CONTENT WARNING: LANGUAGE)
> 
> I agree with you, but I couldn't resist.



Ahahaha, the beginning of the video fits the current situation


----------



## AltecV1 (Feb 11, 2011)

someone at ea or crytek has been a very very naughty boy!


----------



## KainXS (Feb 11, 2011)

The Witcher said:


> HEHEHEHE, I've just found the correct torrent, tomorrow is going to be the big day, I'm feeling guilty already....
> 
> EDIT: DAMN, 1800 leechers and 100 seeder, this is going to take forever



1000 lawyers 800 Pirates


----------



## warup89 (Feb 11, 2011)

BOOHOO, BOOOHOOO HOOO.

Jeesh guys, stop crying over this. this happens all the time, last one I remember was Bioshock 2 I believe. People are just "hurt" because this is a well know anticipated game. But still there are a lot of loyal customers out that would rather wait. I'm going to pass on this and wait till I buy the game and have that great feeling of anticipation while opening and installing it.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 11, 2011)

It's sad really, I planned on purchasing this once it was in the bargin bin about a month after launch because it will be FAIL, now PC gamers will recive no patches and it will be even worse, and laden with so much DRM that it will be nearly unplayable!

Another victory for the 13 y/o console retards.


----------



## TAViX (Feb 11, 2011)

again, this beta is so full of bugs is something to get scare off. The 64 bit version crashes like a champ, there are no detailed graphics option, missing a lot of sounds, or sound sounds like strange, text missing a lot, buggy scripts, etc, etc. The thing is, as far as I can tell with max details setting + 4xAA (or 8xAA...I don't know) I've got constant 50-60fps. GREAT.


----------



## ctrain (Feb 11, 2011)

Game will hang if you try to use settings other than "Gamer"... which it alternately labels as LOW SPEC.

Missing textures, incredibly flakey graphics, spotty performance in general.


It's beta in the truest sense of the word. Not very playable or fun in its current state.


----------



## The Witcher (Feb 11, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> It's sad really, I planned on purchasing this once it was in the bargin bin about a month after launch because it will be FAIL, now PC gamers will recive no patches and it will be even worse, and laden with so much DRM that it will be nearly unplayable!
> 
> Another victory for the 13 y/o console retards.



It's Crytek/EA's mistake, they keep spending tens of millions on making games yet they fail to have a decent security 

EDIT: I'm starting to think about deleting the torrent, it's too slow (2 kb/s) and I'm starting to have this annoying feeling that I might have destroyed all the anticipation factor.

EDIT: ok ok, I deleted the torrent, it's gonna be a very long 59 days...., they should give me something for buying their game now.....


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 11, 2011)

cdawall said:


> I was thinking the same this leak came from crytek I didn't go steal the game one of their employees did maybe they should not blame people for downloading something their employee let out.



But you don't have the right to download it.



The Witcher said:


> It's Crytek/EA's mistake, they keep spending tens of millions on making games yet they fail to have a decent security



Indeed the leak shouldn't have happened, but that doesn't make it okay to download it.:shadedshu


----------



## Kreij (Feb 11, 2011)

The Witcher said:


> It's Crytek/EA's mistake, they keep spending tens of millions on making games yet they fail to have a decent security



When you make a AAA game there are a lot of other people/companies involved.
Don't assume this was leaked from Crytek.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 11, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> But you don't have the right to download it.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed the leak shouldn't have happened, but that doesn't make it okay to download it.:shadedshu



Totally agree!!!
If you are downloading it you are stealing it
You can try to justify it however you want, but in the end it is wrong and ends up hurting those that wait and buy legitimate games when they are released.


----------



## TAViX (Feb 11, 2011)

But still, big companies like EA should have better security. But don't worry. the game is just an alpha stage, not even beta, tons are missing, you cannot select advanced graphics, missing sounds, scipts, banners, etc. Gamers will buy it anyways. Even if the game has written all over it console port.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 11, 2011)

TAViX said:


> But still, big companies like EA should have better security. But don't worry. the game is just an alpha stage, not even beta, tons are missing, you cannot select advanced graphics, missing sounds, scipts, banners, etc. Gamers will buy it anyways. Even if the game has written all over it console port.



That doesn't make what happened okay, I like Crysis and even Crysis warhead, I have 0 hopes of this game being good, but I will likely buy it anyway. 


All the same something that has been said before is, just because someone pirated the game doesn't mean it is a lost sale, most pirates weren't likely to purchase the game anyway, and if the game is good enough and has replay value they may well buy it, all the same it doesn't make the pirating okay, and only hurt legitimate gamers.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Feb 11, 2011)

Ok, so here's my take on this. There is no real threat to Crytek as long as a better version will be leaked. From what I've gathered from the mighty internet this version is full of bugs and is an early stage. DX9 only so that might make me think this is what consoles will get. Now I think, for those who really love gaming and Crysis in particular to get now this version would be more than stupid beyond the fact that's illegal. You ruin the pleasure of playing the real deal with all things enabled (yes, also DX11), you miss the point totally, the suprise, the excitement, the wait for a great body of work and hopefully an excelent story. I don't feel sad for Crytek, they will survive and should have expected something like this. The problem is in the mind of some people who pretend they are gamers but in fact go for cheap, low quality, buggy steals that they will tweak somehow and say "I played the game long before you do. And also I got it free. I'm a pro" The good thing about this leak is that we got a glipmse of what we might expect. And from what I see so far so good. What worries me is that, if this is the stage of development right now, we might get another delay or worse a delay like with assassin's creed where the PC version comes out months after the goddam consoles.


----------



## The Witcher (Feb 12, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> That doesn't make what happened okay, I like Crysis and even Crysis warhead, I have 0 hopes of this game being good, but I will likely buy it anyway.
> 
> 
> All the same something that has been said before is, just because someone pirated the game doesn't mean it is a lost sale, most pirates weren't likely to purchase the game anyway, and if the game is good enough and has replay value they may well buy it, all the same it doesn't make the pirating okay, and only hurt legitimate gamers.



Actually I think it's gonna be a good game (the MP) even though it was "CODlized" in many aspects but still, I like the fact that they added many things from their own sleeves, as long as Power-straggle mode is in, then I'm in too


----------



## ShiBDiB (Feb 12, 2011)

It's not the full version that leaked but an early beta....


----------



## n-ster (Feb 12, 2011)

it's only a beta.......

Funny how many people have looked for the torrent because of this thread lol... sad that even at TPU we got a good amount of piracy (invest all game money and PC and none left for games lol)

I'll buy Crysis 2 only if the graphics are better than Crysis 1 aand it looks stunning. Then I'll drool over my keyboard and show off to my friends. else fuck it , I'll buy it once it hits 10$ lol


----------



## Kreij (Feb 12, 2011)

Anyone who pulls this leaked version from torrents has no room to bitch if they add draconian DRM.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Feb 12, 2011)

Kreij said:


> Anyone who pulls this leaked version from torrents has no room to bitch if they add draconian DRM.



which will be cracked and the pirates will enjoy the game more then the regular consumer.. no reason to start that argument in this thread


----------



## n-ster (Feb 12, 2011)

Kreij said:


> Anyone who pulls this leaked version from torrents has no room to bitch if they add draconian DRM.



Maybe they'll find a way to DRM without Fucking with the customers


----------



## The Witcher (Feb 12, 2011)

Kreij said:


> Anyone who pulls this leaked version from torrents has no room to bitch if they add draconian DRM.



OK, I'm going to be clean for the next 2 months and resist all temptation, I never said that it was alright to pirate games but I really wanted to try it. I'm going to wait for the final release now. Crytek, you got lucky this time


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 12, 2011)

Wow 22 members and 57 guests. If only people cared this much when people needed help with PC issues


----------



## The Witcher (Feb 12, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> Wow 22 members and 57 guests. If only people cared this much when people needed help with PC issues



What would have happened if the leaked game was BF3 :shadedshu


----------



## n-ster (Feb 12, 2011)

The Witcher said:


> What would have happened if the leaked game was BF3 :shadedshu



Thread would crash


----------



## Kreij (Feb 12, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> which will be cracked and the pirates will enjoy the game more then the regular consumer.. no reason to start that argument in this thread



Not meant to start an argument. Just to point out the hypocrisy.



n-ster said:


> Maybe they'll find a way to DRM without Fucking with the customers



There are ways to do that already. Hopefully they will take note.


----------



## burtram (Feb 12, 2011)

I will still buy the game, not for the graphics, but for the fun of the sandbox style of play with the nanosuit (and the multiplayer/modding). I really enjoyed the other games, though, i really hope they don't screw the PC version because of this, as you won't likely be able to mod the game/make new maps for the consoles.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 12, 2011)

I bet Crytek/ EA intentionally leaked the beta.. Come on it makes PERFECT SENSE! 


Think of all the benefits they have! Its only good on both sides  

They can blame PC people for their sales (even though its the beta) and we can play the Beta cause we have PC's and we are cooL! 

60 Guests 25 members


----------



## The Witcher (Feb 12, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> I bet Crytek/ EA intentionally leaked the beta.. Come on it makes PERFECT SENSE!
> 
> 
> Think of all the benefits they have! Its only good on both sides
> ...



I was thinking about the same thing exactly, but then I thought "all this just to get an excuse", seems unlikely since most companies these days don't care about what the consumer thinks so it doesn't really matter, they can do whatever they wanna do.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 12, 2011)

The Witcher said:


> I was thinking about the same thing exactly, but then I thought "all this just to get an excuse", seems unlikely since most companies these days don't care about what the consumer thinks so it doesn't really matter, they can do whatever they wanna do.



Heck maybe this is how they are beta testing lol. Wouldn't be surprised if there is an error report menu lol. 

70 Guests


----------



## Kreij (Feb 12, 2011)

Kindly keep your rage levels under control and watch the language.
If it gets out of hand, there will be wailing and gnashing of teeth.
Thank you.


----------



## jellyrole (Feb 12, 2011)

Yes, someone did..no names because were all friends here..people hating on a game I've been following closely and waiting for + been awake since yesterday around noon is what caused that.

EDIT: Accidentally deleted my post..were all good Kreij


----------



## cdawall (Feb 12, 2011)

i saw that it was just a beta no longer care to DL it...will just buy it on release


----------



## TAViX (Feb 12, 2011)

Actually the game is not even beta, I think is an early alpha. 

I delete it already. No point on playing DX9 only, has tons of bugs, crashes, scripts errors and blocking during some important messages and stuff. Not to mention sound that is crap, only stereo, not even sorround, sounds missing, etc.......Cannot wait for the real deal next month!


----------



## n-ster (Feb 12, 2011)

ROFL at people trying to pirate and  are disappointed it is only "early beta" or alpha stage lol


----------



## jellyrole (Feb 12, 2011)

TAViX said:


> Actually the game is not even beta, I think is an early alpha.
> 
> I delete it already. No point on playing DX9 only, has tons of bugs, crashes, scripts errors and blocking during some important messages and stuff. Not to mention sound that is crap, only stereo, not even sorround, sounds missing, etc.......Cannot wait for the real deal next month!



Should be crazy new experience!


----------



## The Witcher (Feb 12, 2011)

jellyrole said:


> Yes, someone did..no names because were all friends here..people hating on a game I've been following closely and waiting for + been awake since yesterday around noon is what caused that.



But to be honest, calling new games "console-ports" is a thing to be expected because many game developing companies claimed that they focused on the PC and turned out otherwise with their games being pure console ports. 

In my opinion, the only difference between the PC version and the consoles version is:

1.Better graphics.

2.More players count. 

other than that, I don't think that anything will be noticeably different,


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 12, 2011)

Actually the beta leak is probably just a pre-check to get an idea of how many people to expect to pirate the real game. 

Great idea actually, except that it wouldn't be accurate. I really hope this wasn't leaked intentionally. I mean since we can't really know its hard not to consider they leaked it and then wonder why?


----------



## cdawall (Feb 12, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> Actually the beta leak is probably just a pre-check to get an idea of how many people to expect to pirate the real game.
> 
> Great idea actually, except that it wouldn't be accurate. I really hope this wasn't leaked intentionally. I mean since we can't really know its hard not to consider they leaked it and then wonder why?



would be funny if they leaked it out just for the hell of it. at the same time why not just release the beta...


----------



## n-ster (Feb 12, 2011)

The Witcher said:


> But to be honest, calling new games "console-ports" is a thing to be expected because many game developing companies claimed that they focused on the PC and turned out otherwise with their games being pure console ports.
> 
> In my opinion, the only difference between the PC version and the consoles version is:
> 
> ...



BETTER GRAPHICS is the HEART AND SOUL of Crysis. If Crysis 2 Graphics = Crysis 1, people will be very disapointed. However, if Crysis 2 Console Graphics < Crysis 1 on Med , It'll be all OK


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 12, 2011)

cdawall said:


> would be funny if they leaked it out just for the hell of it. at the same time why not just release the beta...



Yeah.. But if you think about it I'm sure they could get a lot of info/false reasonings by seeing how many people pirate the Leaked Beta. Note the leaked before the word beta, makes it sound much more epic then just a beta.... 

Download Crysis 2 beta? nah.... 

Download leaked crysis 2 beta? HELL YA! ITS A LEAK MAN! 

Catch my drift? Just a thought.


----------



## The Witcher (Feb 12, 2011)

n-ster said:


> BETTER GRAPHICS is the HEART AND SOUL of Crysis. If Crysis 2 Graphics = Crysis 1, people will be very disapointed. However, if Crysis 2 Console Graphics < Crysis 1 on Med , It'll be all OK



As far as I've seen in the DX9 version gameplay, the graphics looks awesome, can't wait to max it out in DX11.

Damn...it's 4:36 AM here....I'm going to watch this closely tomorrow  

I can't wait for Crytek reaction.


----------



## Kreij (Feb 12, 2011)

I got the leaked version of DX12 to run it on. Total awesomesauce. 
You are right, Aphex. Add leaked to the article and people go wild.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah, the atmosphere and the feeling is still there. Sadly I only have DX10.


----------



## n-ster (Feb 12, 2011)

Kreij said:


> I got the leaked version of DX12 to run it on. Total awesomesauce.
> You are right, Aphex. Add leaked to the article and people go wild.



[sarcasm]
OmG!11!! WHeRe Dx12!?@!@1 Were is utorrent LinK PleAse !!!! My e-mails is arthjartjh@mailinator.com
How RuN CrySis 2 In Dx12?!!
[/sarcasm]

Crytek should release a tiny demo but with full graphics when they release Beta... To get PC fans' mouths watering  It would also help me decide to buy it or not


----------



## cdawall (Feb 12, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> Yeah.. But if you think about it I'm sure they could get a lot of info/false reasonings by seeing how many people pirate the Leaked Beta. Note the leaked before the word beta, makes it sound much more epic then just a beta....
> 
> Download Crysis 2 beta? nah....
> 
> ...



lol ugh i want to see how it looks so yea going to find out


----------



## alexsubri (Feb 12, 2011)

anybody cached the webpage? its 330'd


----------



## n-ster (Feb 12, 2011)

alexsubri said:


> anybody cached the webpage? its 330'd



the one in the OP is still working if thats what your talking about


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 12, 2011)

This is kinda funny. They should have just given us the F*king demo when the xbox tards got it and most of the people who will now download the game would have just been happy with the demo. 

GG Crytek no QQ because this is 100% your fault.


----------



## alexsubri (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## Over_Lord (Feb 12, 2011)

it's the complete game guys, i had to confirm

this is really sad.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 12, 2011)

the leaked version of crysis 2 is not the complete game. its very buggy, only works in windowed mode at low resolutions and all levels must be loaded via the console.


i searched for it, and things like that were mentioned in the release notes for the download.


----------



## Kreij (Feb 12, 2011)

So ... people are posting screens from the leaked version on TPU.
Is this what you guys want on TPU? Is that what our games section is about?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 12, 2011)

Leaked or not they're just screenshots.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 12, 2011)

Kreij said:


> So ... people are posting screens from the leaked version on TPU.
> Is this what you guys want on TPU? Is that what are games section is about?



whats wrong with it some people who don't want to bootleg the game would still like to see footage...as long as links and stuff don't show up i would think its ok...


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 12, 2011)

cdawall said:


> whats wrong with it some people who don't want to bootleg the game would still like to see footage...as long as links and stuff don't show up i would think its ok...



You mean links like this?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 12, 2011)

screenshots are harmless, people have the game so others want to see what it looks like.


so long as TPU users are just *reposting vids and pics they found elsewhere* and not directly posting stuff from the leaked beta, its all good eh?


----------



## cdawall (Feb 12, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> You mean links like this?



nah like this one


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 12, 2011)

Mussels said:


> screenshots are harmless, people have the game so others want to see what it looks like.
> 
> 
> so long as TPU users are just *reposting vids and pics they found elsewhere* and not directly posting stuff from the leaked beta, its all good eh?



TPU has a no piracy policy. IMO if anything violates that rule it would be this thread in it's entirety. 

It's not like we're linking to active download locations.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 12, 2011)

cdawall said:


> nah like this one



Well at least people aren't posting this link

Its the torrent to the game. I'm pretty sure that would not be aloud.


----------



## DannibusX (Feb 12, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> Well at least people aren't posting this link
> 
> Its the torrent to the game. I'm pretty sure that would not be aloud.



Their rickrolls were much less obvious.

Also.  Allowed.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 12, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> IMO if anything violates that rule it would be this thread in it's entirety.
> 
> It's not like we're linking to active download locations.



How's that? Mainly because like you say it's not as though there were any downloads linked.

Regardless, I am kind of regretting posting this here though someone else probably just would have.


----------



## Animalpak (Feb 12, 2011)

Crytek interior serious problem must be an employee, or someone who stole the game/files moved off-site. Is not a job for hackers. I wonder then how it was so easy.


Perhaps out of revenge or something, for sure this is behind money or personal problems around Crytek developers.


*good few years of hard work and promises lost without profits... Or less than their expectations*


----------



## alexsubri (Feb 12, 2011)

Mussels said:


> the leaked version of crysis 2 is not the complete game. its very buggy, only works in windowed mode at low resolutions and all levels must be loaded via the console.
> 
> 
> i searched for it, and things like that were mentioned in the release notes for the download.



thanks, i knew it sounded too good to be true


----------



## alexsubri (Feb 12, 2011)

cdawall said:


> nah like this one



No no no no! More like this


----------



## HELLSPAWNPR (Feb 12, 2011)

like consols dont have pirated games, I remeber buying halo 3 and a coworker tell me he bought  a week before it came out. Plus all the modded  consoles  or chiped  what ever you want to call it,  psp , ds, wii ,ps2   even  ps3 has  way to save games on hd ,   so im tired of these bshs  ranting its pc gamers  doing all the piracy.


----------



## JATownes (Feb 12, 2011)

I think you guys all know how I feel about pirating games.  So I will not even leave a comment regarding it, besides to say "ALL WHO DOWNLOAD THIS ARE NO DIFFERENT THAN THE MUGGER SNATCHING THE OLD LADIES PURSE!!!  THIEVES, THIEVES, THIEVES!!!"



AphexDreamer said:


> Well at least people aren't posting this link
> 
> Its the torrent to the game. I'm pretty sure that would not be aloud.




This was freakin hillarious!!!  Made me LOL very much!!!


----------



## Mussels (Feb 12, 2011)

JATownes said:


> I think you guys all know how I feel about pirating games.  So I will not even leave a comment regarding it, besides to say "ALL WHO DOWNLOAD THIS ARE NO DIFFERENT THAN THE MUGGER SNATCHING THE OLD LADIES PURSE!!!  THIEVES, THIEVES, THIEVES!!!"



pro tip: if someone photocopies your ass and spreads pictures of it around the world, picking it up and looking at it does not make them a thief, or legally responsible for photocopying your ass.

The person who stole this from EA or wherever, they are a thief and in big doo doo... the people downloading it are not.


----------



## Reefer86 (Feb 12, 2011)

JATownes said:


> This was freakin hillarious!!! Made me LOL very much!!



me 2 so did this  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5kzTZcXzxE&feature=fvw


----------



## hellrazor (Feb 12, 2011)

Animalpak said:


> Crytek interior serious problem must be an employee, or someone who stole the game/files moved off-site. Is not a job for hackers. I wonder then how it was so easy.
> 
> 
> Perhaps out of revenge or something, for sure this is behind money or personal problems around Crytek developers.
> ...



After Portal 2 got leaked, I'm 99% sure that it's an EA employee, not a Crytek employee.


----------



## JATownes (Feb 12, 2011)

Mussels said:


> pro tip: if someone photocopies your ass and spreads pictures of it around the world, picking it up and looking at it does not make them a thief, or legally responsible for photocopying your ass.
> 
> The person who stole this from EA or wherever, they are a thief and in big doo doo... the people downloading it are not.



Pro-Tip:  If someone robs a bank, and you knowingly take some of the money, you are an accessory, and a thief.  

How is this any different?  By it being "leaked" you know it is stolen, and as such, you are an accessory under the law, even down under.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 12, 2011)

JATownes said:


> Pro-Tip:  If someone robs a bank, and you knowingly take some of the money, you are an accessory, an a thief.
> 
> How is this any different?  By it being "leaked" you know it is stolen, and as such, you are an accessory under the law.



software downloaded is a tricky business IMO there is no physical theft. you did not take money that was stolen you copied some damn 1s and 0s


----------



## Mussels (Feb 12, 2011)

cdawall said:


> software downloaded is a tricky business IMO there is no physical theft. you did not take money that was stolen you copied some damn 1s and 0s



^ what he said.


there was no theft. no original was taken. no one LOST anything.


----------



## KainXS (Feb 12, 2011)

and, . . . . . . so what, you think they care,

your sayin you've never done anything illegal or somethin

I don't like this but get real, what happened to not leaving a comment

its only a beta, . . . . . . and a shitty one at that


----------



## JATownes (Feb 12, 2011)

cdawall said:


> software downloaded is a tricky business IMO there is no physical theft. you did not take money that was stolen you copied some damn 1s and 0s





Mussels said:


> ^ what he said.
> 
> 
> there was no theft. no original was taken. no one LOST anything.



If this is the case, why does this website have such a stringent anti-piracy policy?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 12, 2011)

JATownes said:


> If this is the case, why does this website have such a stringent anti-piracy policy?



because we dont want it cluttered up with crappy arguments like this one?


----------



## wahdangun (Feb 12, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> The fact that they've purposely crippled the game to conform to console gamers, which pisses PC gamers off to no end, will likely have nothing to do with the poor sales numbers, I'm sure... or at least Crytek will say it has nothing to do with the poor sales numbers... It is all piracy!!!



wew,don't spread rumor like fact, how do you know it will be crippled ?


btw it will sure hurt pc gaming industry, damm those pirate, poor crysis programmer, i know what they feel right now after they seeing this news.

and we don't know if this leak come from internal employee or the pirate hack it from their server


----------



## JATownes (Feb 12, 2011)

Mussels said:


> because we dont want it cluttered up with crappy arguments like this one?



Touche'...LOL...Not trying to argue.  Just ranting for a bit.  Sorry guys. You guys have never been anything but helpful.   

/thread


----------



## cdawall (Feb 12, 2011)

KainXS said:


> and, . . . . . . so what, you think they care,
> 
> your sayin you've never done anything illegal or somethin
> 
> I don't like this but get real, what happened to not leaving a comment



i think i dont care. when ea stops paying the guy who actually codes the nothing in comparison to the project manager who thinks the box next to the monitor is the cpu i may care about "buying games"


----------



## wahdangun (Feb 12, 2011)

tbh, i don't know if i must sad or feel excited, I'm feel sad because i love the first crysis and i know how hard to have code game especially with crysis level graphic and now after years of coding its lost because some F*ckin hacker or moron leaking it, but i feel excited too because this is the game that will push PC gaming forward and raise the bar, and i can't wait to buy it


----------



## alexsubri (Feb 12, 2011)

New leaked gameplay footage here.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 12, 2011)

I don't think we can call this a crappy console port since the screenshots show working in game overlay from dev commands. Most ports don't have these features. It's going to hurt our systems but I don't think its a crappy half assed port.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Feb 12, 2011)

So, if one day the govt decided to get your ip and see what you downloaded. Everyone who downloaded the torrent of Crysis 2 would be in big shit and pay a huge fine?



BTW GUYS:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oOMmFkDP5m4


^ Leaked footage of the leaked game beta/alpha whatever.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 12, 2011)

this thread will stand. there is a lot more going on about this "leak" than meets the eye. a bunch of nonsense if you ask me. friday night nerd rage.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 12, 2011)

1nf3rn0x said:


> So, if one day the govt decided to get your ip and see what you downloaded. Everyone who downloaded the torrent of Crysis 2 would be in big shit and pay a huge fine?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the government cant see what you've downloaded. especially with torrents - unless they connect to you as a peer or seed and record your IP and the time of transfer (which means you have to be downloading or seeding the files at the same time as them, on the same torrent) they cant track you.


and if they DID do that, its illegal in many countries anyway - which is why you dont see undercover cops selling heroin on the streets. I think its called entrapment.


----------



## DonInKansas (Feb 12, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> http://localhostr.com/files/jpTXIiY/4272cf7803fa8b418fe239553a0db538.jpg



If this is from your comp with the 5970, I'm laughing my ass off at 30 FPS.  So much for a more optimized experience...


----------



## Mussels (Feb 12, 2011)

maybe the game has an FPS cap? lots of console ports do these days


----------



## Over_Lord (Feb 12, 2011)

i think a pissed out PC gamer did this


----------



## alexsubri (Feb 12, 2011)

DonInKansas said:


> If this is from your comp with the 5970, I'm laughing my ass off at 30 FPS.  So much for a more optimized experience...



This isn't the final release. It still has to be better optimized, some cut scenes are not in it, still buggy as hell, etc


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 12, 2011)

DonInKansas said:


> If this is from your comp with the 5970, I'm laughing my ass off at 30 FPS.  So much for a more optimized experience...



I just took that screen from another forum. I didn't download the " leaked demo". I sure hope I pull more than 30fps in DX9 



Mussels said:


> maybe the game has an FPS cap? lots of console ports do these days



Its not a console port its a "port to consoles"* with gameplay tweaked to give consoles a reason to also play Crysis. CryEngine is primarily a PC engine that brings many PC features to the consoles. Like Prometheus taking our PC leet sauce for the filthy consoles peasants. This isnt Moderport Warfail.



			
				* said:
			
		

> Changes can be made to original art asset sources (using standard art tools) for CryENGINE® 3  Sandbox™ on PC, then CryENGINE® 3 immediately and automatically converts, compresses and optimizes the content, then updates the output to all supported platforms. Developers can instantly see the effect of lighting, material and modeling changes within moments on any supported platform. Cross-platform development has never been so easy!


source


----------



## ctrain (Feb 12, 2011)

Mussels said:


> maybe the game has an FPS cap? lots of console ports do these days



it seems capped at 63 fps in game. don't know if there is a console command to change it.


edit: also i doubt this will influence sales in a negative way in reality, despite crytek bitching about UGHGH PC PIRACY IS RUINING EVERYTHING. i wouldn't be surprised if it builds hype / sales actually. i look forward to the fully completed game leaking for consoles 2 weeks early just like halo, gears of war, etc etc.


----------



## alexsubri (Feb 12, 2011)

In the torrent, there are only 1,105 peers in the swarm and 126 seeds...I would be careful if anybody downloads this...EA already knows about what's going on.

edit: several websites are saying it is only limited to DX 9 and crashes alot


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Feb 12, 2011)

Aight, yall ready for my conspiracy theory?  Mine are the best, I promise. 

After watching all these videos and reading posts on a couple [distant asteroid] forums I've concluded that Crysis 2 is not the Crysis that we know and love.  In fact, I would argue that Crysis 2 is nothing more than a clone of MW2 (with regard to both MP and SP).  This may be enough to attract the die hard MW2 fans to the game, but it's certainly not enough for the die hard Crysis/FarCry fans (myself included).

So what then?  I propose thusly, that whomever leaked the almost inoperable beta, Crysis 2, did so to manufacture a scapegoat.  When Crysis 2 finally hits the shelves for PCs it will be a rather lackluster event, attended primarily by the people who bought into the hype.  EA will, no doubt, already "know" the cause: piracy, at least publicly.  From what I've seen and heard, the true story is much darker: the game sucks.

This presentation was made by streetfighter 2, any claims made herein and hitherto do not represent the opinions of any of the staff of TPU.


----------



## alexsubri (Feb 12, 2011)

streetfighter 2 said:


> Aight, yall ready for my conspiracy theory?  Mine are the best, I promise.
> 
> After watching all these videos and reading posts on a couple [distant asteroid] forums I've concluded that Crysis 2 is not the Crysis that we know and love.  In fact, I would argue that Crysis 2 is nothing more than a clone of MW2 (with regard to both MP and SP).  This may be enough to attract the die hard MW2 fans to the game, but it's certainly not enough for the die hard Crysis/FarCry fans (myself included).
> 
> ...








oooohh


----------



## wolf (Feb 12, 2011)

I have to say this was unespectedly early! I plan to buy it no matter what so no lost sales here.

I want a GPU performance review though, can a 580 pound it?... heres hoping I can high/max it on an OC 460.


----------



## Over_Lord (Feb 12, 2011)

cdawall said:


> i think i dont care. when ea stops paying the guy who actually codes the nothing in comparison to the project manager who thinks the box next to the monitor is the cpu i may care about "buying games"



you sir... 



DonInKansas said:


> If this is from your comp with the 5970, I'm laughing my ass off at 30 FPS.  So much for a more optimized experience...



optimization my foot.

in an interview crytek said Crysis 2 will look at least as good as Crysis, but never mentioned the specs or resolution or settings, anything.

If this is unoptimized shit, I wont feel guilty being a pirate(but not of the beta lol)


----------



## meran (Feb 12, 2011)

well i play mostly hacked games because i cant afford to buy 60$ game though i bought bad company 2 for 60$ i like online multi player and i played bad company 2 pirated but it was nothing like online so just like black ops here in iraq i can get it for 2$ but play only single player i have to buy it for 60$ to play multi player ,,  if games companies make the games prices according to countries economy the will destroy piracy and get big profits


----------



## Yukikaze (Feb 12, 2011)

TAViX said:


> *Stop taking part of Crytek*. They deserve this. If they are so incompetent and not able to control all their employees NOT to take the game home or uploaded to torrents, is their fault! Is even worst if they keep all their files on servers accessible to outside.
> 
> So, they don't need to be pissed of on PC gamers or PC gaming generally speaking, because is not their (or ower...) fault!!!!! CAPISCI!??



Right. Because I can leak out incredibly juicy details about some next-gen HW (including being able to take it home, benchmark stuff to my heart's content and post it online), I just should go and do it because my employer isn't doing anything active to stop me from doing so? This is exactly what you are advocating. I seriously hope that they catch the source of that leak and sue him off the face of the earth.
:shadedshu


----------



## The Witcher (Feb 12, 2011)

alexsubri said:


> New leaked gameplay footage here.



ye ye ye ye yeeeee ho ho ho ho hoooo


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 12, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> Its not a console port its a "port to consoles"* with gameplay tweaked to give consoles a reason to also play Crysis. CryEngine is primarily a PC engine that brings many PC features to the consoles. Like Prometheus taking our PC leet sauce for the filthy consoles peasants. This isnt Moderport Warfail.
> 
> source



Seeing the any word of optimization and the Cryengine makes me laugh. Ultra mode on Crysis still drops comps to their knees.


----------



## RejZoR (Feb 12, 2011)

If the game will be as good as first 2 Crysis games i'll be buying it. Despite criticism, i really enjoyed them.


----------



## The Witcher (Feb 12, 2011)

This thread is becoming a moral-ethics-battlefield, interesting.....still, I'm pretty sure that most of us that downloaded or wanted to download this alpha were going to buy the game in the end.

Now, if it was the final build, I still think that most of us would have bought it either because of guilt, MP or whatever other reason. Unless the guy budget doesn't allow him to buy the game. 

That's why piracy is concentrated in countries with bad economy. 

I DIDN"T SAY THAT IT'S RIGHT OR WRONG SO DON"T KILL ME NOW.


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Feb 12, 2011)

Mussels said:


> the government cant see what you've downloaded. especially with torrents - unless they connect to you as a peer or seed and record your IP and the time of transfer (which means you have to be downloading or seeding the files at the same time as them, on the same torrent) they cant track you.
> 
> 
> and if they DID do that, its illegal in many countries anyway - which is why you dont see undercover cops selling heroin on the streets. I think its called entrapment.



Companies specialized in anti-p2p measures do it all the time. They send you fake pieces, which causes them to get auto-banned by clients quickly. But if you *uploaded* pieces to them, it will be recorded. After that they send a letter to your ISP, which may or may not take action depending on local laws, company policies and previous records of your account.


----------



## The Witcher (Feb 12, 2011)

pr0n Inspector said:


> Companies specialized in anti-p2p measures do it all the time. They send you fake pieces, which causes them to get auto-banned by clients quickly. But if you *uploaded* pieces to them, it will be recorded. After that they send a letter to your ISP, which may or may not take action depending on local laws, company policies and previous records of your account.



Your countries ISPs (Westren World) do that ?!

Seems to me like a very long and hard job to catch every single torrent downloader in the whole country....very harsh penalties I take it ?


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Feb 12, 2011)

The Witcher said:


> Your countries ISPs (Westren World) do that ?!
> 
> Seems to me like a very long and hard job to catch every single torrent downloader in the whole country....very harsh penalties I take it ?



No, they are hired by big entertainment companies.


----------



## n-ster (Feb 12, 2011)

meran said:


> well i play mostly hacked games because i cant afford to buy 60$ game though i bought bad company 2 for 60$ i like online multi player and i played bad company 2 pirated but it was nothing like online so just like black ops here in iraq i can get it for 2$ but play only single player i have to buy it for 60$ to play multi player ,,  if games companies make the games prices according to countries economy the will destroy piracy and get big profits



TBH, you can't afford it? don't buy it, but don't pirate it! until recently, I bought 1 game per year, and that was NHL. I'd borrow Fifa for a week some years from friends and family, but that is it. I'd buy NHL on special all the time, 30~40$ MAXMAXMAX (it's a 70$ game here). I played alot of demos and free games like america's army 2. Games aren't a necessity, and comfort items shouldn't be available to all either.

I bought Battlefield Bad Company 2 for 6.79$ on Steam, and King Arthur for 2.99$, as well as King Arthur Saxons + all DLCs for 1.49$. Finaly, I bought Battlefield Bad Company 2 Vietnam + Miror's edge + simcity 4 for ~12$. I paid ~23$ for all these games on PC. I also got NHL 11 for 17$. So for 2010-2011 I bought ~40$ of games.... IF there were no specils, I wouldn't have bought them.


----------



## The Witcher (Feb 12, 2011)

n-ster said:


> TBH, you can't afford it? don't buy it, but don't pirate it! until recently, I bought 1 game per year, and that was NHL. I'd borrow Fifa for a week some years from friends and family, but that is it. I'd buy NHL on special all the time, 30~40$ MAXMAXMAX (it's a 70$ game here). I played alot of demos and free games like america's army 2. Games aren't a necessity, and comfort items shouldn't be available to all either.
> 
> I bought Battlefield Bad Company 2 for 6.79$ on Steam, and King Arthur for 2.99$, as well as King Arthur Saxons + all DLCs for 1.49$. Finaly, I bought Battlefield Bad Company 2 Vietnam + Miror's edge + simcity 4 for ~12$. I paid ~23$ for all these games on PC. I also got NHL 11 for 17$. So for 2010-2011 I bought ~40$ of games.... IF there were no specils, I wouldn't have bought them.



I agree with you that Steam is a very good source for people who can't afford to pay the staggering full price. 

I still remember buying tons of games for $150 which were worth probably $2000 or more.


----------



## meran (Feb 12, 2011)

n-ster said:


> TBH, you can't afford it? don't buy it, but don't pirate it! until recently, I bought 1 game per year, and that was NHL. I'd borrow Fifa for a week some years from friends and family, but that is it. I'd buy NHL on special all the time, 30~40$ MAXMAXMAX (it's a 70$ game here). I played alot of demos and free games like america's army 2. Games aren't a necessity, and comfort items shouldn't be available to all either.
> 
> I bought Battlefield Bad Company 2 for 6.79$ on Steam, and King Arthur for 2.99$, as well as King Arthur Saxons + all DLCs for 1.49$. Finaly, I bought Battlefield Bad Company 2 Vietnam + Miror's edge + simcity 4 for ~12$. I paid ~23$ for all these games on PC. I also got NHL 11 for 17$. So for 2010-2011 I bought ~40$ of games.... IF there were no specils, I wouldn't have bought them.



you are right man ,but here until recently we dont have visa cards or paypal so its little hard to buy online +the internet service here suck man we pay 40$ for internet monthly to get what 40KB/sec in night and ping at its best 200ms why would we buy originals in first place??


----------



## Frizz (Feb 12, 2011)

That is just not right, it is a good thing after all that they decided to move to multi-platform. 

Soon they will be releasing games just for the consoles because of dumb shit like this happening, this kind of news affects PC gamers as a whole and if given a chance I bet anyone in this thread would give the douche who leaked the game a great big smack on the face.


----------



## TAViX (Feb 12, 2011)

The graphics on DX9 looked extremely good on max settings. I wonder how much would be different for  DX11...


----------



## The Witcher (Feb 12, 2011)

TAViX said:


> The graphics on DX9 looked extremely good on max settings. I wonder how much would be different for  DX11...


Better shadows, lighting and atmosphere, probably not that much noticeable.


----------



## TAViX (Feb 12, 2011)

The Witcher said:


> Better shadows, lighting and atmosphere, probably not that much noticeable.



half of FPS.....


----------



## The Witcher (Feb 12, 2011)

TAViX said:


> half of FPS.....



I would say 15% to 25% less FPS in DX11.


----------



## Frizz (Feb 12, 2011)

good trade off if you're getting 100+ fps on DX9


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 12, 2011)

RejZoR said:


> If the game will be as good as first 2 Crysis games i'll be buying it. Despite criticism, i really enjoyed them.



agreed i liked them all.


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 12, 2011)

TAViX said:


> half of FPS.....





If it's only those things that they add with DX11 you'll likely get higher FPS with DX11 on.

Like call of pripyat.

24 fps in dx10 mode. dx11 mode nets me an average 50 fps


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Feb 12, 2011)

So, exactly how many people from tpu have downloaded this torrent? I haven't.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 12, 2011)

1nf3rn0x said:


> So, exactly how many people from tpu have downloaded this torrent? I haven't.



none. and thats how it stays. cough.


----------



## btarunr (Feb 12, 2011)

thunderising said:


> i think a pissed out PC gamer did this



More likely a Crytek employee.

Crytek gon cry


----------



## claylomax (Feb 12, 2011)

They're gonna sell more copies out of sympathy.


----------



## MatTheCat (Feb 12, 2011)

1nf3rn0x said:


> So, exactly how many people from tpu have downloaded this torrent? I haven't.



I have.

Couldn't resist. But since Ih ave read it is a very early version with only (low) gfx I might not play it. Even if I did play it, I would still buy it when it came out providing I thought it was any good. 

I got a few games where the DVD never been out of the box, due to me already having downloaded the iso, played the game, and decided that I liked it enough to give out money for it. I take the same approach to video games as I do to street entertainers. I can and do watch for free, but if I think he deserves a couple of quid, then I will stump up. 

The last time this behaviour was reversed was when I bought CoD BLOPS without having tried it out first.........and everyone knows what a massive fail that game is. Needless to say, I was very pissed off on the general principle of giving these undeservings 'encouragement' through the medium of cash.


----------



## chris89 (Feb 12, 2011)

Big shame to hear this. But the game does look fantastic.

But if i remember didn't EA purposely leak a pre-gold build of Sims 3?


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 12, 2011)

Me thinks this is on purpose! Public beta testing... 

lol... or so i wish.


----------



## Anusha (Feb 12, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Me thinks this is on purpose! Public beta testing...
> 
> lol... or so i wish.


shouldn't it be something that can be tested then? there is nothing to test in it. it won't load in settings other than low. 
wait! maybe they are testing to see if they the MINIMUM specs revealed last week are reasonable. LOL


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 12, 2011)

Well, no computer in existence can run it on Max... so HA!


----------



## Mussels (Feb 12, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Well, no computer in existence can run it on Max... so HA!



mine can. i just cant reveal its true specs due to the internet exploding into a jealous rage that yes, it CAN run crysis.


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 12, 2011)

Mussels said:


> It CAN run crysis.



I believe that sentence is a paradox... cannot... compute...


----------



## ctrain (Feb 12, 2011)

Anusha said:


> shouldn't it be something that can be tested then? there is nothing to test in it. it won't load in settings other than low.
> wait! maybe they are testing to see if they the MINIMUM specs revealed last week are reasonable. LOL



there's a workaround already for it hanging on different settings. it has profiles for low, medium, and high. if you can deal with the shit performance and glitches then a huge chunk of the game is basically playable right now.


also press f to toast.


----------



## netieb (Feb 12, 2011)

well i played it and its very buggy but the grafiks look very good. But not playable atm.


----------



## chris89 (Feb 12, 2011)

Not sure if this has been posted.

http://www.ea.com/crysis-2/blog/crysis-leak

EA's responce.

Chris


----------



## Stak (Feb 12, 2011)

im getting this game. no doubt


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 12, 2011)

> Crytek has been alerted that an early incomplete, unfinished build of Crysis 2 has appeared on Torrent sites.  Crytek and EA are deeply disappointed by the news. We encourage fans to support the game and the development team by waiting and purchasing the final, polished game on March 22.  Crysis 2 is still in development and promises to be the ultimate action blockbuster as the series’ signature Nanosuit lets you be the weapon as you defend NYC from an alien invasion.  *Piracy continues to damage the PC packaged goods market and the PC development community.*
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------



There ya go you fucking pirates. I hope every one of you torrent sucking Neanderthals die a slow painful death. You keep giving them excuse after excuse to stop developing top tier games for the PC then bitch about DRM. I almost wish all developers scrap PC gaming and you are left playing fucking Pac-Man with a 500 dollar GPU.


----------



## The Witcher (Feb 12, 2011)

chris89 said:


> Not sure if this has been posted.
> 
> http://www.ea.com/crysis-2/blog/crysis-leak
> 
> ...


-------------------------------
EA response: 

Crytek has been alerted that an early incomplete, unfinished build of Crysis 2 has appeared on Torrent sites.  Crytek and EA are deeply disappointed by the news. We encourage fans to support the game and the development team by waiting and purchasing the final, polished game on March 22.  Crysis 2 is still in development and promises to be the ultimate action blockbuster as the series’ signature Nanosuit lets you be the weapon as you defend NYC from an alien invasion.  Piracy continues to damage the PC packaged goods market and the PC development community.
---------------------------------

"Deeply disappointed"....they better not start blaming us, idiots.

They act as if we were the ones who leaked their own game and as if the only pirated platform is the PC. PS2, Xbox, Xbox360 are probably more pirated than the PC:shadedshu Someone needs a beating


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 12, 2011)

The Witcher said:


> -------------------------------
> EA response:
> 
> Crytek has been alerted that an early incomplete, unfinished build of Crysis 2 has appeared on Torrent sites.  Crytek and EA are deeply disappointed by the news. We encourage fans to support the game and the development team by waiting and purchasing the final, polished game on March 22.  Crysis 2 is still in development and promises to be the ultimate action blockbuster as the series’ signature Nanosuit lets you be the weapon as you defend NYC from an alien invasion.  Piracy continues to damage the PC packaged goods market and the PC development community.
> ...


Well its the PC build. Not the xbox or PS3. So yeah we gonna get the blame.


----------



## The Witcher (Feb 12, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> There ya go you fucking pirates. I hope every one of you torrent sucking Neanderthals die a slow painful death. You keep giving them excuse after excuse to stop developing top tier games for the PC then bitch about DRM. I almost wish all developers scrap PC gaming and you are left playing fucking Pac-Man with a 500 dollar GPU.



Chill pill ? 

Seriously, I'm sick of this, in the end we are all humans which are controlled by desires, it's their mistake for being incompetent in protecting their stuff. 

It's like putting your hands up in the air while grabbing a fish, in front of a whole group of hungry seagulls then expecting them not to snatch that fish from your hand. You got what I mean ?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 12, 2011)

The Witcher said:


> Chill pill ?
> 
> Seriously, I'm sick of this, in the end we are all humans which are controlled by desires, it's their mistake for being incompetent in protecting their stuff.
> 
> It's like putting your hands up in the air while grabbing a fish, in front of a whole group of hungry seagulls then expecting them not to snatch that fish from your hand. You got what I mean ?



Yeah I get you're defending theft. I mean your Arab. Didn't you used to cut the hands off people who stole fish?


----------



## The Witcher (Feb 12, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yeah I get you're defending theft. I mean your Arab. Didn't you used to cut the hands off people who stole fish?



......ok, I guess you need a whole pack of chill pills. 

That was offending :shadedshu

EDIT: I'm neutral, I'm just stating the fact that it's their mistake because the game was leaked by one of their employees.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 12, 2011)

The Witcher said:


> ......ok, I guess you need a whole pack of chill pills.
> 
> That was offending :shadedshu
> 
> EDIT: I'm neutral, I'm just stating the fact that it's their mistake because the game was leaked by one of their employees.



Well my point is stealing is wrong. Just because you find a car in someone else's driveway with then engine running does not give you the right to take it and say the owner deserved it.

As for the Arab thing depending on your heritage its historically correct. I could name million things wrong with my heritage as well. Hell we used to hang people for stealing horses. The point is no matter where you're from stealing should be dealt with swiftly and harshly.

How would you like it if you busted your ass on something for months or even years and someone came along and took it without paying for it. Or even gave you a choice in the matter? Thats pirating and in the end the only ones that get hurt are gamers. If you a neutral in this then you better take a hard look at yourself and decide what you want in the future. A world with cutting edge technology or a world with the status quo console port.


----------



## Anusha (Feb 12, 2011)

ctrain said:


> there's a workaround already for it hanging on different settings. it has profiles for low, medium, and high. if you can deal with the shit performance and glitches then a huge chunk of the game is basically playable right now.
> 
> 
> also press f to toast.


no thanks. i need performance!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 12, 2011)

Just to let everyone know I am reporting anyone talking about how to get this game to run or how to find it etc.


----------



## erocker (Feb 12, 2011)

This thread has outlived its usefulness. I'm not sure it was ever useful to begin with.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 12, 2011)

I am reopening this thread so people can discuss the developments of *this story.* Please be civil. Don't make me into an ass for reopening it.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks as that was my intent. Though as I told erocker in PM I did kind of regret posting this as I should have known it would just encourage more piracy even though the story is all over the net.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 12, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Thanks as that was my intent. Though as I told erocker in PM I did kind of regret posting this as I should have known it would just encourage more piracy even though the story is all over the net.



it would be a shame if at a site like techpowerup we couldnt discuss such this hilariously awesome story without giving out links to actually download the bastard. 

pro tip: use the PM system for that.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 12, 2011)

Indeed. Though not everyone is aware their PMs arent totally P, for the record.


----------



## meran (Feb 12, 2011)

why they say pc only pirated ??? here all xbox running pirated games and managed to play online too+why only blaming pc and ps3 already hacked out and sony cant do a thing about it unlike xbox u need to pay monthly fee to play online,so what's the deal they can make online impossible with pirated copies like bad company 2 and they should expect that much of sales ,bad company pc sales almost=xbox and their players online always more than that of xbox and playstation the only way to fight piracy is to have good really good multiplayer that urges people to buy it that's it


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 12, 2011)

Agreed, "piracy" shouldn't automatically equate "PC".


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 12, 2011)

look guys, you can talk about the game, the leak, how it affects the industry, hardware requirements, and even tweaks for it.

you can also talk about how it ran on your system but if the lawyers come with a court order i'll give them your ip.

please don't talk about where to get the download and similar, i'm sure you are mature enough to understand whats bad in this context. if this approach doesn't work we will just change our forum policy to "no piracy at all, not even talk about it" and everybody loses

sooo .. i think it's possible to enable directx 11 in crysis 2 by renaming the dx11 render dll to the dx9 one. 

based on the crysis 1 filenaming it should be something like rename cryrenderd3d9.dll to cryrenderd3d11.dll (dont forget to make backups)


----------



## horik (Feb 12, 2011)

Here in Spain they fight piracy with a new law that becomes effective in march,i believe they will close all sites that you can download software and movies from,but only those located in Spain.We need to support the industry if we want to play great games.


----------



## hellrazor (Feb 12, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> you can also talk about how it ran on your system but if the lawyers come with a court order i'll give them your ip.



I'm on wireless, so I've got a dynamic IP. And if I really wanted to I've (for some time) written a script that changes my IP, my MAC, and clears my DNS cache.

Of course, I'm not doing anything to attract lawyers, but I just like pointing out the pointlessness of giving up IP addresses whenever I can.


----------



## Frick (Feb 12, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> sooo .. i think it's possible to enable directx 11 in crysis 2 by renaming the dx11 render dll to the dx9 one.
> 
> based on the crysis 1 filenaming it should be something like rename cryrenderd3d9.dll to cryrenderd3d11.dll (dont forget to make backups)



Hah, you say this and also tell us we can't say if it's working or not? Aw. 


hellrazor said:


> I'm on wireless, so I've got a dynamic IP. And if I really wanted to I've (for some time) written a script that changes my IP, my MAC, and clears my DNS cache.
> 
> Of course, I'm not doing anything to attract lawyers, but I just like pointing out the pointlessness of giving up IP addresses whenever I can.



This is one of the most boring things anyone ever anywhere can say on the internet.


----------



## Nailezs (Feb 12, 2011)

thx to Easy Rhino and W1zzard(sorry erocker, no offense). i was disappointed to see that this closed.



hellrazor said:


> I'm on wireless, so I've got a dynamic IP. And if I really wanted to I've (for some time) written a script that changes my IP, my MAC, and clears my DNS cache.
> 
> Of course, I'm not doing anything to attract lawyers, but I just like pointing out the pointlessness of giving up IP addresses whenever I can.



this might be a newb question, but does it clear your external ip to your modem? evne if it does, doesnt the ip get logged by the isp?



Frick said:


> Hah, you say this and also tell us we can't say if it's working or not? Aw.



wiz stated previously that he googled the file list. i dont think he would put his giant website in jeapardy by downloading the game and publicly posting about it.



i was going to state this before the thread got closed, but we do need to keep the talk of where/how to get it off the thread and forum. im surprised the mods let that go on for so long(even though it was general and not specific) w/o saying anything.

now, that said, i am interested in reading about how it plays and how much hardware it demands in comparison to crysis 1


----------



## Phxprovost (Feb 12, 2011)

Anyone find out how this got leaked yet?


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Feb 12, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> sooo .. i think it's possible to enable directx 11 in crysis 2 by renaming the dx11 render dll to the dx9 one.
> 
> based on the crysis 1 filenaming it should be something like rename cryrenderd3d9.dll to cryrenderd3d11.dll (dont forget to make backups)


I actually read about people trying that as I was rather anxious to see some screen comparisons of DX9 & DX11.  Unfortunately I heard that renaming the renderer files made the game run in a window and crash when loading levels. 

(I'm not posting a source for this comment because it was a Russian forum that had inappropriate ads and links.)


Phxprovost said:


> Anyone find out how this got leaked yet?


Release notes were in Russian/Polish.  Kreij proposed that it was leaked by someone at EA instead of Crytek, which I think sounds reasonable.  Still I'm just speculating though...


----------



## Grnfinger (Feb 12, 2011)

I love how the holy rollers always come out to preach on the piracy subject.
Must be hard to stand among us common folk, you must have your skeletons hidden deep in your closets


----------



## hellrazor (Feb 12, 2011)

Look in crysis2\Tools\TorrentTools. Weird, huh?

EDIT:
I propose that this was "leaked" with quotes.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 12, 2011)

hellrazor said:


> I'm on wireless, so I've got a dynamic IP



whoever gives you that ip records the time, the ip and who got it


----------



## hellrazor (Feb 12, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> any whoever gives you that ip records the time, the ip and who got it



Not my address/name, the MAC, which I can change.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 12, 2011)

verizon does that of course like any other isp on the planet. they have to just in case you are a terrorist

when you dial in, you somehow identify to verizon, they look in a database and check if you paid your bills and are a valid customer and are not logged in already, if everything is ok, it saves your customer id or something similar along with something like "connected at <date time>, using <ip>"


----------



## hellrazor (Feb 12, 2011)

You're assuming Verizon is well documented. Have you ever been to a Verizon building? They have the efficiency of a jar of molasses, and they couldn't find crap if they slipped in it.

I'm still thinking it was "leaked" with quotes, though.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 12, 2011)

you're looking at the 1st or 2nd level tech guys or some administrative people. the techs they keep in the basement without daylight know what they are doing. this kind of logging also helps to track down problems.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 12, 2011)

if you don't think your ISP isn't tracking your every move then you are mistaken. back on topic, i wonder if this "leak" will hurt or bolster sales.


----------



## meran (Feb 12, 2011)

i think it wont affect it at all


----------



## Nailezs (Feb 12, 2011)

i expect EA/Crytek to do all they can to squash the spread of the torrent, using DMCA(?) letters to block the spread as much as they can. i doubt it will have a significant negative effect, and i wouldnt be surprised if it saw a positive effect as more of the game will have been revealed and exposed than would otherwise have with a demo. frankly it makes me just wnat to buy it more, and i havent even really looked at any screenshots or "reviews"



W1zzard said:


> the techs they keep in the basement without daylight know what they are doing. this kind of logging also helps to track down problems.


 i wanna be one of those guys when i "grow up" lol


----------



## KainXS (Feb 12, 2011)

I know someone who works at comcast doing that and based on what he has told me they have ways to figure out who you are even if you change your mac, and they write down everything and record everything and go by a timeline, they're pretty organized and its pretty much the same across the sector whether you work at verizon, comcast, where-ever and they are overseen by some other company(forgot their name though).

most importantly, they make good money.


----------



## meran (Feb 12, 2011)

so what about the game ..,,graphics wise??


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 12, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> if you don't think your ISP isn't tracking your every move then you are mistaken. back on topic, i wonder if this "leak" will hurt or bolster sales.



Bolster. Unless this "leak" gets patched to support DX10-11. I was tempted to download it but I want the real deal. I still won't pre-order but I will give Crytek the chance to impress me with a demo or user opinions/reviews of the final release.

From what I can tall in the screenshots the game looks amazing and  we'veonly seen DX9, the dev console is available which IMO is huge. This is not a port, although gameplay may be dumbed down the engine is a BEAST.


----------



## keling (Feb 12, 2011)

I've completed the first Crysis with my old PC - an ancient derelict powered by the first Pentium 4E and an Ati X800. The game was set to medium and played at a "decent" 28 fps - without ever using any of the patches. Even with the obvious problems I found it enjoyable - the first part before the aliens appear. 

I do hope this leak won't severely affect future Crysis projects. And these game developers REALLY should build a better DRM instead of relying on third party providers. I don't mind DRMs as long they are not a pain in the rear to use. Sony can make a powerful DRM with the PS3, why not pinch some ideas from them? Even that was actually first proposed to be installed on the PC when Intel was building the Pentium 5 but some anti DRM activists or anti trust parties said it's an invasion of privacy or something so then the universal PC DRM chips were cancelled. Several years later....Sony came out with the PS3 with an eerily similar DRM system and the PC is everyone's favourite scapegoat for piracy problems.

Here's an idea : I know that Blu Ray is Sony's thing and anyone using it to distribute software have to pay some sort of royalty. So a PC game using Blu Ray is kinda strange since Sony will still leech off money from it. But since it's a good piracy deterrent why not emulate it? Why not some developers develop the dead HD DVD as the PC's exclusive media format with a similar tough DRM system. Sure it'll make the games more expensive but at least the developers will feel more comfortable making PC games if it keeps the pirates away. 
Or instead of DRM, make the game files so huge in size that they'll make downloading the torrents into your PC a nightmare, not to mention the HDD space they require. I read that an uncompressed map from Rage alone will take up to over 1 terabytes of space. At least it'll force the illegal downloader to make Sophie's Choice : delete his/her stash of porn or get the latest game rips?

Regardless, those are just dreams. I'll buy Crysis 2 for the PC even if it'll ground my PC to ashes. PC gaming could use our support more.


----------



## TAViX (Feb 12, 2011)

Imagine how many employees have EA + Crytek. Hundreds. How hard do you think is for one to just upload the files to an USB flash, than upload it to an Internet Cafee using proxy (maybe)??? They just uploaded the files to a server in Russia or Poland than create the torrent that's it! pfff. Easy as arse! The thing is that all those employees have privacy agreements signed when they are hired, so the one who did it risked his job + penalties. So it's 100% Crytek / EA fault for not being able to motivate their stuff enough NOT to do those things! 
And please CRYTEK, cut the crap an b.s.!!! PLEASE!!!!! The console versions are just as badly pirated, or even more!!! Remember Halos or Grand Turismo????? don't make me start!!


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 12, 2011)

The game is ugly and boring, don't download it.


----------



## TAViX (Feb 12, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> The game is ugly and boring, don't download it.



In-deeed! Only the final version will be perfect and awesome!!!!! 100% agree!!!!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 12, 2011)

Grnfinger said:


> I love how the holy rollers always come out to preach on the piracy subject.
> Must be hard to stand among us common folk, you must have your skeletons hidden deep in your closets



Common folk don't steal. Only scumbags do.


----------



## OneCool (Feb 12, 2011)

Didnt like the first one ...doubt I will like this one.


Original Farcry now that was a good game!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 12, 2011)

ugh, stay on topic people.


----------



## The Witcher (Feb 12, 2011)

Now back to topic.

I don't see this specific leak affecting the sales, maybe the final build will do, but then again, all the pirated platforms will suffer the same thing.

Now, I'll defiantly buy this game since the MP looks promising, I'm getting bored of BC2.

By the way, do you think that my Q6600 can handle this game on max settings ?

One of the comment on Crysis blog, summaries Crytek attitude which I'm starting to get sick of:

"Cry-Tek.... They love crying over their mistakes, its in their title =')"


----------



## meran (Feb 12, 2011)

> One of the comment on Crysis blog, summaries Crytek attitude which I'm starting to get sick of:
> 
> "Cry-Tek.... They love crying over their mistakes, its in their title =')"




that's funny   ,well if they didn't make the game right no one will buy it why crying about piracy why COD sales skyrocketed and it was hacked too


----------



## TAViX (Feb 12, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> ugh, stay on topic people.




Actually he's right. The first Far Cry was the base Crysis was made from. Even the game engine. The jungle, vehicles and stuff were based from the orig. FarCry. Now Crysis 2 is something different... No more awesome jungle details and atmosphere, but concrete and dust buildings...


----------



## Goodman (Feb 12, 2011)

TAViX said:


> Actually he's right. The first Far Cry was the base Crysis was made from. Even the game engine. The jungle, vehicles and stuff were based from the orig. FarCry. Now Crysis 2 is something different... No more awesome jungle details and atmosphere, but concrete and dust buildings...



yeah! same thing... same game different environment , the more it change the more is the same...

Anyhow i'll wait for like 6-8 months for the game to be at around $20-25 & then i'll buy it , i don't believe any game should sell over $30 (PC or Console) it is just a rip off if it's over $30 plain & simple

If they really want to slow down piracy to a minimum they just have to sells games at lower price , look a new DVD release most of them sells for under $20 & often $15 or less & they still makes good profits...


----------



## Frizz (Feb 13, 2011)

Okay I'm just here to present findings and to contribute on how my system has handled it so far and a mini review of the changes from my perspective.

First of all, imo if you want to run this game on 60fps max settings you'd surely need more than one 5870.

This build released to me is not even playable so it's not a big loss for Crytek, I'd surely recommend people not to spoil this for themselves at most if you're itching to get it I'll tell you now.. the wait will be worth it.. I guess it's really only good for a minimum peek at system requirements.

High Settings/DX9/1080p/Look at my system specs: Tested on my 40inch LED TV (Doesn't have annoying full screen issues like the first game where it converted the TV format to 24hz)

Average frame is around 45-60fps depending on how linear an area is, the game definitely seems much more linear and scripted than the first. Although unlike the FEAR series Crysis 2 has made a step forward with their engine, it is beautiful every detail on the textures and models definitely looks much more amazing than the first.


----------



## Aceman.au (Feb 13, 2011)

Score:
Pirates: 1

Crytek: 0

TBH its their fault if it's leaked this early, what kind of security are they running?


----------



## Frizz (Feb 13, 2011)

l33tGaMeR said:


> Score:
> Pirates: 1
> 
> Crytek: 0
> ...



I don't think there is a problem with their security externally as rumors have told that a disgruntled employee released it... probably someone who got sacked.


----------



## KainXS (Feb 13, 2011)

. . . . . . . well can more people tell us how it runs and what they're running then

cause i'd like to know . . . . .


----------



## Frizz (Feb 13, 2011)

^^^

+1


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 13, 2011)

KainXS said:


> . . . . . . . well can more people tell us how it runs and what they're running then
> 
> cause i'd like to know . . . . .



What would be the point? Its a beta build of the game.


----------



## erocker (Feb 13, 2011)

randomflip said:


> I don't think there is a problem with their security externally as rumors have told that a disgruntled employee released it... probably someone who got sacked.



EA/Crytek secretly leaked it so they can justify higher prices. Makes sense to me.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 13, 2011)

it looks very pretty....


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Feb 13, 2011)

Its the same thing with windows 7 , we got a early beta release by MS, and well that didn't work out too bad. Windows 7 sold what billions already?


----------



## Mr McC (Feb 13, 2011)

I reckon they're simply beta-testing too.


----------



## Over_Lord (Feb 13, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> sooo .. i think it's possible to enable directx 11 in crysis 2 by renaming the dx11 render dll to the dx9 one.



isn't working for me......


----------



## cdawall (Feb 13, 2011)

considering its "console port"







playing it at 1400x1050 max settings not really to terribly glitchy...


----------



## KainXS (Feb 13, 2011)

are you serious


----------



## cdawall (Feb 13, 2011)

KainXS said:


> are you serious



average 25FPS  "HARDCORE" settings 
average 34FPS "AVERAGE" settings
have not tried "GAMER" settings


----------



## Mussels (Feb 13, 2011)

of course the beta will run like crap, its not finished and not optimised - and AMD and nvidia will release performance boosting drivers soon enough.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 13, 2011)

Mussels said:


> of course the beta will run like crap, its not finished and not optimised - and AMD and nvidia will release performance boosting drivers soon enough.



*cough* IT PLAYED WELL *cough* haha


----------



## cdawall (Feb 13, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> get 62 FPS on hardcore.



its capped at 62FPS 


edit dont you go editing on me lol


----------



## alexsubri (Feb 13, 2011)

Mussels said:


> maybe the game has an FPS cap? lots of console ports do these days



methinks so, it caps at 60 with crossfire. but crossfire doesn't work right


----------



## Mussels (Feb 13, 2011)

alexsubri said:


> methinks so, it caps at 60 with crossfire. but crossfire doesn't work right



it wont work at all, no crossfire profile for it.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 13, 2011)

alexsubri said:


> methinks so, it caps at 60 with crossfire. but crossfire doesn't work right



its 62FPS cap regardless of video card


----------



## alexsubri (Feb 13, 2011)

This is what I personally know so far...:

It is bugy as hell
64bit version is useless
The gfx for Directx9 are amazing. Can't wait to buy it in March for Directx 11
Each cutscene or audio scene it either lags or crashes
It comes with Multiplayer, editor, XBOX360 & PS3 Port instructions
This was a port from console and they were polishing it up for PC
There are hidden trophies, cars, etc...
Your Nano Suit is customizable, but you have to upgrade it first
Upgrades are known as Catalyst's in the Nano Suit
You only have limit access in your suit, the more you play the game the more unlocks
Just wait till March to buy it. The BETA isn't worth it. Let the dev's and Crytek fix the kinks

I will have a video on youtube soon showing what's in the files. Maybe do a second one of ingame but just showing the features no walkthroughs or spoilers.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 13, 2011)

hey what do you mean 64 bit isn't working for you? it works good on mine cut scenes work fine


----------



## btarunr (Feb 13, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> if you don't think your ISP isn't tracking your every move then you are mistaken. back on topic, i wonder if this "leak" will hurt or bolster sales.



You can take a laptop with this beta installed, go to the EA CEO's office. Tell him "I'm running Crysis 2 beta, bitch!," and he will be in no position to prosecute you. This beta comes with no license agreement whatsoever, nothing you agreed to, before using it, nothing you agreed to before downloading it.


----------



## alexsubri (Feb 13, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> sooo .. i think it's possible to enable directx 11 in crysis 2 by renaming the dx11 render dll to the dx9 onee



You don't have to rename it, the Directx11 dll is already there. The developers haven't gotten around yet to enable all the features for the PC. I am imaging this was the final beta for the consoles and now they wanted to port it to PC and then polish it up (Directx11, more custimizations, etc...) There is a 3D Settings ingame as well. Kudos to nVidia


----------



## alexsubri (Feb 13, 2011)

cdawall said:


> hey what do you mean 64 bit isn't working for you? it works good on mine cut scenes work fine



I am going to try it again, it keeps crashing. :shadedshu


----------



## cdawall (Feb 13, 2011)

btarunr said:


> You can take a laptop with this beta installed, go to the EA CEO's office. Tell him "I'm running Crysis 2 beta, bitch!," and he will be in no position to prosecute you. This beta comes with no license agreement whatsoever, nothing you agreed to, before using it, nothing you agreed to before downloading it.



exactly why i am not worried about having it. this is the same thing as ES chips being sold it is illegal for someone who was sent ES chips to sell them it is not illegal for me to buy them or me to sell them i signed nothing saying i wouldnt or couldnt do that. although every once in a while AMD shows up in a dark SUV asking were you got the chips...especially when you sell an entire tray of them. 



alexsubri said:


> I am going to try it again, it keeps crashing. :shadedshu



was the first one i tried i have had one crash so far and it was my overclock needing more volts


----------



## Frizz (Feb 13, 2011)

64bit exe is a bit buggy for me, some models have no head texture lol.. and just a warning to anyone interested in the story there are major spoilers at the start so if you want to avoid that i suggest you spam escape and enter as some cut scenes do work...


----------



## Mussels (Feb 13, 2011)

i saw a friend try this, in his 64 bit version the initial cutscene for level 1 (not the intro movie) was very buggy - missing textures, some dude had a glowing head, etc.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Feb 13, 2011)

SO, people who've downloaded this have no chance of being sued for seeding/piracy? I'm not sure about this thing. :S


----------



## alexsubri (Feb 13, 2011)

Don't play in 64bit its too buggy. Here is my clip . I've heard people are on Himachi serves playing multiplayer


----------



## ctrain (Feb 13, 2011)

I thought this was somewhat relevant: http://www.forbes.com/forbes/2011/0228/technology-gabe-newell-videogames-valve-online-mayhem.html

Others should be taking note instead of trying to blame fucking everything on piracy, Valve knows what the fuck is up.


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 13, 2011)

DLC on disc is becoming a hot topic.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Feb 13, 2011)

Cant get my settings to stick.. and cant change controls.. but it looks pretty


----------



## Mussels (Feb 13, 2011)

now that i've seen more of the beta, i can say a few things.


1. its buggy, how buggy depends on the systems. some people 64 bit is better, others 32 bit.

2. Most users cant play above low graphics (and even then it has issues)

3. its DX9 only - while DX10 and 11 files are present, its not actually implemented yet.

4. Multiplayer does actually work. you can play on LAN just fine (with less issues than SP, actually)


----------



## cdawall (Feb 13, 2011)

max settings i could set with 1400x1050 res. specs listed above somewhere. 64 bit exe DX9 mode (32 bit wont work for me lol)


----------



## Mussels (Feb 13, 2011)

what drivers you on cdawall? when i looked at that level the ground was.... well, not there.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Feb 13, 2011)

grounds there for me too, havent noticed any missing textures only about half an hour in tho.

The editor is more fun then the game imo


----------



## cdawall (Feb 13, 2011)

Mussels said:


> what drivers you on cdawall? when i looked at that level the ground was.... well, not there.








260.99 according to that SS i was told they were best for my card right now...


----------



## Mussels (Feb 13, 2011)

right, nvidia.


i wonder if the problems are just ATI atm.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 13, 2011)

Mussels said:


> right, nvidia.
> 
> 
> i wonder if the problems are just ATI atm.



yea i know weird me on NV (again) if i get a chance i will throw my 3870X2 in to see what happens i know xfire wont work but it will work for ati stuffs i guess


----------



## DannibusX (Feb 13, 2011)

ctrain said:


> I thought this was somewhat relevant: http://www.forbes.com/forbes/2011/0228/technology-gabe-newell-videogames-valve-online-mayhem.html
> 
> Others should be taking note instead of trying to blame fucking everything on piracy, Valve knows what the fuck is up.



From that article:



> A onetime manager of a Waffle House in Florida is now a lead software developer on Half-Life.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 13, 2011)

Mussels said:


> right, nvidia.
> 
> 
> i wonder if the problems are just ATI atm.



Nope game runs perfect for me, aside from odd audio. I wasn't keen on getting the game but now hooked on the MP in beta I will be getting this for the MP. 

can I post config stuff here? 

I figured out how to unlock custom classes and get rid of tearing.


----------



## Phxprovost (Feb 13, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> DLC on disc is becoming a hot topic.



Im under the impression that a vast majority of "dlc" these days is created long before the game hits store shelves, they just stagger the releases so it looks like they made "extra" content for the game.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Feb 13, 2011)

that is because the shit's Atari consoles, and i think it will be have crappy graphics cuz this

or the maybe wait my sandy bridge system done, lol


----------



## Mussels (Feb 13, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> Nope game runs perfect for me, aside from odd audio. I wasn't keen on getting the game but now hooked on the MP in beta I will be getting this for the MP.
> 
> can I post config stuff here?
> 
> I figured out how to unlock custom classes and get rid of tearing.



what drivers/video settings?


config stuff should be ok... just remember that you found it via google since you clearly wouldnt download a pirated leaked game


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 13, 2011)

Mussels said:


> what drivers/video settings?
> 
> 
> config stuff should be ok... just remember that you found it via google since you clearly wouldnt download a pirated leaked game



Drivers are 10.10 

Video settings 1920x1080 Hardcore dx9 64

sys_maxfps 120
r_vsync 0

The above two got rid of tearing so google says

and the below seems to unlock custom classes in MP

pp_defaultUnlockAll = 1

and if Hamachi stuff is ok maybe TPU can just LAN for no apparent reason at all.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 13, 2011)

hamachi might be pushing it, lol.

perhaps just start another thread for a TPU gamers hamachi, completely unrelated to crysis 2.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 13, 2011)

Sure who ever starts one I'm in. Hamachi is great for tons of legitimate reasons


----------



## purecain (Feb 13, 2011)

this game looks last gen....... i'll wait 50 days and dll the finished product... 

i'm gonna have to buy it for mp though....


----------



## MilesRdz (Feb 13, 2011)

Does anyone know how to add more "points" to unlock upgrades in the SP mode *hypothetically speaking*.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 13, 2011)

i know the leak is alpha but it is pure fail. i mean how many times can you guys play a FPS and not get bored? it is the same thing over and over. stop being bedazzled by the pretty graphics like monkeys and dogs and actually pay attention to the game play. so fail.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 13, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> i know the leak is alpha but it is pure fail. i mean how many times can you guys play a FPS and not get bored? it is the same thing over and over. stop being bedazzled by the pretty graphics like monkeys and dogs and actually pay attention to the game play. so fail.



its got better controls than crysis 1/warhead, seems to have something of a story, and MP may be decent this time.


graphics? we're stuck on low/console atm, so no ones bedazzled by it


----------



## n-ster (Feb 13, 2011)

The deciding factor for me will be graphics. gameplay is of little importance to me, as long as it is at least a little bit improved


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 13, 2011)

Phxprovost said:


> Im under the impression that a vast majority of "dlc" these days is created long before the game hits store shelves, they just stagger the releases so it looks like they made "extra" content for the game.



yes, but when you pay $60 for a disc you are entitled to the content on the disc. you should be downloading DLC not unlocking it. that is what people have issue with.


----------



## n-ster (Feb 13, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> yes, but when you pay $60 for a disc you are entitled to the content on the disc. you should be downloading DLC not unlocking it. that is what people have issue with.



It's all about getting the most $$ possible out of their product, you cant expect them not to.

They never intended the DLC's to be unlocked, but actually downloaded. These are just DLCs that were made in advance


----------



## L|NK|N (Feb 13, 2011)

Hopefully this will not cause them to reverse their decision to issue a pre-release demo of the game.


----------



## erocker (Feb 13, 2011)

n-ster said:


> It's all about getting the most $$ possible out of their product, you cant expect them not to.
> 
> They never intended the DLC's to be unlocked, but actually downloaded. These are just DLCs that were made in advance



Meh, for $60 bucks they should just be included. I don't like this practice of having DLC's ready when the product is launched. A DLC is something that should be made after the fact.

To all you pirates out there.. An oldie by a goody:  http://cristgaming.com/pirate.swf


----------



## n-ster (Feb 13, 2011)

erocker said:


> Meh, for $60 bucks they should just be included. I don't like this practice of having DLC's ready when the product is launched. A DLC is something that should be made after the fact.
> 
> To all you pirates out there.. An oldie by a goody:  http://cristgaming.com/pirate.swf



I bet many companies do the same.... fortunately it isn't discovered because noone leaks their games 2 months in advance.

But I agree, it's unethical ("New content" my ass)


----------



## Aceman.au (Feb 13, 2011)

cdawall said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110213/Crysis2 2011-02-12 22-19-04-97.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110213/Crysis2 2011-02-12 22-19-49-98.jpg
> 
> ...



Looks worse than Crysis 1, but this isn't maxxed isnt it?


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 13, 2011)

Visceral Games (Dead Space 2) was pretty clear they designed DLC from the beginning. I don't have a problem with that. I don't like spending $10-15 on a unlock code for content I already have on the disc. that seems a little shady to me.


----------



## n-ster (Feb 13, 2011)

THis isn't the disc, this is a copy of the game in alpha/beta stages that some employee at crytek had, you're probably not going to see the DLCs on the game disc, you'll have to download them


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 13, 2011)

I don't know if Crytek is going to keep it on the disc. I didn't take the screen shot or play the leaked copy. it's just a popular topic these days. at least you can confirm DLC for Crysis 2


----------



## HammerON (Feb 13, 2011)

I think this is wrong (downloading and playing the game)
It makes me sad to see the mods taking part in this...

Unsubscribed


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Feb 13, 2011)

IMHO, I think this WAS on purpose. IDK if you know but there is no "demo" like there was for Crysis. This could be a demo, the bugs on purpose etc. They might look at download numbers and say        "Fuck, a lot of people are going to buy this game".

Just my two cents. I'll will *cough* get later it as my download limit is close D:.

As for effecting sales? Anyone could of pirated the original Crysis, it done well. Well enough to make Crysis Warhead AND Crysis 2. A very healthy series imo.


----------



## Aceman.au (Feb 13, 2011)

If this isn't fake they will release information on how this got out (if they find the source) and why. If we hear nothing about how this was released early then it's probably an early release to get everyone jizzing in their pants.

I know it's buggy but that adds to the fact in may be masking an early release


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 13, 2011)

This is pretty bad news   I don't PC game anymore, but I can feel the pain of the PC gamer and the lack of stellar titles to run on thier expensive rigs.  Console piracy is fair game to me because SO many idiots will buy the game full price anyway.  But it's a different story when it comes to PC gaming.

Any self respecting PC gamer will wait for the official launch and buy Crysis 2 legit.  But if you don't, shame on you!


----------



## ShiBDiB (Feb 13, 2011)

its so linear.. Atleast the first one u had more options and avenues of approach.. this is jus, walk down street kill enemy.. Go into courtyard kill enemy.. go into camp kill enemy..


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Feb 13, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> cant change controls.. but it looks pretty


I have no way of testing this, but for what it's worth:
1) Open _.\GameCrysis2\GameData.pak_ with 7z/winrar
2) Extract _Libs\Config\defaultProfile.xml_ to _.\GameCrysis2_
3) Open _defaultProfile.xml_ with your favorite XML editor and change the controls.
4) Start the game up and type _loadActionMap defaultProfile.xml_
Don't tell me if it works or not.  I don't want to know and it wouldn't matter to me anyway.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 13, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> its so linear.. Atleast the first one u had more options and avenues of approach.. this is jus, walk down street kill enemy.. Go into courtyard kill enemy.. go into camp kill enemy..



I had a feeling it would be.


----------



## entropy13 (Feb 13, 2011)

streetfighter 2 said:


> I have no way of testing this but I read it on some other forums:
> 1) Open _.\GameCrysis2\GameData.pak_ with 7z/winrar
> 2) Extract _Libs\Config\defaultProfile.xml_ to _.\GameCrysis2_
> 3) Open _defaultProfile.xml_ with your favorite XML editor and change the controls.
> ...



It works.

I have no way of testing it though.


----------



## TAViX (Feb 13, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> its so linear.. Atleast the first one u had more options and avenues of approach.. this is jus, walk down street kill enemy.. Go into courtyard kill enemy.. go into camp kill enemy..



Told ya'....

COD/MOH mets Gear of War/FEAR. This is how I felt this game....:shadedshu


----------



## Over_Lord (Feb 13, 2011)

^^^so can we blame consoles for this to have happened to crysis?


----------



## animal007uk (Feb 13, 2011)

thunderising said:


> ^^^so can we blame consoles for this to have happened to crysis?



Nope, As far as im concered this has sod all to do with consoles, From what i have seen and read my guess is this was an early beta test far from final release. Some pissed on employee probs got sacked so stuck the files on his/her usb stick and did a runner and leaked it.

Also why do most people think this is going to be a shity console port, Yes this game is on the consoles to but the engine itself wasent made for console then ported to pc, its a cross platform engine designed to make the best use of what its running on? thats the impression i got from everything i have read over the months.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 13, 2011)

animal007uk said:


> Nope, As far as im concered this has sod all to do with consoles, From what i have seen and read my guess is this was an early beta test far from final release. Some pissed on employee probs got sacked so stuck the files on his/her usb stick and did a runner and leaked it.
> 
> Also why do most people think this is going to be a shity console port, Yes this game is on the consoles to but the engine itself wasent made for console then ported to pc, its a cross platform engine designed to make the best use of what its running on? thats the impression i got from everything i have read over the months.



this game WAS made for console.

just because its developed on PC doesnt mean its not made primarily for console...

let me explain this to you.

level design is always more linear on the console ports, because of the sheer amount of memory space needed. they need it linear so they know when to load and unload textures and models out of memory.

far cry? crysis? nice big and open maps. free roaming.

crysis 2, made for console? linear corridors with very little roaming - yes you can choose left, right or middle, and whether to go high or low... but you're within shooting distance of every enemy in that zone.



Multi platform games are the same on each system - they cant just have different levels between PC and 360 and PS3, so they have to make levels that work well on each system - in other words, the game is made for the lowest common denominator.

just because the PC version has better graphics and good mouse and keyboard controls, doesnt mean the levels, the AI and the gameplay havent been crippled so that the consoles can handle it.


Speaking from playing the beta, i can say consoleitis has infected the controls - you dont use the radial menu any more for the controls.

V is melee and 'power' melee, depending on whats in front of you.
shift is now run and speed run combined into one (whereas previously you had to activate speed seperately)
Q and E turn shield and stealth on and off.
strength is gone completely
space is jump and power jump (what strength used to do) in one.
'1' changes weapons (not to slot 1, it just swaps to the next weapon)

basically, all of the controls have been simplified into as few buttons as possible, so that it fits on a console controller.

So levels and controls have been reduced to the lowest common denominator, and its not a port? if the consoles come first in a design stage, is it still not a port?


----------



## animal007uk (Feb 13, 2011)

Mussels said:


> this game WAS made for console.
> 
> just because its developed on PC doesnt mean its not made primarily for console...
> 
> ...


#

I do understand this but i got the impression the game engine was very flexible so if crytek wanted to they could make the controls and stuff more like the first crysis if they wish to.

I guess ill wait for the demo if it ever comes out now or maybe ill just wait till the final version is released.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 13, 2011)

animal007uk said:


> #
> 
> I do understand this but i got the impression the game engine was very flexible so if crytek wanted to they could make the controls and stuff more like the first crysis if they wish to.
> 
> I guess ill wait for the demo if it ever comes out now or maybe ill just wait till the final version is released.



they COULD, but they havent. they've made it limited to the console way of doing things... hell, theres even aim assist in the PC version.


----------



## animal007uk (Feb 13, 2011)

Mussels said:


> they COULD, but they havent. they've made it limited to the console way of doing things... hell, theres even aim assist in the PC version.



OK well that does suck, Auto aim is no good i never did like it as it takes away playability.
Im just going to wait and see what happens, I never was a crysis fan so this game has to be better but only time will tell.

For now ill stick to BF2142 and farcry.


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 13, 2011)

nice little article



> Sometimes the PC crowd is right, sometimes it’s wrong. The hate aimed at Crysis 2’s controls is a little misconstrued because Crytek’s changes seem much less to do with compromising options for a controller and more about oiling the flow to create a better combat experience. It’s the location that may stunt the unique Crysis appeal and it’s hard to shake the feeling that the enclosed spaces are little more than an easier design option for squeezing the Cry Engine on to consoles.



http://fpstribe.com/featured/crysis-2-simplified-or-streamlined/


----------



## Mussels (Feb 13, 2011)

i still had fun playing what little of the game there was without graphics glitches and crashes...


its just that they've turned it into yet another multi platform generic shooter.


oh and the perks suck in MP... all have very little effect (without bullet penetration of cod4 or destructible environments like BC2 they all feel like they have no impact)


IMO the SP will still be fun, but the MP feels like a COD clone with shield and cloak added in.


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 13, 2011)

it's hard not to chase Call of Duty's success. in 2009 World of Warcraft was making $1.3b a year. Call of Duty: Black Ops made $1b in a couple months.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 13, 2011)

l33tGaMeR said:


> Looks worse than Crysis 1, but this isn't maxxed isnt it?



Its maxed but you can also see that a huge number of textures are missing


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Feb 13, 2011)

fools you've now all been infected with a super hidden virus that kills your machine and hardrives muahaha


----------



## Mussels (Feb 13, 2011)

cdawall said:


> Its maxed but you can also see that a huge number of textures are missing



textures are missing, characters heads are glowing silhouettes, no ground in some areas/MP maps...


whats there looks good, even on medium.




dr emulator (madmax) said:


> fools you've now all been infected with a super hidden virus that kills your machine and hardrives muahaha



says the guy who downloads more porn than the rest of TPU combined.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 13, 2011)

btarunr said:


> You can take a laptop with this beta installed, go to the EA CEO's office. Tell him "I'm running Crysis 2 beta, bitch!," and he will be in no position to prosecute you. This beta comes with no license agreement whatsoever, nothing you agreed to, before using it, nothing you agreed to before downloading it.



Except the fact its stolen property.



1nf3rn0x said:


> SO, people who've downloaded this have no chance of being sued for seeding/piracy? I'm not sure about this thing. :S



There is a lot of shit talking going on. DL it if you want but don't think they cannot prosecute you. If by some chance you decide to be a scumbag and download the game then I suggest you do it quietly. W1zz already stated he will turn over IP's if asked.


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Feb 13, 2011)

er i think your thinking of someone else  i just look at hot women on the odd occasion


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 13, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Except the fact its stolen property.



He has a valid point though, technically and from a legal standpoint this isn't a product intil it's released.
And since it's not a phsyical item, laws may be iffy ( check in your own area)

Stealing and piracy are a bit different after all.

I imagine if I straight up copy n pasted a Ford car there would be nothing Ford could do unless I sold the thing. It's actually wierd it doesn't apply to software


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 13, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> He has a valid point though, technically and from a legal standpoint this isn't a product intil it's released.
> And since it's not a phsyical item, laws may be iffy ( check in your own area)
> 
> Stealing and piracy are a bit different after all.
> ...



Well if your so sure its not stolen property why don't you DL a copy and call up crytek give them your name and number and see if they wont come after you. I hate to break it to you but there are copyright laws in effect for that game no matter what build its in. You do not have to sign anything to be in violation of a copyright law.


----------



## Over_Lord (Feb 13, 2011)

cdawall said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110212/Capture002.png
> 
> 260.99 according to that SS i was told they were best for my card right now...



hmm, dx9 max on a 9800GT is pretty good actually.

but an honest opinion, 

THE TEXTURES ARE A DISASTER!!!


----------



## WhiteLotus (Feb 13, 2011)

http://www.escapistmagazine.com/videos/view/extra-credits/2653-Piracy

A nice little video of the rights and wrongs of Piracy.


Also agree with a comment made before, just how many times can you recreate a FPS game and call it new?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 13, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Well if your so sure its not stolen property why don't you DL a copy and call up crytek give them your name and number and see if they wont come after you. I hate to break it to you but there are copyright laws in effect for that game no matter what build its in. You do not have to sign anything to be in violation of a copyright law.



its like if i saw you down the street, and decided to copy you by wearing all the same clothes as you, and hanging out at the places you do.

I am copying you, not stealing you.



or an example i wish i thought of long ago, let me try this.



TheMailMan78 said:


> Well if your so sure its not stolen property why don't you DL a copy and call up crytek give them your name and number and see if they wont come after you. I hate to break it to you but there are copyright laws in effect for that game no matter what build its in. You do not have to sign anything to be in violation of a copyright law.





TheMailMan78 said:


> Well if your so sure its not stolen property why don't you DL a copy and call up crytek give them your name and number and see if they wont come after you. I hate to break it to you but there are copyright laws in effect for that game no matter what build its in. You do not have to sign anything to be in violation of a copyright law.





TheMailMan78 said:


> Well if your so sure its not stolen property why don't you DL a copy and call up crytek give them your name and number and see if they wont come after you. I hate to break it to you but there are copyright laws in effect for that game no matter what build its in. You do not have to sign anything to be in violation of a copyright law.





TheMailMan78 said:


> Well if your so sure its not stolen property why don't you DL a copy and call up crytek give them your name and number and see if they wont come after you. I hate to break it to you but there are copyright laws in effect for that game no matter what build its in. You do not have to sign anything to be in violation of a copyright law.




OH GOD I AM A PIRATE CAUSE I COPIED YOUR POST.



no one can STEAL this beta, since its not for sale to BE stolen. in the physical world, you need to go steal a physical copy - the game on DVD off a shelf. This? you cant steal it. its not POSSIBLE to steal it. the guy who first copied it and uploaded it stole data from a physical location... everyone else? merely copied it. THEY broke no law.


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Feb 13, 2011)

hm this brings up old memories of who owns what, now i use emulators as the name suggests 

now although i own the games i have roms for, i am technically breaking the law by having a copy of a game, as i am only allowed 1 copy of said game per purchase, and since the game is intelectually owned by said copyright holder, i'm only granted a licence to use one copy, i'm a naughty boy 

so yes this game is a pirate copy by default, as it is not owned by whoever has downloaded it,and the person who uploaded it, and because (even though it's a beta) it still is the intellectual property of said company 

so in essence you've all been bad monkeys


----------



## Mussels (Feb 13, 2011)

dr emulator (madmax) said:


> hm this brings up old memories of who owns what, now i use emulators as the name suggests
> 
> now although i own the games i have roms for, i am technically breaking the law by having a copy of a game, as i am only allowed 1 copy of said game per purchase, and since the game is intelectually owned by said copyright holder i'm a naughty boy
> 
> ...




in the case of ROM's and emulators, you have to break encryption methods to get the data off the disk. There is no protection to break, no disk to copy, no physical item to steal.


If i had to summarise my opinion best on this it would be as so:

This is such an abnormal situation, it just doesnt fit under the law easily. This comes down to a moral issue and not a legal one - and some people seem very keen to force their morals upon others.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 13, 2011)

WhiteLotus said:


> http://www.escapistmagazine.com/videos/view/extra-credits/2653-Piracy
> 
> A nice little video of the rights and wrongs of Piracy.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the video. As an artist I agree with it 100%. Stop stealing our work!



Mussels said:


> its like if i saw you down the street, and decided to copy you by wearing all the same clothes as you, and hanging out at the places you do.
> 
> I am copying you, not stealing you.
> 
> ...



Thats not even remotely the same thing. What I am wearing. What I post. None of it is copyrighted. Your post is fail.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 13, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Thanks for the video. As an artist I agree with it 100%. Stop stealing our work!



That video also says that if a product is not available where you are at all, through any legal means - pirate away. leaked copy of a game not finished? hmm, i'd say thats unavailable.



Thats not even remotely the same thing. What I am wearing. What I post. None of it is copyrighted. Your post is fail.[/QUOTE]


No, it isnt. because this unfinished game isnt copyrighted either. its code they wrote, but its not covered by concrete law because none of us stole it. we broke no DRM, no security, no no-CD crack is needed.

If i download a game and use a legit CD-key, is it piracy? no its obtaining the CD from another means. downloading the ISO/installer itself wasnt illegal - removing the DRM and cracking it, are whats illegal.

In this case the file can be downloaded (not like we hacked their servers to get it), in a legal grey area - and it runs with no need for CD key checks, cracks, or anything of the kind. NO LAW WAS BROKEN.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 13, 2011)

Mussels said:


> That video also says that if a product is not available where you are at all, through any legal means - pirate away. leaked copy of a game not finished? hmm, i'd say thats unavailable.
> 
> No, it isnt. because this unfinished game isnt copyrighted either. its code they wrote, but its not covered by concrete law because none of us stole it. we broke no DRM, no security, no no-CD crack is needed.
> 
> ...



So lets say someone stole a TV. This person comes to you and says "Hey you want a free TV? I just stole it!" and you take it. Later that person gets caught and tells the police where the TV is. He also tells them that he informed you it was stolen. Guess what. You are in position of stolen property. Law broken.

Oh and I wouldn't bet on the whole copyright thing. I can sue all day long if you acquire my work without any proof of purchase from me. Unfinished or not. All I have to do it prove two things.

1. I am the original creator.
2. You did not get my permission to use it.

This is fact. I've been down that road personally before. Again you are in fact breaking the law if you even download this game.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 13, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> So lets say someone stole a TV. This person comes to you and says "Hey you want a free TV? I just stole it!" and you take it. Later that person gets caught and tells the police where the TV is. He also tells them that he informed you it was stolen. Guess what. You are in position of stolen property. Law broken.
> 
> Oh and I wouldn't bet on the whole copyright thing. I can sue all day long if you acquire my work without any proof of purchase from me. Unfinished or not. All I have to do it prove two things.
> 
> ...



no, that ISNT it.

you keep going back to physical items - and one with a direct dollar value at that.

this is more like someone finding some artwork on the street drawn with chalk and duplicating it across town.

You can see it yourself, you can duplicate it yourself - yes, you may know that the one you saw wasnt the original... but if a law doesnt say you cant do it, is it illegal?

No one ever gets arrested around here for downloading a game - its breaking the DRM (the actual ripping) or uploading files to do that (EG, cracks)


as i said a few posts ago, you've got morality and legality confused - and i rather dislike someone forcing their morals down my throat like its the only possibly opinion.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 13, 2011)

Mussels said:


> no, that ISNT it.
> 
> you keep going back to physical items - and one with a direct dollar value at that.
> 
> ...



I've given you facts not morals.

You keep assuming that because its not physical its not theft. Thats where you are wrong. Ever heard of intellectual property? Thats property that doesn't have a physical form. Its covered under a million different laws in every country and I hate to break it to you but thats EXACTLY what video games are. When you illegally acquire something stolen physical or not you are in fact breaking the law. Not my morals. Just fact. You know Crysis 2 is stolen and when you download it you are acquiring stolen property. Law broken.


----------



## char[] rager (Feb 13, 2011)

I feel your pain mailman, but not out of experience though.

I am currently making my own game from scratch using c++, directx, and hlsl. The complexities involved in making a game make it so that the game developer does deserve some kind of reward for doing all the hard work. You may say that is is only hard because I am a single person and that a game studio would be able to do it faster and better. Not true. Making a game from scratch is still hard from a programmers point of view.

I have not downloaded this game as I plan to purchase it. CryEngine is known to be beautiful and I want to reward Crytek for it.

Surely some people who torrent the game buy the game as well, but I don't believe everyone who says they will buy the game after torrenting it. Why should they? They already have it...


----------



## ron732 (Feb 13, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> technically and from a legal standpoint this isn't a product intil it's released.
> And since it's not a phsyical item, laws may be iffy



What about intellectual property? I believe there are laws that protect IP and it is not a product or physical item.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 13, 2011)

come on people, you all know piracy is wrong. if everyone stole games there would be no games. please bring the topic back to facts related to this event. any new interesting developments?


----------



## wahdangun (Feb 13, 2011)

yeah, i agree with you mailman, i would be pissed too if someone stole my work. I'm not a lawyer but gamer must understand how hard is to code the games, especially with the great engine like crysis.

and btw simple control =/ console, and we must remember this is alpha build, so maybe on the PC version they will remove the auto aim (after all this is multi platform games), so with this build they just add all the feature from all platform, so when it was ready they just add/remove feature based on the needed paltform


----------



## erocker (Feb 13, 2011)

So, is there a lawsuit filed against this "disgruntled employee" that leaked this game yet? Didn't think so.


----------



## wiak (Feb 13, 2011)

netieb said:


> Just in time only to prove that it makes no sense to develop games for the pc anymore.


lulz, PC is the best and most advanced gaming platform, heck a Radeon 6970 or a Geforce 580 will give you graphics miles ahead of any xbox 360 or PS3, only if it was made for the graphics card, not like atm, most games are made for CRAPPY console graphics

there is a reason why you can play Modern Warfare 2 on 6 displays using AMDs Eyefinity Technology

Half-Life 2 leaked and Valve came back with a better business plan, that was "dont mess with your customers"


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 13, 2011)

erocker said:


> So, is there a lawsuit filed against this "disgruntled employee" that leaked this game yet? Didn't think so.



*IF* this isn't a marketing ploy then lawsuits take time. Hell they may still be gathering proof.


----------



## Frick (Feb 13, 2011)

wiak said:


> lulz, PC is the best and most advanced gaming platform, heck a Radeon 6970 or a Geforce 580 will give you graphics miles ahead of any xbox 360 or PS3, only if it was made for the graphics card, not like atm, most games are made for CRAPPY console graphics



Has nothing to do with this discussion at all. Console games generally sell more than their PC counterparts, wich is the only reason they need to focus on console games.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 13, 2011)

7 years ago Half-Life 2 beta leaked shortly before it's release.

And it sold/is selling well.

Not using this as an excuse to download the game merely stating that if a games good, it will sell.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 13, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> *IF* this isn't a marketing ploy then lawsuits take time. Hell they may still be gathering proof.



NO ONE CARES GO BACK TO CHURCH

I HATE when people try and force there beliefs on me. Have you ever broken a law? Speed? Smoked weed? taken an out of date prescription pain killer? ALL of those are illegal i dont go around posting STOP speeding. Frankly no one cares if you are just trying to get a rise out of people cool beans do it on some other forum. General Nonsense comes to mind. As of right now we are _both_ way off topic.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 13, 2011)

cdawall said:


> NO ONE CARES GO BACK TO CHURCH
> 
> I HATE when people try and force there beliefs on me. Have you ever broken a law? Speed? Smoked weed? taken an out of date prescription pain killer? ALL of those are illegal i dont go around posting STOP speeding. Frankly no one cares if you are just trying to get a rise out of people cool beans do it on some other forum. General Nonsense comes to mind. As of right now we are _both_ way off topic.



If I stepped in a Church I would probably catch on fire. I have stolen before. To a level most on this forum could only dream about. As a matter of fact I have FBI files on me and thats no joke. But thats when I was young. Before I had respect for a hard days work. Its not really a matter of right or wrong anyway. Its about the law. If you download Crysis 2 you are in fact breaking the law. No matter how much you scream and kick and call me a holy roller thats the fact. I can't change it. Neither can you with all your trivial rationality. So you can decide if your being a thief or not. If you get caught make no mistake they will decide for you.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 13, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> If I stepped in a Church I would probably catch on fire. I have stolen before. To a level most on this forum could only dream about. As a matter of fact I have FBI files on me and thats no joke. But thats when I was young. Before I had respect for a hard days work. Its not really a matter of right or wrong. Its about the law. If you download Crysis 2 you are in fact breaking the law. No matter how much you scream and kick and call me a holy roller thats the fact. I can't change it. Neither can you with all your trivial rationality. So you can decide if your being a thief or not. If you get caught make no mistake they will decide for you.



i didn't leak the game i didn't walk into crytek and rip it to my flash drive. some employee did HE broke the law. As of right now there is no value on this game there is no way to determine sales lost the MOST i can be charged is to purchase this game legally as it doesn't matter were my copy came from if i legally own a license of it.

again i care not what you have done merely that you are thread crapping


----------



## WhiteLotus (Feb 13, 2011)

Let me just ask those who have a copy of this "game" and played it a question;

When it comes out in retail are you going to purchase it?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 13, 2011)

cdawall said:


> i didn't leak the game i didn't walk into crytek and rip it to my flash drive. some employee did HE broke the law. As of right now there is no value on this game there is no way to determine sales lost the MOST i can be charged is to purchase this game legally as it doesn't matter were my copy came from if i legally own a license of it.
> 
> again i care not what you have done merely that you are thread crapping



No one is thread crapping. I am talking about the subject which is Crysis 2 being leaked early.

As for your rational here is your answers.

Answer 1
 Crysis 2 leaked almost 50 days early

Answer 2
 Crysis 2 leaked almost 50 days early


----------



## Frick (Feb 13, 2011)

Just wanted to say I'm behind Mailman all the way in this. Keep it up!


----------



## cdawall (Feb 13, 2011)

WhiteLotus said:


> Let me just ask those who have a copy of this "game" and played it a question;
> 
> When it comes out in retail are you going to purchase it?



yep if i could i would already have preordered it just like i have done with all of the other blockbusters.



TheMailMan78 said:


> No one is thread crapping. I am talking about the subject which is Crysis 2 being leaked early.
> 
> As for your rational here is your answers.
> 
> ...



i dont see why this bothers you so much someone else did this shit no one on this forum did anything to steal this game copied some 1s and 0s have you ever installed a nocd patch? thats hackers, ever had a mod on one of your games cause thats them damn pirates. no one is getting hurt here just let the game come out.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 13, 2011)

cdawall said:


> yep if i could i would already have preordered it just like i have done with all of the other blockbusters.
> 
> 
> 
> i dont see why this bothers you so much someone else did this shit no one on this forum did anything to steal this game copied some 1s and 0s have you ever installed a nocd patch? thats hackers, ever had a mod on one of your games cause thats them damn pirates. no one is getting hurt here just let the game come out.



Of course people are getting hurt. Sales are being lost. And no I have never DL'd a no CD patch. Never needed to. Nor have I ever DL'd a DRM hack. Never needed to. But thats just me.


----------



## Frick (Feb 13, 2011)

cdawall said:


> i dont see why this bothers you so much someone else did this shit no one on this forum did anything to steal this game copied some 1s and 0s



People worked hard to create those patterns of 1s and 0s you know. People do it for a living.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 13, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Of course people are getting hurt. Sales are being lost. And no I have never DL'd a no CD patch. Never needed to. Nor have I ever DL'd a DRM hack. Never needed to. But thats just me.



most of the people who download this game and wont buy the real game weren't going to buy it in the first place. i downloaded the razor-1911 copy of crysis before it came out but i also purchased the real version. 



Frick said:


> People worked hard to create those patterns of 1s and 0s you know. People do it for a living.



yup and you know what that person who worked his ass off creating that pattern of 1s and 0s got paid almost nothing in comparison the completely computer illiterate project manager.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 13, 2011)

Crytek should have given us the DEMO. If anything this leaked beta has fully convinced me to purchase the game on release. I'm 80% done and I don't feel bad about it. Crytek will get my money for their hard work.

After seeing Crysis 2 gameplay videos in DX9 Crysis and Warhead now look like shit in vanilla DX10 V-High.


----------



## erixx (Feb 13, 2011)

cdawall said:


> yup and you know what that person who worked his ass off creating that pattern of 1s and 0s got paid almost nothing in comparison the completely computer illiterate project manager.



+100000000000

My 5c is that Corporations are trying to make law out of what are just their interests, and have been trying it forever. They would love to fire pregnant female workers without having to pay the legal compensations... etc... 

It is starting to get like one of those useless linux/windows/mac threads.... I think I will go and ....mmm... game?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 13, 2011)

cdawall said:


> most of the people who download this game and wont buy the real game weren't going to buy it in the first place. i downloaded the razor-1911 copy of crysis before it came out but i also purchased the real version.
> 
> 
> 
> yup and you know what that person who worked his ass off creating that pattern of 1s and 0s got paid almost nothing in comparison the completely computer illiterate project manager.





erixx said:


> +100000000000
> 
> My 5c is that Corporations are trying to make law out of what are just their interests, and have been trying it forever. They would love to fire pregnant female workers without having to pay the legal compensations... etc...
> 
> It is starting to get like one of those useless linux/windows/mac threads.... I think I will go and ....mmm... game?



So we are going to take the evil corporation angle now. Your not pirates. Your Robbin Hoods. Should I give you the sad facts on how wrong this is also?


----------



## cdawall (Feb 13, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> So we are going to take the evil corporation angle now. Your not pirates. Your Robbin Hoods. Should I give you the sad facts on how wrong this is also?



mother of god i am buying the real thing when it comes who cares


----------



## Maelstrom (Feb 13, 2011)

I was trying to stay out of this, but I can't.

If you think a corporation is "evil" and don't like how they do business, THEN DON'T BUY FROM THEM! All pirating does is tell them that you want their product but are too cheap to do so.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 13, 2011)

cdawall said:


> mother of god i am buying the real thing when it comes who cares



It matters because when the statistics come in it affects future development. All they know is it was downloaded. They have no idea YOU bought it later. Pirates are one of the reasons we are stuck with crappy ports already. Here you are adding to that fire weather you buy it or not.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 13, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> It matters because when the statistics come in it affects future development. All they know is it was downloaded. They have no idea YOU bought it later. Pirates are one of the reasons we are stuck with crappy ports already. Here you are adding to that fire weather you buy it or not.



and people like you are the reason the MPAA/RIAA have so much power


there is also no way for an agency to legally know how many times this game was downloaded so how can they know this damaged sales?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 13, 2011)

cdawall said:


> and people like you are the reason the MPAA/RIAA have so much power
> 
> 
> there is also no way for an agency to legally know how many times this game was downloaded so how can they know this damaged sales?



Yeah I'm sorry I want you to pay for my creativity. Stop giving them excuses and you will have the power. Also if it can be tracked then that info can be legally acquired. They will mark every downloaded copy before the original release date as a lost sale.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 13, 2011)

Daaave I see you're online...you must be reading the thread 

And, while this shouldn't surprise anyone, pretty much this exact same back and forth is going on at every major forum/site reporting this story. As it does every time such things happen with the same general arguments and metaphors on both "sides". 

Just sayin'...


----------



## ivicagmc (Feb 13, 2011)

OK people, here is someone who knows a lot about poverty and corruption, after all, I live in Serbia. I barely collected money in period of two years to build computer I have today. People here are earning about 200€ a month, if you are lucky to have a job. Would you, in my place pay for game that costs 50$ or OS that costs 200€. No, there is Linux without any good games, and I must use ti because I'm poor. It is easy to pay software when you have money and preach about morality... Some people are very rich, because others are very poor and hardworking. I have never payed for software in my life, and I could't if I wont to.
You preach about paying companies that are so rich and greedy that don't care about anything, and *money you give them doesn't go to hard working people, but to a few individuals.*
They will take your freedom you have on internet, because they are rich, and most politicians is easy to buy, only in order to get more rich. Same thing is everywhere. Take a look around you!!! Are you going to help them????


----------



## cdawall (Feb 13, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yeah I'm sorry I want you to pay for my creativity. Stop giving them excuses and you will have the power. Also if it can be tracked then that info can be legally acquired. They will mark every downloaded copy before the original release date as a lost sale.



i do pay for it i use netflix for movies oh wait if the MPAA/RIAA had there way that wouldn't have a company anymore. 

oh wait i am buying a game too that means that i am evil i hope i only install it once i mean if the computer crashes i should have to buy the game again. hell its not like i own 4 copies of command and conquer so i can LAN at my house legally. 

i bet you are all for PS3 games not being able to be resold screw the used market!


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Feb 13, 2011)

@ mailman i agree people should pay for games films and whatnot , 

and a small warning to anyone thinking you can't be tracked down by hiding behing whatever bit of cheap software, your wrong just look at the way they catch pedo's, a small but sick form of our society pedling in their filth, now if they can track them down for a few dirty pics maybe only a few mb's in size taking a few seconds to send and receive, then obviously they could (if they wanted to) track you down very easily, downloading and uploading over a gigs worth of data

plain and simple it's wrong, and i'm no church goer either, 

to me i think it's sad companies invest heavily in their products only for this kind of thing to happen

@ ivicagmc i feel for you i really do but it still doesn't make it right 

tbh i think it's time this slanging match ended and this thread was


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 13, 2011)

cdawall said:


> i do pay for it i use netflix for movies oh wait if the MPAA/RIAA had there way that wouldn't have a company anymore.
> 
> oh wait i am buying a game too that means that i am evil i hope i only install it once i mean if the computer crashes i should have to buy the game again. hell its not like i own 4 copies of command and conquer so i can LAN at my house legally.
> 
> i bet you are all for PS3 games not being able to be resold screw the used market!



Nice try. But the used market is just that. Used games in a physical form. Once you trade a game in you are giving up your right to use it. When someone else buys it they are submitting to a fair use law. The same law you submit to when you buy the game new. Anyway now you're reaching and this has nothing to do with Crisis 2 being downloaded illegally.


----------



## entropy13 (Feb 13, 2011)

Never really bothered about Crysis 2 much, what's the fuss about this game? After Far Cry everything that followed was a let-down.


----------



## ivicagmc (Feb 13, 2011)

dr emulator (madmax) said:


> ivicagmc i feel for you i really do but it still doesn't make it right



It would be right if the price is reasonable and money goes to the right place. Unfortunately money rarely goes to the right place, because that demands honest people in a system that is based on greed, and that is hard to find...


----------



## cdawall (Feb 13, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Nice try. But the used market is just that. Used games in a physical form. Once you trade a game in you are giving up your right to use it. When someone else buys it they are submitting to a fair use law. The same law you submit to when you buy the game new. Anyway now you're reaching and this has nothing to do with Crisis 2 being downloaded illegally.



Yea and right sony is trying to remove that market as a whole but that's pirates faiult to I'm sure its cause they hacked the ps3


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 13, 2011)

cdawall said:


> Yea and right sony is trying to remove that market as a whole but that's pirates faiult to I'm sure its cause they hacked the ps3



So? What does this have to do with Crysis 2?



ivicagmc said:


> OK people, here is someone who knows a lot about poverty and corruption, after all, I live in Serbia. I barely collected money in period of two years to build computer I have today. People here are earning about 200€ a month, if you are lucky to have a job. Would you, in my place pay for game that costs 50$ or OS that costs 200€. No, there is Linux without any good games, and I must use ti because I'm poor. It is easy to pay software when you have money and preach about morality... Some people are very rich, because others are very poor and hardworking. I have never payed for software in my life, and I could't if I wont to.
> You preach about paying companies that are so rich and greedy that don't care about anything, and *money you give them doesn't go to hard working people, but to a few individuals.*
> They will take your freedom you have on internet, because they are rich, and most politicians is easy to buy, only in order to get more rich. Same thing is everywhere. Take a look around you!!! Are you going to help them????



Your financial situation doesn't justify theft of a luxury item.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 13, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> So? What does this have to do with Crysis 2?
> 
> 
> 
> Your financial situation doesn't justify theft of a luxury item.



Its all the same bs argument everyone is evil corporate media is right they need to keep adding more drm to games you know they need to just stop making pc games its not like xbox360 games are pirated more or anything. While they are at it they should stop all torrenting and limit our internet like china. I mean if we are going to punish pirates let's punish everyoone while we are at it.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 13, 2011)

cdawall said:


> Its all the same bs argument everyone is evil corporate media is right they need to keep adding more drm to games you know they need to just stop making pc games its not like xbox360 games are pirated more or anything. While they are at it they should stop all torrenting and limit our internet like china. I mean if we are going to punish pirates let's punish everyoone while we are at it.



So much rage. Just buy the game when it come out instead of stealing it. Problem solved.


----------



## ivicagmc (Feb 13, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Your financial situation doesn't justify theft of a luxury item



I was not talking about just games, but essential thing like OS. Theft in real world can not be the same as one in virtual world of bytes. And one rhetorical question... If you find a candy in a desert, when no one is around, that belongs to a rich sheik, and you are hungry, you would't take it????


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 13, 2011)

Another View on Game Piracy

Its especially annoying when you buy one game for $60 on the PC and you have to fork out another $60 to play that exact same game on PS3 and another to play the exact same game on 360. 

They sure know how to rake in the dough.

Besides HL2 got leaked and you know what, they did really well. You know why? Cause they made a great game. 

I'm poor, I walk into a store and can't afford a coke, I copy said coke and tell the manager that Coca Cola makes enough money, someone else can buy the original bottle of coke, I'ma just drink the copy.

I'd say thats the majority of pirates right there. There are only very few who can actually afford the game but refuse to buy it. Thus their sales are virtually unaffected, but it sucks they have managed to label sharing as stealing.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 13, 2011)

ivicagmc said:


> I was not talking about just games, but essential thing like OS. Theft in real world can not be the same as one in virtual world of bytes. And one rhetorical question... If you find a candy in a desert, when no one is around, that belongs to a rich sheik, and you are hungry, you would't take it????



He wouldnt eat it because he'd rather show it to TPU and troll everyone else who was hungry enough to eat the candy even though they have pre-ordered some of the same candy.


----------



## Frick (Feb 13, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> Another View on Game Piracy
> 
> Its especially annoying when you buy one game for $60 on the PC and you have to fork out another $60 to play that exact same game on PS3 and another to play the exact same game on 360.
> 
> ...



Have anything to back this up?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 13, 2011)

Frick said:


> Have anything to back this up?



Which exactly?

You can read the article I posted. 

And Google the HL2 little fact.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 13, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> So much rage. Just buy the game when it come out instead of stealing it. Problem solved.



I am going to stop being rediculous this is stupid your posts are all the same pirates are evil and going to hell


----------



## The Witcher (Feb 13, 2011)

Please don't close this thread, I want to comment about Crysis 2 


Now, after reading many feedback about the leaked "alpha", it seems like the worst has happened. 

It seems that for some reason, Crytek thought that copying Call Of Duty is going to make their game better, not to mention getting rid of their uniqueness that they had back in Crysis 1 and Crysis Wars which I still play until this day (900 hours of gameplay). After watching a few gameplay videos, I lost that unique feeling of playing Crysis, which to me seemed like one of a kind. In conclusion, I'm very sad for Crytek approach but nevertheless, I'm going to buy the game just to give them a chance and to "pwn" some TPU noobs


----------



## cdawall (Feb 13, 2011)

The Witcher said:


> Please don't close this thread, I want to comment about Crysis 2



hows it run on your GTX460?


----------



## ivicagmc (Feb 13, 2011)

"Two things are infinite: the universe and human stupidity; and I'm not sure about the the universe." (A. Einstein). This covers most of this tread... It is amazing what money, marketing or brainwashing could do to a man... All pirates are evil, because we say so, and we are good because we pay to government to monitor everything that you do on internet so there will be no more evil.


----------



## The Witcher (Feb 13, 2011)

cdawall said:


> hows it run on your GTX460?



I actually deleted the torrent because I thought that if I played this unfinished version then I'll kill the hype and the anticipation factor.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 13, 2011)

The Witcher said:


> I actually deleted the torrent because I thought that if I played this unfinished version then I'll kill the hype and the anticipation factor.



aww damn i was looking at getting one


----------



## The Witcher (Feb 13, 2011)

cdawall said:


> aww damn i was looking at getting one



The GTX 460 ? well, this is a good time for getting TWO not just one. I would say with my current setup, I would get around 34 to 43fps with one GTX460 (OC of course) but with an i7 CPU, things should be much better.

Hopefully, I'll keep these two cards until Maxwell or something better, I just need to upgrade my CPU, which I won't until they release a reasonably-priced 6-cores CPU.


----------



## Maelstrom (Feb 13, 2011)

ivicagmc said:


> "Two things are infinite: the universe and human stupidity; and I'm not sure about the the universe." (A. Einstein). This covers most of this tread... It is amazing what money, marketing or brainwashing could do to a man... All pirates are evil, because we say so, and we are good because we pay to government to monitor everything that you do on internet so there will be no more evil.



What? I don't believe anyone said outright that "pirates are evil". Being evil, and taking something that isn't yours are two very different things. Hitler was evil. Though ultimately, what is evil and what isn't is based upon what the majority of the population thinks is right and wrong (At least in democratic societies, though, even those aren't perfect). And guess what? Currently, the majority of the population thinks that pirating/stealing is both legally wrong and immoral, so therefore, they are both legally wrong and immoral. Don't like it? Try to get the majority of the population to agree with you, then it will no longer be wrong.

Also, I don't pay the government to monitor every action I take on the internet. They might be doing it, doesn't mean I agree with it. But this is an unrelated topic, I probably shouldn't have responded.


----------



## TAViX (Feb 13, 2011)

The Postal dude should stop comparing apples with pistols, because is not the same thing. If I downloaded the leaked alpha preview from Internet it doesn't mean stealing, try to understand this for the love of God!! I cannot still something that cannot be stilled. Why can you not imagine it like a public demo or something!? Is clear enough that the game isn't finished yet, but at least one can decide for himself if it will be worth buy it or not. It's just like trying some clothes or stuff before buying it, isn't it?? (talking about pears to onions comparison here...)


----------



## cdawall (Feb 13, 2011)

The Witcher said:


> The GTX 460 ? well, this is a good time for getting TWO not just one. I would say with my current setup, I would get around 34 to 43fps with one GTX460 (OC of course) but with an i7 CPU, things should be much better.
> 
> Hopefully, I'll keep these two cards until Maxwell or something better, I just need to upgrade my CPU, which I won't until they release a reasonably-priced 6-cores CPU.



mini ITX board only can handle one of them...may get a 470 though i have no idea what to do may get an i7 instead or a lynnfield xeon they are a bit cheaper



Maelstrom said:


> What? I don't believe anyone said outright that "pirates are evil". Being evil, and taking something that isn't yours are two very different things. Hitler was evil. Though ultimately, what is evil and what isn't is based upon what the majority of the population thinks is right and wrong. And guess what? Currently, the majority of the population thinks that pirating/stealing is both legally wrong and immoral, so therefore, they are both legally wrong and immoral. Don't like it? Try to get the majority of the population to agree with you, then it will no longer be wrong.
> 
> Also, I don't pay the government to monitor every action I take on the internet. They might be doing it, doesn't mean I agree with it.



you do pay the government to monitor the internet its called taxes doesn't matter if you support it or not. most of the population may think pirating is wrong but those same people also still bootleg movies and songs. most of the world is also hypocritical. get over the riotous bandwagon; pirates will pirate and people like you whine about how it ruins the internet PC gaming and everything else. you know what it will accomplish nothing because they may kill torrents but something else will pop up just like when napster, kazaa, ares, warez, and limewire died and bittorrent, utorrent, and frostwire popped up. if there is a need it will come


----------



## Frick (Feb 13, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> Which exactly?
> 
> You can read the article I posted.
> 
> And Google the HL2 little fact.



Oh, oh sorry. Didn't see the link, I just thought you posted Another view on piracy. Sorry.


----------



## The Witcher (Feb 13, 2011)

.....and the war continues....I smell the CLOSE hammer in any moment, can we go back to the MAIN MAIN topic now ?


----------



## erocker (Feb 13, 2011)

TAViX said:


> The Postal dude should stop comparing apples with pistols, because is not the same thing. If I downloaded the leaked alpha preview from Internet it doesn't mean stealing, try to understand this for the love of God!! I cannot still something that cannot be stilled. Why can you not imagine it like a public demo or something!? Is clear enough that the game isn't finished yet, but at least one can decide for himself if it will be worth buy it or not. It's just like trying some clothes or stuff before buying it, isn't it?? (talking about pears to onions comparison here...)



What don't you understand that this alpha version of the game is the intellectual property of the game company. Therefore when you download it without their permission you are stealing it. That is the law of the land. You can try to justify it all you want to make yourself feel better, but you're a theif in the eyes of the law. That being said, so what! You don't have to explain yourself, just take what you want as long as it doesn't go against your own moral code or make you feel bad. The only reason I don't like piracy is because it gives the companies a reason to raise prices regardless.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 13, 2011)

please stay on topic and refrain from personal attacks. we all have different opinions on things. try and stick to facts about this developing story.


----------



## erocker (Feb 13, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> please stay on topic and refrain from personal attacks. we all have different opinions on things. try and stick to facts about this developing story.



That isn't going to happen. Face it, Piracy is a hot and touchy subject.

Person A: It's wrong and immoral
Person B: No it's not



This is why I closed the thread in the first place. That is why many threads like this before have been shut down. You can't control a mob on the internet.


----------



## Maelstrom (Feb 13, 2011)

cdawall said:


> you do pay the government to monitor the internet its called taxes doesn't matter if you support it or not. most of the population may think pirating is wrong but those same people also still bootleg movies and songs. most of the world is also hypocritical. get over the riotous bandwagon; pirates will pirate and people like you whine about how it ruins the internet PC gaming and everything else. you know what it will accomplish nothing because they may kill torrents but something else will pop up just like when napster, kazaa, ares, warez, and limewire died and bittorrent, utorrent, and frostwire popped up. if there is a need it will come



Nowhere did I whine about it ruining pc gaming, all I have said is that in our society that pirating is wrong so people shouldn't do it, and that if you think a company is "evil" don't buy their product. Please, don't infer things that I did not imply.

On topic:
Any more news on how the game was leaked, who leaked it, etc?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 13, 2011)

I do have to say, It feels more like a Crysis meets COD then the direction I was hopeing they would go, forward.

While its not an entirely bad thing, MP is much more fun then it was before now thats its more like COD. It does suck to see that  instead of doing something new and creative of their own, they just applied what worked for another game to theirs to get Crysis 2. 

So its more Console like, yes or at least at the moment. But they way you toggle and switch between powers is much better than Crysis 1. Shift automatically uses the suits run feature and drains energy like it does in HL. Something they should have done in the beginning so good to see that in 2. 

Whats missing in the Beta that I hope we see in the final is destructible environments like the first Crysis had. Right now its like the Source engine.

I want to see bricks fall and trees snap.


----------



## ivicagmc (Feb 13, 2011)

Maelstrom said:


> What? I don't believe anyone said outright that "pirates are evil". Being evil, and taking something that isn't yours are two very different things. Hitler was evil. Though ultimately, what is evil and what isn't is based upon what the majority of the population thinks is right and wrong (At least in democratic societies, though, even those aren't perfect). And guess what? Currently, the majority of the population thinks that pirating/stealing is both legally wrong and immoral, so therefore, they are both legally wrong and immoral. Don't like it? Try to get the majority of the population to agree with you, then it will no longer be wrong.



In democratic societies, like America, most people think what their governments tells them to think in media, because most of them is to lazy to think for them self. They say piracy is evil, everyone says piracy is evil.... Why??? They heard that on TV...


----------



## cdawall (Feb 13, 2011)

Maelstrom said:


> Nowhere did I whine about it ruining pc gaming, all I have said is that in our society that pirating is wrong so people shouldn't do it, and that if you think a company is "evil" don't buy their product. Please, don't inferring things that I did not imply.



and people shouldn't speed doesn't mean it wont happen doesn't mean it will ever stop. this is not me walking up and stealing a woman's purse this is me taking a stack of 1's and 0's that some got paid peanuts to put together. its not immoral its not the end of the world no one got hurt no one died. honestly i think pirating helps drive prices down windows 98 was more expensive than the computer it got installed on as people continued to pirate and burn copies for friends microsoft took notice now i can get windows 7 for $100 for the full version. how many more people would buy these games if they were $30 and not $60 the guy who couldn't buy the game cause of price can now and the guy who only bought one $60 can now buy 2 different games.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Feb 13, 2011)

ivicagmc said:


> In democratic societies, like America, most people think what their governments tells them to think in media, because most of them is to lazy to think for them self. They say piracy is evil, everyone says piracy is evil.... Why??? They heard that on TV...



Is piracy ever good? Does it have any positive outcomes for anybody other than the person who doesn't have to pay to get the product?


----------



## Frick (Feb 13, 2011)

cdawall said:


> and people shouldn't speed doesn't mean it wont happen doesn't mean it will ever stop. this is not me walking up and stealing a woman's purse this is me taking a stack of 1's and 0's that some got paid peanuts to put together. its not immoral its not the end of the world no one got hurt no one died.



It's still illegal though even if you degrade it to just 1's and 0's. You might as well tell writers they just put words together so it's ok to steal their work. Or movies, because they are just flashing lights right! And cars too, they're just a bunch of metal and plastic shit wrapped up in a layer of paint, whatever.


----------



## Maelstrom (Feb 13, 2011)

ivicagmc said:


> In democratic societies, like America, most people think what their governments tells them to think in media, because most of them is to lazy to think for them self. They say piracy is evil, everyone says piracy is evil.... Why??? They heard that on TV...



What about people who are informed and think piracy is wrong? You are obtaining a product that in a perfect market environment, you wouldn't be able to obtain without paying for it! Call it whatever you want, but I view that as stealing. And guess what? Stealing was immoral long before the U.S government was around.



cdawall said:


> and people shouldn't speed doesn't mean it wont happen doesn't mean it will ever stop. this is not me walking up and stealing a woman's purse this is me taking a stack of 1's and 0's that some got paid peanuts to put together. its not immoral its not the end of the world no one got hurt no one died. honestly i think pirating helps drive prices down windows 98 was more expensive than the computer it got installed on as people continued to pirate and burn copies for friends microsoft took notice now i can get windows 7 for $100 for the full version. how many more people would buy these games if they were $30 and not $60 the guy who couldn't buy the game cause of price can now and the guy who only bought one $60 can now buy 2 different games.



Didn't I just explain how it was immoral?
Ultimately you are right in that it will never stop, but that doesn't mean people shouldn't just give up in trying to stop it. Let's just stop this pointless argument, it will go nowhere.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 13, 2011)

WhiteLotus said:


> Is piracy ever good? Does it have any positive outcomes for anybody other than the person who doesn't have to pay to get the product?



For education and poor schools, I'd say so.


----------



## ivicagmc (Feb 13, 2011)

WhiteLotus said:


> Is piracy ever good? Does it have any positive outcomes for anybody other than the person who doesn't have to pay to get the product?



If there no piracy I wouldn't need computer, since there is no way I could afford most of the software. Hell, only office and W7 worth more than my PC. Music, movies, etc... Without piracy most of my country, Serbia, would be in IT prehistory, because W7 costs as a hole month salary... Without piracy, there would be millions of computers less, and the biggest problem is that rich companies and their board of directors would be much, much richer than is today. Instead of their Lamborghini, they would ride in their private airplanes, and the one who have airplanes wound have their personal space ship...


----------



## alexsubri (Feb 13, 2011)

MY GOSH THIS GAME IS AMAZING  I JUST FINISHED DOWNTOWN AND CENTRALSTATION BATTLES IT WAS EPIC! GRAPHICS IN DX9 ARE AMAZING, CRYTEK 3 ENGINE IS AWESOME...I AM UPLOADING SOME GAMEPLAY VIDEO SOON 

*sorry for the caps


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 13, 2011)

ivicagmc said:


> If there no piracy I wouldn't need computer, since there is no way I could afford most of the software. Hell, only office and W7 worth more than my PC. Music, movies, etc... Without piracy most of my country, Serbia, would be in IT prehistory, because W7 costs as a hole month salary... Without piracy, there would be millions of computers less, and the biggest problem is that rich companies and their board of directors would be much, much richer than is today. Instead of their Lamborghini, they would ride in their private airplanes, and the one who have airplanes wound have their personal space ship...



You could almost say Piracy makes the world go round. Its not just your country that would suffer, but many other 2nd and 3rd world countries would as well. 

Even certain places in the Unites States would suffer if piracy did not exist at all. Corps are greedy, thats the bottom line. And while its easy to say don't support their stuff, sometimes we have no choice but to use it. (Office, Win7, etc..)


----------



## char[] rager (Feb 13, 2011)

Even though it is Crytek's decision to sort of close down the openess of the maps, look at it like this. Using the included editor, people can go back to making open-jungle worlds using the CryEngine 3


----------



## alexsubri (Feb 13, 2011)

Did anybody else play different maps yet? Apparently there are more than 23 levels, unless i counted incorrectly...


----------



## Loosenut (Feb 13, 2011)

From what I've been reading so far, my gut tells me this was intentionally leaked by Crytek/EA.

Do I have proof? Do I have facts to back it up? Nope, on both counts. Just my gut.

IMHO, I just think they did it to gauge people's reaction to the game and as an opportunity to get back on their piracy soapbox


----------



## erixx (Feb 13, 2011)

I was just playing Darkest Hour and wondering why this free game is so much better then anything out there at the moment!!!! Because it is designed for a specific group, adult and thinking in this case, not to be a frekking blockbuster. Really wondering what the hell the guys of World of Tanks are thinking when they release such kindergarten maps that could fit in a The Simpsons game... 
Sorry for the rant. I have paid too many times for games that are extremely shitty. Is there a software return policy? No! Sometimes they win. But giving'em some of their own 'pills'  (greed or whatever you want to call it) is okay to me. 
BTW, I am not downloading C2, C1 was such a deception. Games with monsters are so much more boring than games with nazis or talibans. 
End of my sunday prayer, lol


----------



## alexsubri (Feb 13, 2011)

Well, I just read that Crytek is revealing a BETA for us all to play...who knows when and if it is available for those who pre-ordered only...


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 13, 2011)

If it was leaked intentionally it wasnt by Crytek. If there is a conspiracy here it was on EA's end. They way EA is has been handling PC development I'm not surprised.


----------



## erixx (Feb 13, 2011)

I'd like if EA just didn't make any game I like, they are the worst assholes in the world of games... and I feel bad when I give them my money.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Feb 13, 2011)

I think this is a pre release "demo" of the game on purpose. If Crytek/EA wanted to, they could track down/sue any person who downloaded/seeded. But I think they allowed this as an estimate to see download numbers and exactly how many people are interested in the game. There's no say of how it happened, who did it. Only speculations, which most of the time aren't correct.

From what I've seen of the gameplay on youtube it seems like a good game, graphics are nice etc.


----------



## ivicagmc (Feb 13, 2011)

Maelstrom said:


> What about people who are informed and think piracy is wrong? You are obtaining a product that in a perfect market environment, you wouldn't be able to obtain without paying for it! Call it whatever you want, but I view that as stealing. And guess what? Stealing was immoral long before the U.S government was around.



Come here in Serbia and try to earn some money and buy all that legal software.... Without piracy almost no one here, and other countries with low standard wouldn't have computers. Me first. And you cant compare stealing money from the bank and stealing software. I buy music, copy it and give it to someone else and I'm guilty as charged???? How far could this philosophy go???


----------



## douglatins (Feb 13, 2011)

This could have happened with any media, song album, PS3 games, Xbox games, PC games, PC software, and this is the company's fault.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 13, 2011)

Why i dont buy into this "pirates are evil downloaders the world is gonna end shit" is cause im sure virii costs the world more in lost productivity than piracy but no one has ever even proposed once to attack and end all malware and its networks.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Feb 13, 2011)

Have you noticed all the youtube videos about this leak and gameplay? Nothing has been done about them, I'm beginning to think this was on purpose.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 13, 2011)

1nf3rn0x said:


> Have you noticed all the youtube videos about this leak and gameplay? Nothing has been done about them, I'm beginning to think this was on purpose.



it's not possible to stop any leak on the internet. many have tried and failed


----------



## alexsubri (Feb 13, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> it's not possible to stop any leak on the internet. many have tried and failed



exactly. you can't stop the inevitable


----------



## alexsubri (Feb 13, 2011)

erixx said:


> @infernox (why write your name with numbers is a mystery to me, lol) : videos on youtube*?! cool! so can I can watch this shit without the hassle to d/l it! THANKS!
> 
> @ w1zard: 1 number is ok, lol
> 
> I am wondering what Mailman is doing: watching youtube or playing it



If you watch my video I show you what's in the files and then some screen shots


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 13, 2011)

erocker said:


> That being said, so what! You don't have to explain yourself, just take what you want as long as it doesn't go against your own moral code or make you feel bad. The only reason I don't like piracy is because it gives the companies a reason to raise prices regardless.



People get defensive because they know its illegal. They make up all kinds of petty excuses as to why they are justified to be stealing it but in the end they know they are breaking the law. "Owwww I'm to poor, so I need to steal it......even thou its a game and will make no difference in feeding my family". Or....."The developers make to much money anyway. I'm gonna teach them!" as if they are Robbin Hood. Its gotten to the point that its down right funny to hear all the made up bullshit excuses. When you hit them with fact they go all "Why are you so much better? Haven't you stolen before?! WHAAAAA!" 

Keep em coming guys. You look more and more ridiculous. Plus if Crytek/EA come snooping around here you have dug yourself a pretty big hole when they take you to court. Be sure to post screenshots too!


----------



## erixx (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks!

And yeah. Please remember: (at least today) laws are made to structure realities, not to invent realities or behaviors. The internet is still too new for any law system.


----------



## douglatins (Feb 13, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> it's not possible to stop any leak on the internet. many have tried and failed



GTX580 reviews 

Damn it, im late to the discussion, 14 pages is a lot to catch up, so i guess ill have to wait 55 minutes


----------



## douglatins (Feb 13, 2011)

Damn it does this have to happen every time? W1zz make a "Complaining/Supporting piracy" Sticky and close every thread LOL

Can we please stick with Crysis 2? Or not... hell with it

Read this and move on http://www.destructoid.com/and-you-wonder-why-developers-hate-pc-gamers--193957.phtml


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 13, 2011)

Guys, people have been infracted.

Move on, stay on topic or thread will be closed.

Thanks.


----------



## douglatins (Feb 13, 2011)

Damn it edited since i don't care


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 13, 2011)

This thread is going nowhere fast from either side. If we can't get back to just discussing the topic in some reasonable context without finger pointing and attacking each other, infractions will be given and the thread will be closed.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 13, 2011)

To those who have played the leak copy. in the readme files is their anything that says what the specifications are?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 13, 2011)

Who here thinks it feels a bit like COD?

Anyone agree with me on this?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 13, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> I wouldn't know... i might have to go and 'see'...
> 
> Waits for infraction / MM abuse..



Feels as in what it might feel like if you were playing it while you are watching the youtube video.

Don't take things out of context now.


----------



## Loosenut (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm also very curious to know what the recommended specs for this game is


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 13, 2011)

What kind of frames are people getting?


----------



## erocker (Feb 13, 2011)

*I initially closed this thread for this very reason. If I have to clean up any more posts in this thread, you will be getting infractions/vacations. I will not say it again. ANY off topic posts and you will have points.*


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 13, 2011)

Loosenut said:


> I'm also very curious to know what the recommended specs for this game is



According to game-debate.com:






Techspot.com lists the _minimum_ requirements as:
    * Internet connection required for activation
    * OS: XP/Vista/Windows 7
    * CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo 2Ghz, AMD Athlon 64 x2 2Ghz or better
    * 2 GB RAM
    * HDD: 9 GB
    * DVD ROM: 8x
    * GPU: NVIDIA 8800 GT 512MB RAM, ATI 3850HD 512Mb RAM or better
    * Keyboard, mouse, or Microsoft Xbox 360 controller for Windows


----------



## erixx (Feb 13, 2011)

Watching the latest HD youtube video, there is a sort of dirty Canal in the city (HL anyone?) and you kill standing still enemies waiting, standing still, for you to sneak behind them... Seems like usual, great engine, great maps, zero realism or elaborated script....


----------



## Loosenut (Feb 13, 2011)

Weird, doesn't seem as system crippling as the first one. That's sad. :shadedshu

Just looks like another dumbed down console port IMO. Hope I'm wrong though.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 13, 2011)

erixx said:


> Watching the latest HD youtube video, there is a sort of dirty Canal in the city (HL anyone?) and you kill standing still enemies waiting, standing still, for you to sneak behind them... Seems like usual, great engine, great maps, zero realism or elaborated script....



i liked crysis and warhead and play them to this day. atleast its less overrated then halo. Ill also admit im mostly in it to find a reason to upgrade.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Feb 13, 2011)

Loosenut said:


> Weird, doesn't seem as system crippling as the first one. That's sad. :shadedshu
> 
> Just looks like another dumbed down console port IMO. Hope I'm wrong though.



so far your not wrong... linear console port... Graphics can only carry a game so far.


----------



## Loosenut (Feb 13, 2011)

I was going to invest in a 6950 to keep up to date with the most currently released games but now...


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm very disappointed in anyone whom downloaded this.

All the same, I will now be buying a copy @ launch to support Crytek!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 13, 2011)

> 2011-02-13 14:43:17 - Crysis2
> Frames: 2577 - Time: 60000ms - Avg: 42.950 - Min: 35 - Max: 58
> 
> 2011-02-13 14:44:44 - Crysis2
> ...



...


----------



## cdawall (Feb 13, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> What kind of frames are people getting?



advanced i get 40+ depending on the mission, hardcore 25 and down depending on mission @1400x1050 HTPC specs


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 13, 2011)

some of you have made me look like a complete ass for opening up this thread. why are children allowed to use the internet?

i refuse to play the leaked game because i dont like running alpha software on my machine. also, so much BS surrounding what is going on i feel like i would somehow be giving in to all of the manufactured commotion.


----------



## douglatins (Feb 13, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> some of you have made me look like a complete ass for opening up this thread. why are children allowed to use the internet?
> 
> i refuse to play the leaked game because i dont like running alpha software on my machine. also, so much BS surrounding what is going on i feel like i would somehow be giving in to all of the manufactured commotion.



Well most PC games are sold and still are alpha builds

Does anyone have any tips to running this?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 13, 2011)

douglatins said:


> Well most PC games are sold and still are alpha builds



no they aren't. who told you that? just because they release patches and big fixes on some games doesn't mean "most PC games" are still in alpha. and considering the technical term for alpha is far from anything that actually gets released as retail i have to say you are quite wrong.


----------



## erixx (Feb 13, 2011)

What most of you moderaters forget, and I say it with LOVE for your great job, is the fun we have! Don't worry so much, and enjoy the tavern like discussion... If I am allowed to say that!


----------



## douglatins (Feb 13, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> no they aren't. who told you that? just because they release patches and big fixes on some games doesn't mean "most PC games" are still in alpha. and considering the technical term for alpha is far from anything that actually gets released as retail i have to say you are quite wrong.



I mean more than should. And i'm not using the term technically, just unpolished, unfinished


----------



## Loosenut (Feb 13, 2011)

douglatins said:


> I mean more than should. And i'm not using the term technically, just unpolished, unfinished



Public outcry, investors... A lot of reasons why games may come out not as finished as the devs would like


----------



## HalfAHertz (Feb 13, 2011)

Maybe this is not about the game being another console port or it being too expensive or too whatever.

Maybe company A should try to look at things from a different angle. If product B is being pirated by consumers C instead of being obtained by legal means, it may be due to the fact that C is tired and is desperately trying to send A the same old message - B is ballz bad and we, the C, are tired of your monkey business...

My only message to both EA and Crytec is this: Listen to the consumer, listen to your bread and butter.


----------



## douglatins (Feb 13, 2011)

I can't alt tab damn it. (some random program)

Also is there a way to run DX11?


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 13, 2011)

Loosenut said:


> Public outcry, investors... A lot of reasons why games may come out not as finished as the devs would like



this iv noticed from the intro to DX9 gamers have gotten extremly impatent and i think its unfair to critisize the companys for our short fallings because at the end of the day they only pushed it to please us. They did the best they could given our rediculous expecdency and yet we feel the need to attack them for what "we think" is an unfinished product because of our rediculous expected time frames.

With every new directX version our demands get more and more rediculous because we dont have the patience to wait for the new level of pretty.


----------



## Loosenut (Feb 13, 2011)

^^^ What I meant to say, I'm just not as eloquent as you are Solaris


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 13, 2011)

douglatins said:


> Well most PC games are sold and still are alpha builds
> 
> Does anyone have any tips to running this?



Yes DONT!



Easy Rhino said:


> no they aren't. who told you that? just because they release patches and big fixes on some games doesn't mean "most PC games" are still in alpha. and considering the technical term for alpha is far from anything that actually gets released as retail i have to say you are quite wrong.



Personally I would have to say he at least has a small point, in that the quality of released games has been in a steady decline over the years, example take MW2 versus Black Ops, MW2 worked fine as far as stability wise from day 1, where as Black Ops was given the name Crash Ops for a reason. All the same I don't think anyone can make the argument of "alpha" releases.



Solaris17 said:


> this iv noticed from the intro to DX9 gamers have gotten extremly impatent and i think its unfair to critisize the companys for our short fallings because at the end of the day they only pushed it to please us. They did the best they could given our rediculous expecdency and yet we feel the need to attack them for what "we think" is an unfinished product because of our rediculous expected time frames.
> 
> With every new directX version our demands get more and more rediculous because we dont have the patience to wait for the new level of pretty.



I disagree, I want the game now yes, but I don't want a broken piece of crap (which seems to be the majority of games we get), I would rather wait and have a much better play experience. It's all about money and the publishers that games are launched unfinished, I can't count how many times in the last 3 years I have bought a game played it and then said well it was an okay game but it needed another 3-6 months of development! So devs really can't cry when they are held responsible for the lack of quality in their products!


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 13, 2011)

I dunno why people want to play an unfinished game anyway. Pirate/legit or not.


----------



## erixx (Feb 13, 2011)

Because many people (mainstream people) don know what to play! There very few games worth playing! Some even "play" doing benchmarks or be it what it be crunching...
Some use PC to watch TV or youtube because there is no game at all that "raptures" you during months...


----------



## douglatins (Feb 13, 2011)

Uhm, i believe this release has weird gunshot sounds, vsync is not right, and no voice.

Also from what i heard in the highest settings this game runs at 40-60 FPS with a 580 and get to 99% usage and seems to be stressfull


----------



## ShogoXT (Feb 13, 2011)

I wouldnt touch anything like this if it hurts the PC gaming community. I have alot of respect for the franchise that still are PC exlusive (used to be STALKER, but I dont think they will move far away). 

I dont really see what the big deal is though. I never thought the Crysis games were any good except for use as a benchmark. I always figured they were trying to sell out their engine to people like Unreal engine does.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 13, 2011)

erixx said:


> Because many people (mainstream people) don know what to play! There very few games worth playing! Some even "play" doing benchmarks or be it what it be crunching...
> Some use PC to watch TV or youtube because there is no game at all that "raptures" you during months...



I'm so glad that your so intelligent you can pass judgment on all those whom enjoy games other than those that you deem "worth playing", is it lonely up there on your pedestal? You seem to be hell bent on legitimizing the theft of games, you are destroying the community for others. 


Please lock this thread again, nothing but trolls in here.


----------



## AltecV1 (Feb 13, 2011)

the alien AI seems quite intelligent.


----------



## douglatins (Feb 13, 2011)

The soldier AI is DUMB. but i wouldnt know that for a fact.
The graphics settings are an insult to PC, 3-4 settings uncustomizable, uncool


----------



## AltecV1 (Feb 13, 2011)

douglatins said:


> The soldier AI is DUMB.



just like in real life


----------



## douglatins (Feb 13, 2011)

Are you people getting sound issues? gunshot sound is weird.


----------



## Loosenut (Feb 14, 2011)

douglatins said:


> The soldier AI is DUMB.





AltecV1 said:


> just like in real life



I'm glad you think you're funny


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 14, 2011)

douglatins said:


> Are you people getting sound issues? gunshot sound is weird.



Yes some guns.




douglatins said:


> The soldier AI is DUMB. but i wouldnt know that for a fact.
> The graphics settings are an insult to PC, 3-4 settings uncustomizable, uncool




yeah ai is dumb and we know they still have some work considering we should have DX11 but can't use it.


----------



## AltecV1 (Feb 14, 2011)

douglatins said:


> Are you people getting sound issues? gunshot sound is weird.



some levels there is a problem on some there isnt


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 14, 2011)

This game is like COD 2050

It seems like Cryengine 3 was designed to maximize the game... for consoles. :shadedshu


Its fun though, don't get me wrong


----------



## erixx (Feb 14, 2011)

LOL, I just played some MP Darkest Hour and had so much satisfaction, you just cant believe. Is it remotely possible that we are just fascinated by latest-greatest bullshit?


----------



## wolf (Feb 14, 2011)

I went to a mates place today and watched him gun through about 15 minutes. he has a Q6600 @ 3ghz and a GTX460 1gb overclocked.

this was no issue whatsoever for gaming at his screen res of 1920x1200 on Hardcore settings. I didnt see the FPS all that much but he did remark it was never below 30, usually 36-50 odd - which appeared buttery smooth.

personally I think the game looks quite good and has a lot of promise for the DX11 final release, given what we see now is DX9. not to mention bug fixes, and driver updates to further boost FPS.

this has made me very excited to wait and buy the game on launch day, the taste we have all been given, wether your downloaded it, saw it on a friends pc, or some gameplay on youtube, has promise IMO. but this is purely from a graphical/combat perspective, cant speak for the storyline.


----------



## erixx (Feb 14, 2011)

Great. NOw what would really be fabulous is someone testing the EDITOR while we test... :O)

WHy: well, Farcry MP and custom maps were great in my opinion, Crysis MP is horrible,...


----------



## scaminatrix (Feb 14, 2011)

I haven't played the game, but I've been looking at some people's comments on it, and what the hell is a "Remote Compiler"?
Apparently, there's a setting in a .cfg file that enables the remote compiler, then shows an i.p. address. I'm interested as to what that is? Like the OnLive thing? Graphics processed elsewhere then sent to you through the webs?


----------



## alexsubri (Feb 14, 2011)

Central Station Battle here There is a DEMO for the level as well.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 14, 2011)

douglatins said:


> I mean more than should. And i'm not using the term technically, just unpolished, unfinished



that definitely seems to be true. but i dont think it is necessarily a bad thing since having the ability to easily patch a game and quickly download it is a luxury. some companies abuse it more than others do for sure.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Feb 14, 2011)

Was looking jus to add in my own weapon sounds for the guns that seem to have fillers on them.. but all the files r .fdp, .fsb, .fev when you look through the .pak files... and i have no clue what file types those are


----------



## Goodman (Feb 14, 2011)

A word of advice for all people that are d/l Crysis2 or any other illegal things on the internet i would think twice about getting caught , ever heard of ACTA?

 Acta

As soon as they are ready & making laws against the internet piracy they'll have all the power needed to arrest/fine people or take out the rights for you to have the internet at home...
It is coming fast like it or not...

Anyhow like i said before i'll wait till the game comes out under $25 then i'll buy it even if i have to wait 6 months or more for it
I still got a few unfinished games to will last me for a little while longer since i hardly play games anymore ~5-10 hours/month


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 14, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> 2011-02-13 14:43:17 - Crysis2
> Frames: 2577 - Time: 60000ms - Avg: 42.950 - Min: 35 - Max: 58
> 
> 2011-02-13 14:44:44 - Crysis2
> ...



Anyone got anymore? I wanna know how well, lets say, a 5870 might run it.

And is Hardcore like the best setting?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 14, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Anyone got anymore? I wanna know how well, lets say, a 5870 might run it.
> 
> And is Hardcore like the best setting?



hardcore is the best setting, i can tell you that a 5870 will run it fine.

this is no crysis 1 - the requirements are much lower due to the smaller, linear maps.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 14, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Anyone got anymore? I wanna know how well, lets say, a 5870 might run it.
> 
> And is Hardcore like the best setting?



Hardcore = High 
Advanced = Med
Gamer=low

From what I read a single 5970 should almost run the same. Crossfire is pegging gpu usage but not apparently increasing performance (possibly the reason for the INTENSE flickering). I'll "find" some single GPU numbers in a second.


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 14, 2011)

And how big is it? Say would it be a mess on an SSD with Windows 7 etc installed? or is it a jobby for the 2TB... lol.

Wondering how compressed it is.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 14, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> And how big is it? Say would it be a mess on an SSD with Windows 7 etc installed? or is it a jobby for the 2TB... lol.
> 
> Wondering how compressed it is.



the beta is 9GB, which is a good indication of the size of a full install of retail. thats for a multi language version.

load times are extremely quick in the beta (probably thanks to the smaller maps, yet again) so an SSD will not be justified.


----------



## Loosenut (Feb 14, 2011)

Mussels said:


> ~snip~
> this is no crysis 1 - the requirements are much lower due to the smaller, linear maps.





Mussels said:


> the beta is 9GB, which is a good indication of the size of a full install of retail. thats for a multi language version.
> 
> load times are extremely quick in the beta (probably thanks to the smaller maps, yet again) so an SSD will not be justified.



How can they justify 9GB for total install with smaller, linear maps? What, 5GB for languages?


----------



## wolf (Feb 14, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Anyone got anymore? I wanna know how well, lets say, a 5870 might run it.
> 
> And is Hardcore like the best setting?



A GTX460 OC has no issues maxing 1080P, a 5870 will be better yet. not to mention these are numbers from a beta, with drivers that most likely have a lot of room for improvement for the time of release and after that.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 14, 2011)

Loosenut said:


> How can they justify 9GB for total install with smaller, linear maps? What, 5GB for languages?



well it is a beta with all sorts of extra crap


----------



## entropy13 (Feb 14, 2011)

_Despite the beta being widely available, TorrentFreak stats show (completed) downloads of just 10,000 on public BitTorrent trackers. And that’s not because this title isn’t popular with gamers. Indeed, given the current mood, it’s not unthinkable that these low download numbers may well be a result of it being quite the opposite.

While some people are clearly happy to get an advance copy, it’s eye opening to see people on torrent sites encouraging others NOT to download it. Sure, there is the usual crowd throwing a middle finger up to the publishers while delighting in their juicy booty, but so many others are pleading with people to support Crytek by putting their hands in their pockets next month instead.

That said, there are others who aren’t heeding the advice but are treating this download as a demo to be deleted in due course, having grown tired of waiting for an official one to be released. Perhaps there’s a lesson to be learned there.

High profile game leaks don’t have to result in the doomsday scenario feared by their creators – unless they’re terrible games of course. Rewind back to October 2003 and a beta of Half-Life 2 was also leaking onto the Internet, a full 6 months before its release date, putting this 49 day advance copy of Crysis 2 in the shade. HL2 went on to do staggeringly well, selling 12 million copies to date._


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 14, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> _Despite the beta being widely available, TorrentFreak stats show (completed) downloads of just 10,000 on public BitTorrent trackers. And that’s not because this title isn’t popular with gamers. Indeed, given the current mood, it’s not unthinkable that these low download numbers may well be a result of it being quite the opposite.
> 
> While some people are clearly happy to get an advance copy, it’s eye opening to see people on torrent sites encouraging others NOT to download it. Sure, there is the usual crowd throwing a middle finger up to the publishers while delighting in their juicy booty, but so many others are pleading with people to support Crytek by putting their hands in their pockets next month instead.
> 
> ...



that something you wrote or is there a source?


----------



## entropy13 (Feb 14, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> that something you wrote or is there a source?



http://torrentfreak.com/crysis-2-leak-fails-to-result-in-massive-download-fest-110213/


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 14, 2011)

if crysis 2 bombs then ea and crytek will obviously blame piracy. they can show that they lost 10,000 * $60 = $600,000 in potential revenue.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 14, 2011)

so what is the ruling on posting pics of the leaked game in the forums. i have spoke to another mod about this but he has not gotten back to me on it.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 14, 2011)

netieb said:


> Just in time only to prove that it makes no sense to develop games for the pc anymore.



Games will never stop being developed for the PC because 1) too many people will bitch about it and 2) PC sales will plummet and that will really hurt nVIDIA/ATI. However, heavy conditions may start applying in order to help circumvent piracy. IMO, if games were a bit cheaper to buy, piracy would be much lower. Its ridiculous how PC games have gone up $10 in the last couple years. Who wants to pay $60 for a video game? Espeically if its going to bring in MILLIONS of dollars anway. Granted people need to make money to put food on the table but it could be justified to pay $39.99 for a game and $29.99 for an expansion (depending on how much youre bringing into the expansion). $59.99 is just overkill if you want my honest opinion.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> if crysis 2 bombs then ea and crytek will obviously blame piracy. they can show that they lost 10,000 * $60 = $600,000 in potential revenue.



They can't show that, they can only show that 10,000 people downloaded it, and _if_ each one of those was to buy the game it would have been $600,000.  The developers/producers of pirated content love to try and make the leap that every pirated copy equals a lost sale, but that simply is not true.  The large majority of people would simply never buy the what they pirate.

I downloaded the leaked copy, I haven't played it yet though.  I would have likely never bought the game, not after hearing that Crytek/EA tailored the game to consoles, killing the open level design in favor of linear levels for the consoles.  I certainly never would have bought it for $60, never ever, not in a million years.

If Crysis 2 bombs, EA will blame it on piracy.  However, the real reason will more than likely be because PC gamers simply didn't want another BS console port.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Feb 14, 2011)

If crysis 2 bombs, itll be because it sucks.. which it does..


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 14, 2011)

Single GPU (5970) Hardcore 1920x1080

2011-02-13 20:01:26 - Crysis2
Frames: 2682 - Time: 60000ms - Avg: 44.700 - Min: 37 - Max: 52

2011-02-13 20:09:24 - Crysis2
Frames: 2517 - Time: 60000ms - Avg: 41.950 - Min: 32 - Max: 58

2011-02-13 20:13:37 - Crysis2
Frames: 2348 - Time: 60000ms - Avg: 39.133 - Min: 15 - Max: 64

2011-02-13 20:24:08 - Crysis2
Frames: 2412 - Time: 60000ms - Avg: 40.200 - Min: 34 - Max: 49

2011-02-13 20:26:27 - Crysis2
Frames: 2697 - Time: 60000ms - Avg: 44.950 - Min: 39 - Max: 49


----------



## Frizz (Feb 14, 2011)

So is it 60.00 USD retail? Is there a price tag on a digital copy yet? Since my country's dollar rocketed, 60 bucks is nothing compared to 99-120 AUD which is still going for some games. So digital distribution is helping us out big time to the point you can't really complain about a game's price. 

I've deleted the folder now, got to the subway noticed some models are missing some actions and it is as much as I can take, inanimate objects made this incomplete for me but so far I enjoyed the first level, not too fussed with it being linear as with sand box FPS games I'd expect some RPG elements and Crysis was really never that type of game in the first place. No point running around a map with no dungeons to explore and loot to obtain.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 14, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> They can't show that, they can only show that 10,000 people downloaded it, and _if_ each one of those was to buy the game it would have been $600,000.  The developers/producers of pirated content love to try and make the leap that every pirated copy equals a lost sale, but that simply is not true.  The large majority of people would simply never buy the what they pirate.
> 
> I downloaded the leaked copy, I haven't played it yet though.  I would have likely never bought the game, not after hearing that Crytek/EA tailored the game to consoles, killing the open level design in favor of linear levels for the consoles.  I certainly never would have bought it for $60, never ever, not in a million years.
> 
> If Crysis 2 bombs, EA will blame it on piracy.  However, the real reason will more than likely be because PC gamers simply didn't want another BS console port.



That is another major reason PC gamers pirate video games. Its because of shitty ports from consoles to PC's. Yet, the developers will continue to go back and blame piracy as their reasoning for doing a crappy port which is utter bullshit. If game companies want piracy to start slowing down, then they need to crack down on their games and make sure its not shitty and its what people want. 

I love first person shooters and i thought the original Crysis was an alright game but not good enough to justify $50 or $60. However, just about every FPS is the same boring crap title after title and they're generally the same length in playability. Thats what PISSES me off the most. I cant stand to play them and most of them have 0 re-playability for me. (i cant speak for others on this) This is what turned me into MMORPGS like World of Warcraft. Yeah you have to pay $15 a month to play the game online, but at least it keeps all the hackers out, the game constantly up to date, constant bug fixes, etc. 

IM TIRED OF CONSOLE PORTS AND SHITTY PLAYING GAMES. TAILOR PC GAMES FOR FUCKING PC'S. STOP BEING LAZY.



randomflip said:


> So is it 60.00 USD retail? Is there a price tag on a digital copy yet? Since my country's dollar rocketed, 60 bucks is nothing compared to 99-120 AUD which is still going for some games. So digital distribution is helping us out big time to the point you can't really complain about a game's price.
> 
> I've deleted the folder now, got to the subway noticed some models are missing some actions and it is as much as I can take, inanimate objects made this incomplete for me but so far I enjoyed the first level, not too fussed with it being linear as with sand box FPS games I'd expect some RPG elements and Crysis was really never that type of game in the first place.



Ive yet to notice a digital copy not be the same price as a retail copy. Seems the only difference between the two are convenience.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Feb 14, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> if crysis 2 bombs then ea and crytek will obviously blame piracy.


I already posted my conspiracy theory. 

All the videos I've seen show that Crysis 2 is quite a bit more linear than the first 1 (or 2?).  I am disappoint. 

I'm of the opinion that the fear and speculation can be more damaging to the industry then piracy itself.


Easy Rhino said:


> they can show that they lost 10,000 * $60 = $600,000 in potential revenue.


Don't we still have quite a few days left to release?  If they keep up this pace it'd be:
10,000 * 40 days * $60 = $2.4 million 
Not that I actually believe that sorta ruckus math though.


----------



## Frizz (Feb 14, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Ive yet to notice a digital copy not be the same price as a retail copy. Seems the only difference between the two are convenience.



It's a bit different here in Australia, as I said games here go for around 70 up to 120 AUD retail most of the time when on steam you could get some for almost half the price. example is left 4 dead 2, going for 37-50 bucks in our local shops when you can buy it on steam for 5-10 dollars


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 14, 2011)

streetfighter 2 said:


> I propose thusly, that whomever leaked the almost inoperable beta, Crysis 2, did so to manufacture a scapegoat.



I bet Crytek leaked the game on purpose so that way they can have a reason to finally say "fuck you" to PC gamers and exit the PC market and focus strictly on console titles from here on out.


----------



## Loosenut (Feb 14, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I bet Crytek leaked the game on purpose so that way they can have a reason to finally say "fuck you" to PC gamers and exit the PC market and focus strictly on console titles from here on out.



Crytek? Doubt it. 

EA? Possibly


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 14, 2011)

Loosenut said:


> Crytek? Doubt it.
> 
> EA? Possibly



EA is another company that ive seen shitty games out of. I just hope Battlefield 3 doesnt follow suit with all the bugs that BF2 and 2142 had.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 14, 2011)

Loosenut said:


> How can they justify 9GB for total install with smaller, linear maps? What, 5GB for languages?



i believe about 2GB was the languages, as i've seen stripped/smaller downloads available just in english.

they may well compress it more than its current state, once its finished.


----------



## Loosenut (Feb 14, 2011)

Thank you Mussels but I still don't get it. Even at only 7GB, that's huge for a game with small linear maps that is easier to run that the original Crysis 1.

To me, Crytek didn't raise the bar with this one, they just dropped it. My opinion.


----------



## jellyrole (Feb 14, 2011)

Loosenut said:


> Thank you Mussels but I still don't get it. Even at only 7GB, that's huge for a game with small linear maps that is easier to run that the original Crysis 1.
> 
> To me, Crytek didn't raise the bar with this one, they just dropped it. My opinion.



Please don't form an opinion on something you haven't tried yet..

The 360 demo was really fun to play and I can't wait to try it out on PC!


----------



## Mussels (Feb 14, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Ive yet to notice a digital copy not be the same price as a retail copy. Seems the only difference between the two are convenience.



even when our dollar was stronger than the US, our retail copies were in the $90-$120 Au range. upto $150+ for some collectors editions of various games.


----------



## Loosenut (Feb 14, 2011)

jellyrole said:


> Please don't form an opinion on something you haven't tried yet..
> 
> The 360 demo was really fun to play and I can't wait to try it out on PC!



Fair enough, I'll let you know at the end of march.


----------



## alexsubri (Feb 14, 2011)

Mussels said:


> the beta is 9GB, which is a good indication of the size of a full install of retail. thats for a multi language version.
> 
> load times are extremely quick in the beta (probably thanks to the smaller maps, yet again) so an SSD will not be justified.



I'm running on Raid 0 1TB Barracuda HDD so I know it's fast because the maps are smaller not just because the beta


----------



## alexsubri (Feb 14, 2011)

Goodman said:


> A word of advice for all people that are d/l Crysis2 or any other illegal things on the internet i would think twice about getting caught , ever heard of ACTA?
> 
> Acta
> 
> ...



Both the Bush administration and the Obama administration had rejected requests to make the text of ACTA public, with the White House saying that disclosure would cause "damage to the national security."In 2009, Knowledge Ecology International filed a FOIA (Freedom of Information Act) request in the United States, but their entire request was denied. The Office of the United States Trade Representative's Freedom of Information office stated the request was withheld for being material "properly classified in the interest of national security."US Senators Bernie Sanders (I-VT) and Sherrod Brown (D-OH) penned a letter on 23 November 2009, asking the United States Trade Representative to make the text of the ACTA public.

I don't think the leak of Crysis 2 is a threat to our National Security.  Besides, this bill is still floating in Washington's loop holes, just like every other politions in Washington...Ron Paul 2012!


----------



## Over_Lord (Feb 14, 2011)

true, if crysis 2 bombs, if would be because of the boring gameplay and improper implementation of a potential nanosuit

same case as crysis. the graphics was okay man, but look beyond it please.


----------



## jellyrole (Feb 14, 2011)

Your personal opinion is that the game play was boring..I found it extremely fun and the graphics just added to the experience.


----------



## alexsubri (Feb 14, 2011)

jellyrole said:


> Your personal opinion is that the game play was boring..I found it extremely fun and the graphics just added to the experience.



I can't agree more. This game meets all my expectations. I mean the graphics alone on Directx9 is f'in amazing. I can only imagine what DX 11 and DX10 will offer


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Feb 14, 2011)

I haven't downloaded this, and hopefully i can restrain myself. 

Looking at youtube videos, the visuals look nice and sharp. It seems to run good aswell! Even a 8800gt shouldn't have a problem maxing it at something like 1440x900/1680x1050. 

And BTW, where is our MP DEMO like on the Xbox 360? The beta "could" be the leaked game. Nothing has said how it was released and or how it got leaked.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 14, 2011)

jellyrole said:


> Your personal opinion is that the game play was boring..I found it extremely fun and the graphics just added to the experience.



it was fun because it had new stuff - the suit powers, and some interactive physics for throwing things around.



Crysis 2 hasnt improved those features... its reduced them. It might be great fun for people who never played the original, or for people moving from CoD/MoH to it... but to the fans of the original its a step back, not a step forward.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Feb 14, 2011)

Mussels said:


> it was fun because it had new stuff - the suit powers, and some interactive physics for throwing things around.



I spent countless hours downloading user made maps and playing around in the sandbox, very fun indeed!


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 14, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I bet Crytek leaked the game on purpose so that way they can have a reason to finally say "fuck you" to PC gamers and exit the PC market and focus strictly on console titles from here on out.



you watch too many movies. if Crytek wanted to leave nothing is stopping them. Epic Games got up and left.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 14, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> you watch too many movies. if Crytek wanted to leave nothing is stopping them. Epic Games got up and left.



How can you extrapolate from my comment that I watch too many movies? And granted yeah nothing is technically stopping them, except that maybe they want to exit the PC market in the douchiest way possible for PC gamers.


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 14, 2011)

because all these conspiracies make me laugh. loosen up.


----------



## Mr McC (Feb 14, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> because all these conspiracies make me laugh. loosen up.



A title set to make millions of dollars gets leaked ahead of release and you find conspiracy theories laughable? I don't know, but if it was me, I would have locked the door when I left the office...


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 14, 2011)

goodbye cruel world! <climbs up on her desk, ties a noose to the ceiling fan only to break it>


----------



## Mussels (Feb 14, 2011)

Mr McC said:


> A title set to make millions of dollars gets leaked ahead of release and you find conspiracy theories laughable? I don't know, but if it was me, I would have locked the door when I left the office...



as has been said dozens of times... this happens with heaps of major game releases. never hurt their sales at all.

In fact, it makes next to no difference... all that matters is if the game sucks or not


----------



## Frizz (Feb 14, 2011)

Mr McC said:


> A title set to make millions of dollars gets leaked ahead of release and you find conspiracy theories laughable? I don't know, but if it was me, I would have locked the door when I left the office...



Why not? It was only leaked for the PC version after all, IMO the same number of people will pirate the game whether it's ahead of time or on it's official release and the same number of people will buy the legit game on the PC so I wouldn't really imagine that it's that big of a deal for Crytek at all.

EDIT: What mussels said.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Feb 14, 2011)

Leaked eh? myeah whatever. Ima still gonna buy this


----------



## Mr McC (Feb 14, 2011)

Mussels said:


> as has been said dozens of times... this happens with heaps of major game releases. never hurt their sales at all.
> 
> In fact, it makes next to no difference... all that matters is if the game sucks or not



Couldn't agree more.



randomflip said:


> Why not? It was only leaked for the PC version after all, IMO the same number of people will pirate the game whether it's ahead of time or on it's official release and the same number of people will buy the legit game on the PC so I wouldn't really imagine that it's that big of a deal for Crytek at all.
> 
> EDIT: What mussels said.



No, I don't imagine it being that big a deal either, in fact, I am arguing that they deliberately and actively released this beta. However, that will not prevent them from stating the case for increasingly stringent DRM or bemoaning the rampant piracy in the pc game industry, but we can keep things in perspective so long as we bear in mind that, even where we accept that the leak represents the failure of the appropriate security measures, the paying customer should not in any way be expected to front the bill, either via more money or unwarranted inconvenience. Nor should the leaked beta ever be employed to justify the release of a second-rate title.


----------



## lashton (Feb 14, 2011)

KainXS said:


> tell that to all the lawyers sitting and waiting for dumb dumbs to come download the torrents



No one uses torrent anymore or do they and from what i hear its an early beta heck its clear its a beta some stuff aint even finished i hear


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 14, 2011)

lashton said:


> No one uses torrent anymore or do they and from what i hear its an early beta heck its clear its a beta some stuff aint even finished i hear



What makes you think no one uses torrents?


----------



## lashton (Feb 14, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> What makes you think no one uses torrents?



Im sure people do but the real downloader are people using file sharing sites like RS and HF and so on ...


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 14, 2011)

torrents are still a popular p2p file sharing service. I prefer direct download file sharing services like rapidshare or usenet but you have to pay a monthly fee for them.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 14, 2011)

discussing your preferred source of download material is way off the topic here. no more.


----------



## laszlo (Feb 14, 2011)

lashton said:


> Im sure people do but the real downloader are people using file sharing sites like RS and HF and so on ...



depend on what are u downloading

if you download illegal stuff from RS they can prove you downloaded it

if you download same stuff from torrent nobody knows exactly what contains the packets received from thousand of pc

so which is better...

i prefer torrent as i feel more safe;i admit i downloaded the game and get stucked many times as is not finished (i even saw a message that is for internal use only...) is not optimized at all so i think is not a beta or alpha; it must be from a developer pc but i hardly believe that they are so far from finish it if they want to launch in March.

the almost finished version must be already in test to have a final product without bugs&shit like this leaked 0


----------



## Mussels (Feb 14, 2011)

laszlo said:


> depend on what are u downloading
> 
> if you download illegal stuff from RS they can prove you downloaded it
> 
> ...



both alphas and betas come from developers PC's ya know.


This is clearly alpha, but whoever uploaded it first called it a beta for whatever reason.

the way i see it:

Alpha = runs, but clearly not ready for use.
Beta = runs fairly well, minor kinks that need to be identified
retail = works most of the time for most people, probably needs patching
3 years later = still not patched, go play the sequel instead!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 14, 2011)

Mussels said:


> as has been said dozens of times... this happens with heaps of major game releases. never hurt their sales at all.
> 
> In fact, it makes next to no difference... all that matters is if the game sucks or not



You keep telling yourself that.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 14, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You keep telling yourself that.



history says thats the way it is.


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 14, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You keep telling yourself that.



And you keep denying it without looking into it yourself.



Every person I know that pirates either pirates as they are not GOING to buy the game.

I.E it's not a lost sale.

Or they Pirate to see what the game is like and if they like it they buy it.

I.E +1 sale!



I've never known someone who regulary buys games to suddenly go " wait, lets pirate this and never buy again"



You can see from this disscussion it's a moral thing.

It means that the sales/lack of sales are already "set in stone" if you will as it's down to what kind of person you are.

You either Beleive copying data is stealing or you dont. 


Everything else is irrelevent. People who claim piracy ruined their game sales are just lying.

Firstly how can they prove this? Asking each person who pirated the game about if they didn't pirate would they buy it? Even that wouldn't be fact eh?



Regardless of your own personal opinion on the matter, the game companies/publishers are talking straight out of their arses with hypothetical  numbers.

Where I'm from pulling data out your arse is looked down on


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 14, 2011)

Mussels said:


> history says thats the way it is.


 I still know people who play the pirated version of HL2 because they hate steam.



pantherx12 said:


> And you keep denying it without looking into it yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its nothing moral about what I am saying. I have stated fact after fact. Its the law. You cannot tell me even 50% of pirates buy the game eventually. You can't give me any numbers as you don't know. The only number we know is how many illegal downloads have been made. Then all you hear are pirate saying they were going to buy the game. I doubt even 20% do. It doesn't matter. You are breaking the law by downloading it. As for number of downloads you are kidding yourself if you don't think they are tracking it. The law is the law no matter how you think you can twist this you are breaking it by downloading Crisis 2 and devastating the platform.

When people break the law then the victims seek protection. In some cases the authorities. In other cases they simply do not put themselves in the situation anymore. Guess what. Crytek already blamed piracy once so it could go to the consoles. Now it may use this to abandon the PC all together. No nice job on downloading Crysis 2. Keep up the great work and pretty soon we will ALL have to go console to get our gaming fix. Why couldn't people just wait a month and buy the game? Give them no excuse. But NOOOOOO we all have to post screen shots and show off our e-peen like we are 10 years old and we just stole a beer from the fridge.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 14, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I still know people who play the pirated version of HL2 because they hate steam.



then those people have a problem. they pirated the game because it was not legally available in the format they wanted (non steam).


as for the piracy numbers - going to LAN events with 500 odd people and seeing everyone play a pirated game one lan, and 3/4 of them buying it (mostly on steam) and having it legit for the next one 2-3 months later? yeah, i CAN give you some small scale numbers, regarding piracy leading to sales.


i can even go out on a limb and list several that i pirated, and ended up buying because i deemed them awesome.

Borderlands.
Company of heroes.
bad company 2
starcraft II
supreme commander 1 +2
Titan quest + immortal throne
Trine
Lara croft and the guardian of light



thats only some of them - but the point is i experienced all of them via pirated means (either on friends machines, at LAN events or downloaded them myself due to a lack of a demo) and deemed them all worthy of purchase.

8 sales due to piracy that cannot be disputed.


----------



## Mr McC (Feb 14, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> When people break the law then the victims seek protection.



That's fine, providing it doesn't involve shafting paying customers. If piracy prevents them from releasing on the pc in the future, then so be it. I would suggest that piracy is just as rife in the console industry, whereby I fail to see the logic of their argument.


----------



## douglatins (Feb 14, 2011)

LMFAO, a little of topic but about leaks http://www.bit-tech.net/news/gaming/2011/02/14/killzone-3-leaked/1

"Console gaming is dying now"


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 14, 2011)

Mussels said:


> then those people have a problem. they pirated the game because it was not legally available in the format they wanted (non steam).
> 
> 
> as for the piracy numbers - going to LAN events with 500 odd people and seeing everyone play a pirated game one lan, and 3/4 of them buying it (mostly on steam) and having it legit for the next one 2-3 months later? yeah, i CAN give you some small scale numbers, regarding piracy leading to sales.
> ...



Oh well hell all the analysts and the entire industry is wrong you bought 8 games! Stop the presses! Mussels bought 8 games!!! I mean that justifies breaking the law right there!


----------



## douglatins (Feb 14, 2011)

"Everything is permitted" Ezio FTW


----------



## Mussels (Feb 14, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Oh well hell all the analysts and the entire industry is wrong you bought 8 games! Stop the presses! Mussels bought 8 games!!! I mean that justifies breaking the law right there!



i'm quite sure you've broken dozens of laws. parking and letting the meter expire. speeding in a car. driving in a car while over the legal limit (caught or not) and a million other examples.


the short version is you preach like a saint, but this is the internet. no one believes for one second that you are as saintly as you claim to be - and if you arent, then you're just being a hypocrite and only standing up for the one issue that affects you (because you're afraid others may steal your work and not get punished over it)


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 14, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I still know people who play the pirated version of HL2 because they hate steam.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aye but stating "it's the law" is the worst argument for/against something ever.

Law should be completely irrelevent to a persons lifestyle. 

For example, I care not one bit for law. Yet don't steal/don't crap in the street there's lots of laws I follow simply because their good ideas but I don't follow them because they are law.


"Its nothing moral about what I am saying. I have stated fact after fact. Its the law. You cannot tell me even 50% of pirates buy the game eventually."

100% true dude, but wasn't what I was saying.

I was saying from the way it looks, and the data I've read. + general understand of human bahavior piracy does not make a huge difference to game sales because people were not going to buy the game in the first instance.

That's the important factor here.

Companies saying " AHHHHHHHH 4000000 pirated copies and only 2000000 sold legit! that means we lost 40000000 customers!!!!!!!!!!!!" Are simply deluded.

Firstly no they don't take into account that some of those pirated downloads may of led to sales.

And no they don't take into account that it's more likely that those people were NEVER intending to buy the game.

It's not a lost sale and that's what the big issue here is.

( companies making out like it is)



+ one to mussels comment, most of the population of earth constantly breaks laws probably without even relising it most of the time.

Once found a website that calculated jail time based on petty crimes you probably didn't even know where crimes.

I clocked up 80 years! The average amoungst my friends was 50 years.


Law are just guidelines at the end of the day, but guidelines set by people who will punish you for not following them.

They are not morals.

( you also have to think who set these laws, a lot of the time big buisiness get a say in government as they provide such metric shit tons amount of money, goverments are protecting their own investments not protecting people nesscerily)


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 14, 2011)

Mussels said:


> i'm quite sure you've broken dozens of laws. parking and letting the meter expire. speeding in a car. driving in a car while over the legal limit (caught or not) and a million other examples.
> 
> 
> the short version is you preach like a saint, but this is the internet. no one believes for one second that you are as saintly as you claim to be - and if you arent, then you're just being a hypocrite and only standing up for the one issue that affects you (because you're afraid others may steal your work and not get punished over it)



Oh personal now? Ok how about a website that doesn't condone piracy in any way and a mod that brags about the games hes pirated including a currently unreleased game? Talk about hypocritical. One could call that a mild judgment lapse or something else.....

Anyway everyone breaks the law. I have already stated I am no saint. But the difference is I don't intentionally do it. Further more I don't brag about it. BIG DIFFERENCE.

Anyway I suggest you stay on topic.


----------



## Mr McC (Feb 14, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Oh personal now? Ok how about a website that doesn't condone piracy in any way and a mod that brags about the games hes pirated including a currently unreleased game? Talk about hypocritical. One could call that a mild judgment lapse or something else.....
> 
> Anyway everyone breaks the law. I have already stated I am no saint. But the difference is I don't intentionally do it. Further more I don't brag about it. BIG DIFFERENCE.
> 
> Anyway I suggest you stay on topic.



As a bystander and an impartial, or albeit partial, observer, I have to say that at no time did Mussels come across as bragging or advocating piracy, I believe you are intentionally misconstruing what he said. Rather, he was refuting your argument with hard evidence, an argument that seems to hinge on the "fact" that consoles are the last bastion of the honest gamer and the victimised developer, when we all know that this is not the case.


----------



## douglatins (Feb 14, 2011)

O man, I hate false moralists. I keep reading kill the pirates, hang them, etc. By this though every "crime"  as harmful as piracy (like jaywalking) should be punishable by death, I would expect china to have such penalties, but they are built over mass-piracy. Could we please close this thread? Or have someone delete every post that discusses piracy? Nothing can be said that hasn't been said before. Every time something happens the same discussion shows.

Microsoft owns the world because they let Windows get pirated in the beginning, so piracy cannot be stopped without breaking some personal rights. You can only try to use it for your favor.


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 14, 2011)

Mr McC said:


> A an argument that seems to hinge on the "fact" that consoles are the last bastion of the honest gamer and the victimised developer, when we all know that this is not the case.



Can get xboxes and ps3s done for 15 quid up the local market where I live


----------



## Mr McC (Feb 14, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Can get xboxes and ps3s done for 15 quid up the local market where I live



In Spain, the situation is the same, if not worse.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Feb 14, 2011)

Ok let's do some guesstimating. The original Crisys had a budget of 15 mil eur. or 22 million $[numbers taken from here] and sold 1 million in the first 3 months and half a million more in the next 3 months[numbers from here].

If the average selling price was 50$ and we say that about 15$[average numbers by analyst Michael Pachter] of that goes directly to the studio, then they already broke even after the first 6 months and everything after that was pure profit. Mind you that the original game was released only for the PC and is still selling (and being pirated) to this very day. It surpasses market estimates and was considered a huge success and highly profitable by Cevat Yerli - Crytec's CEO.

Ok this time around the game is released for 3 platforms: PC PS3 and Xbox360. There are ~49million PS3s[numbers from wikipedia] and over 50 million[numbers from wikipedia] Xbox360s(my bet is that the actual number is 1/2 that because of RRODs) into the wild. that means that even if the adoption rate is at least 2% on the consoles EA has a guaranteed clientèle base of at least twice that of the original PC version or >3 million.

What this all means is that even if the budget of the game had doubled (very unlikely) and even if they somehow managed to make 0 sales and 0 profit on the PC front(also very unlikely), they'd still break even thanks to sales from just the two consoles.

Ergo this pirated release will not hurt EA and Crytec in any significant way and they will still be rolling in dough. You can all sleep better now.

*Edit:*So my question to you is this: Does the game meet your standards? Is its price justified? If not what would you change?


----------



## douglatins (Feb 14, 2011)

> secondly, while i admire the moralistic approach many seem to have about piracy, it's shameful that so many have no idea of the real effects of piracy. it's shameful that they are willing to read these articles and accept that piracy is killing the industry without doing the slightest bit of research. it's shameful that Jim Sterling can write this stuff and call himself a journalist (am i surprised? i am not).
> 
> i used to appreciate his troll bait tabloid style when he was poking fun at reactionary crap like the stuff he's written today, but now it's becoming a sad self parody.
> 
> educate yourselves people. the idea that software piracy might be killing the videogames industry pales in comparison to the idea that people no longer take the time to check a fact before they act. there is no limit to the damage that can be done by that kind of ignorance.



This is a nice post


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 14, 2011)

Gota love moral issues!

Always have the best discussions.


----------



## scaminatrix (Feb 14, 2011)

Bump for my question from a previous page:



scaminatrix said:


> I haven't played the game, but I've been looking at some people's comments on it, and what the hell is a "Remote Compiler"?
> Apparently, there's a setting in a .cfg file that enables the remote compiler, then shows an i.p. address. I'm interested as to what that is? Like the OnLive thing? Graphics processed elsewhere then sent to you through the webs?



Anyone want to try hooking up 2 pc's together through LAN, set up the remote compiler to connect to the other rig? Might have to have a look through the tools folder for a tools that sets up remote compiler with the other machine.
I've been having a look at the LogBackups folder, and people have got some very interesting files in there.
*
SHiBDiB*; did you gather any useful info from my PM?


----------



## HalfAHertz (Feb 14, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Bump for my question from a previous page:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Remote compiling most likely means that you'd be able to make and edit levels on the PC, host them on an online repository and download and play them on the PS3 and Xbox360


----------



## ctrain (Feb 14, 2011)

so in other news the full version of killzone 3 just leaked (and clocks in at 41gb)
http://www.destructoid.com/oh-yeah-so-killzone-3-got-leaked-too--193975.phtml

it's up, multiple versions of it no less, the full thing and a smaller 22 gb version with all the movies stripped.


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 14, 2011)

I lulzed hard at this
"People have been upset by this past week's look at PC piracy due to a lack of focus on consoles. Almost as if on cue, a number of console gamers have answered the call to try and prove they're as bad as anybody else. Well, congratulations on that count. Let us not think for a second that console gamers can't be complete shitheads too. Well done!"


----------



## Over_Lord (Feb 14, 2011)

ctrain said:


> so in other news the full version of killzone 3 just leaked (and clocks in at 41gb)
> http://www.destructoid.com/oh-yeah-so-killzone-3-got-leaked-too--193975.phtml
> 
> it's up, multiple versions of it no less, the full thing and a smaller 22 gb version with all the movies stripped.



hmm, 19GB movies?

Were they making Killzone 3: The game or Killzone 3: The movie???


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 14, 2011)

thunderising said:


> hmm, 19GB movies?
> 
> Were they making Killzone 3: The game or Killzone 3: The movie???



Isn't the ceo of the games publisher that does killzone the dude who said that's precisely what he wants to do with games?


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 14, 2011)

ctrain said:


> so in other news the full version of killzone 3 just leaked (and clocks in at 41gb)
> http://www.destructoid.com/oh-yeah-so-killzone-3-got-leaked-too--193975.phtml
> 
> it's up, multiple versions of it no less, the full thing and a smaller 22 gb version with all the movies stripped.









best comment.


----------



## n-ster (Feb 14, 2011)

thunderising said:


> hmm, 19GB movies?
> 
> Were they making Killzone 3: The game or Killzone 3: The movie???



I believe the stripped version also takes out 3D


----------



## douglatins (Feb 14, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> http://www.decor-medley.com/image-files/outdoor-halloween-decorations-pirate-hanging.jpg
> 
> best comment.



Myselft found it insulting and gross, sure we do what was done in the 15th century to people that raped, murdered and stole the exact same thing to people that make copies and leak bits and bytes. Even as a joke we still have over the top convictions due to big companies lobbying the judicial system


----------



## WhiteLotus (Feb 14, 2011)

douglatins said:


> Myselft found it insulting and gross, sure we do what was done in the 15th century to people that raped, murdered and stole the exact same thing to people that make copies and leak bits and bytes. Even as a joke we still have over the top convictions due to big companies lobbying the judicial system



No instead you're raping the game developers, murdering the game industry, and "stealing" a game simply because you can't be assed to wait and/or get of your ass to work for the extra little money it would take to buy it.


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 14, 2011)

WhiteLotus said:


> No instead you're raping the game developers, murdering the game industry, and "stealing" a game simply because you can't be assed to wait and/or get of your ass to work for the extra little money it would take to buy it.



Don't assume your opnion to be fact man.


Again I stress, how can piracy effect an industry when in all likely hood the person who pirated the game was NOT a customer in the first instance.

It's like going ARRGHHHH beans are so expensive because those ecological people growing their own bastarding beans!

Taking away good money from the companies that sell potatoes! THOSE SCUM!

XD

Whilst a different thing entirely, you can see how the analogy is fitting.

The company isn't loosing money because of those people, it's loosing money because perhaps their is a better simpler alternative.

Infact dare I say maybe rather than go " OH NO PIRACY" maybe they should look at how media works these days and maybe oh I don't know change how they earn their money.

I would not be fussed one bit if their was product placement in my game, aslong as it was how it was in real life. ( cola actually being cola, shops actually being brand name shops)


----------



## WhiteLotus (Feb 14, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Don't assume your opnion to be fact man.
> 
> 
> Again I stress, how can piracy effect an industry when in all likely hood the person who pirated the game was NOT a customer in the first instance.
> ...



I see your point and raise you the fact that some people (pirating people) pirate simply because they can not be bothered to spend money on something that they can get for free via other methods.


----------



## n-ster (Feb 14, 2011)

Pirating DOES affect the industry, but not nearly as much as game developers say they do. My guess is 5~10% of pirated copies are lost sales.

I know a few people who just stopped buying games becomes they discovered torrents, when they would usually buy 1 game per month. Not one person, a few (ie: 3~4). That's alot of lost sales already, not to mention they buy their games at ~40$ on steam because they just buy new releases


----------



## Frick (Feb 14, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> Don't assume your opnion to be fact man.
> 
> 
> Again I stress, how can piracy effect an industry when in all likely hood the person who pirated the game was NOT a customer in the first instance.



Well that's the problem isn't it? We don't know how large that number is. I don't think it's a lost sale for each downloaded copy, but I know several people who have not bought a single game in years and yet they play all the latest releases. I don't think can be any doubt that piract hurt sales but we have no sure way of saying how much.


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 14, 2011)

WhiteLotus said:


> I see your point and raise you the fact that some people (pirating people) pirate simply because they can not be bothered to spend money on something that they can get for free via other methods.



I think bothered may be the wrong word to use there, rephrase it and I'll get back to you on that one. 

Doesn't make sense really.

Perhaps they can't be bothered to the shop, but I'm sure it isn't a case of them not being bothered to spend money when they can get something for free.

After all I bet they pay for other stuff.

Content delivery and the way game developers earn their monies needs to changed.

Look at copyright law, a lot of it is so archaeic it's a joke.


----------



## Mr McC (Feb 14, 2011)

douglatins said:


> Myselft found it insulting and gross, sure we do what was done in the 15th century to people that raped, murdered and stole the exact same thing to people that make copies and leak bits and bytes. Even as a joke we still have over the top convictions due to big companies lobbying the judicial system





WhiteLotus said:


> No instead you're raping the game developers, murdering the game industry, and "stealing" a game simply because you can't be assed to wait and/or get of your ass to work for the extra little money it would take to buy it.



I work, don't pirate and tend to agree with doug, where is your argument? More to the point, I'm tired of large corporations dictating to the judicial system, when really the only outcome is that I occassionally am forced to put up with hindrances that the pirates evade, etc, etc, blah, blah, blah


----------



## yogurt_21 (Feb 14, 2011)

am i the only one who thinks the graphics looked weak?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 14, 2011)

this thread is not for discussing ethics. instead, please discuss the developments of the crysis 2 leak.


----------



## Mr McC (Feb 14, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> this thread is not for discussing ethics. instead, please discuss the developments of the crysis 2 leak.



Fair comment, guilty as charged.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 14, 2011)

yogurt_21 said:


> am i the only one who thinks the graphics looked weak?



you are not the only one. i guess it is because it is dx9.



Mr McC said:


> Fair comment, guilty as charged.



no problem. i have to remind thread readers once in a  while.


----------



## n-ster (Feb 14, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> you are not the only one. i guess it is because it is dx9



Is it possible to run the game at max setting on DX9 or not? Is there any AA/AF etc?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 14, 2011)

n-ster said:


> Is it possible to run the game at max setting on DX9 or not? Is there any AA/AF etc?



i believe others have played the game quite well on max settings in dx9. i dont know if it works like the first crysis where switching up modes would automatically change the dx level.


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 14, 2011)

Does anyone know if SLI or crossfireX work in this game?

becuase i will upgrade both pc's just to play this game maxxed out


----------



## n-ster (Feb 14, 2011)

If at Maxed settings on DX9 the graphics are disappointing, be prepared to be disapoint at least a little for DX11

^ As of now SLI and CFX shouldn't work as no profile is made for them, but at release it should


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 14, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> Does anyone know if SLI or crossfireX work in this game?



There is a sli profile on guru 3d so i presume it can be used.


----------



## n-ster (Feb 14, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> There is a sli profile on guru 3d so i presume it can be used.



I guess on CFX is not possible then.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 14, 2011)

n-ster said:


> I guess on CFX is not possible then.


CFX does use more than one GPU but AFR is not applied prooperly and there is not performance increase from scaling, hence the rediculous flickering I've heard about.



yogurt_21 said:


> am i the only one who thinks the graphics looked weak?



I think it's the nicest looking DX9 game in history. Crysis 2 DX9 looks much better than Crysis DX10 Vanilla V-high.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Feb 14, 2011)

Just one thing to ask for those illegal players out there. Are there destructible environments? Nobody seems to say noything about that.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Feb 14, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> I think it's the nicest looking DX9 game in history. Crysis 2 DX9 looks much better than Crysis DX10 Vanilla V-high.



well then hopefully we'll see some better results when we get dx 10/11 screenies.


----------



## Nailezs (Feb 14, 2011)

Crap Daddy said:


> Just one thing to ask for those illegal players out there. Are there destructible environments? Nobody seems to say noything about that.


^^ that

graphics are nice an all but i want to know about the special features of the game


----------



## meran (Feb 14, 2011)

Crap Daddy said:


> Just one thing to ask for those illegal players out there. Are there destructible environments? Nobody seems to say noything about that.




i played it no destructabe enviroment so far:shadedshu


----------



## Crap Daddy (Feb 14, 2011)

Does anybody think (know) if that can be enabled in the final release? Because Crytek said everything is destructible.

or at least some...


----------



## meran (Feb 14, 2011)

for now it seems like modern warfare 2 with cute graphics


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 14, 2011)

I have seen a few deductible walls and blocks and imo the destruction looks better than bc2. Suave not seen an option for AA of vsync.


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 14, 2011)

Crap Daddy said:


> Does anybody think (know) if that can be enabled in the final release? Because Crytek said everything is destructible.
> 
> or at least some...



the demo I played on XBOX 360 had some damage physics. nothing like Battlefield Bad Company 2 or dig a hole to china like in Red Faction lol


----------



## Crap Daddy (Feb 14, 2011)

http://www.ign.com/videos/2011/02/14/crysis-2-story-trailer?objectid=83755

In the face of the leak, a new trailer!


----------



## Crap Daddy (Feb 14, 2011)

And another new one! Gameplay XBOX. If this doesn't look great then what else? It is miles away from many other games.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpEC9WdC9Vk&hd=1


----------



## Nailezs (Feb 14, 2011)

Crap Daddy said:


> http://www.ign.com/videos/2011/02/14/crysis-2-story-trailer?objectid=83755
> 
> In the face of the leak, a new trailer!



so, like, what happened with nomad, psycho, and prophet? and the big battle in the ocean? cmon crytek! we wanna know these things!


----------



## erocker (Feb 14, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> this thread is not for discussing ethics. instead, please discuss the developments of the crysis 2 leak.



Since this wasn't posted on this page, here you go. Don't make me have to spend time infracting people, I'm a busy man today.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 14, 2011)

So what actually is supposed to be discussed on this thread? The OP was a basic statement that Crysis 2 was leaked...
So are we supposed to discuss how well the leaked game plays and whether or not this works or doesn't work? I don't think that was the intent of the OP.


----------



## erocker (Feb 14, 2011)

HammerON said:


> So what actually is supposed to be discussed on this thread?


Anything you want on the topic.




Easy Rhino said:


> this thread is not for discussing ethics. instead, please discuss the developments of the crysis 2 leak.



Just not that.^

Or, how to obtain the pirated copy. I know, it's a bit ridiculous but it keeps things from turning into a flame-fest.


----------



## erocker (Feb 14, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> So if I pre-order Crysis 2 I can download the leaked copy where ever I want? Cool where do I order to get this super special offer?



If I had a sarcasm detector you would be having a vacation shortly.



douglatins said:


> Can i make comments about ethics if i have a comment about the game and or leaks imbued?



No shouldn't be a difficult word to understand.


----------



## douglatins (Feb 14, 2011)

erocker said:


> No shouldn't be a difficult word to understand.



, and what if I make It super duper subtle. (I'm just joking).

Lemme add another comment. Is steam having any preorder bonuses? Like previous Crysis games?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 14, 2011)

douglatins said:


> "Everything is permitted" Ezio FTW



Altair actually. If you want to get really technical, the old dude that was in charge of the assassin's in Assassin's Creed. (cant remember his name)


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 14, 2011)

douglatins said:


> , and what if I make It super duper subtle. (I'm just joking).
> 
> Lemme add another comment. Is steam having any preorder bonuses? Like previous Crysis games?



Whoah, thread nuke. 

I have not seen anything about Crysis 2 in Steam. Last i checked they have not even listed the game for the Steam platform. Warhead was the only Crysis game to have a Day 1 release via Steam.


----------



## Frizz (Feb 14, 2011)

Nailezs said:


> so, like, what happened with nomad, psycho, and prophet? and the big battle in the ocean? cmon crytek! we wanna know these things!



lol I guess Crytek is keeping some surprises but don't be disappointed based on the beta they will definitely get back to telling that story.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 14, 2011)

Someone needs to PM me on why my last two posts and probably this one are getting deleted.


----------



## erocker (Feb 14, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Someone needs to PM me on why my last two posts and probably this one are getting deleted.



From what I see, they weren't on topic, nor is your current post. PM Easy Rhino if you need more details.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Feb 14, 2011)

I know the game isnt finished, but im really not impressed at the direction the series went... Glad this got leaked so i know not to waste money on it.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Feb 14, 2011)

Crap Daddy said:


> And another new one! Gameplay XBOX. If this doesn't look great then what else? It is miles away from many other games.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpEC9WdC9Vk&hd=1


Miles away?  Maybe I'm closer to it than you are, but it looks to me to be nothing like the Crysis I love.

I was expecting several blocks of densely populated, recently devastated urban metropolis with a reasonable abundance of destructibility and a "get here sucker" objective.  What it looks like based on that video is Mario linearity with some neat graphics and CoD:MW2 movie effects.  I am Jack's broken heart. :shadedshu


----------



## Frick (Feb 14, 2011)

WhiteNoise said:


> Theres just as much piracy in the the console market. Every new game that releases on the 360 is pirated and out for download sometimes a week before release. Now the PS3 is hacked and the PSP has been hacked....
> 
> My point being is there is just as much pirated consoles games as pc.



And in what way does this have to do with anything?


----------



## erocker (Feb 14, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> How was my original post not on topic? It was my view on what I think were to happen if game developers exited the PC market into the console market because of piracy.



Instead of turning this in to a discussion on why your posts are gone, please do this --->





erocker said:


> PM Easy Rhino if you need more details.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Feb 14, 2011)

Soo... no1 agree's that the leak is a good thing.. cause it shows how dumbed down this game has become and how crytek basically killed all the good things about this franchise (aside from the graphics) 

Or are we all still butthurt about piracy


----------



## erocker (Feb 14, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> Soo... no1 agree's that the leak is a good thing.. cause it shows how dumbed down this game has become and how crytek basically killed all the good things about this franchise (aside from the graphics)
> 
> Or are we all still butthurt about piracy



I don't consider the original to be very smart in any way. The leak is an Alpha build and I wouldn't take a grain of salt to it in terms of determining the final product.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Feb 14, 2011)

erocker said:


> I don't consider the original to be very smart in any way. The leak is an Alpha build and I wouldn't take a grain of salt to it in terms of determining the final product.



Its an alpha pc build, the storyline and main gameplay elements are in place and i dont see them changing very much over the course of the rest of the development process. Best I see happening are just PC optimizations and the adding of the dx10 and 11 modes, plus the usual bug fixing.

The only way this game makes it onto my purchase list is if the story is revamped and they return to what made the original fun, the open non linear levels + the unrestricted suit functions. If I wanted a play on rails cod like experience, id bother to play the campaign in black ops.


----------



## erocker (Feb 14, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> The only way this game makes it onto my purchase list is if the story is revamped and they return to what made the original fun, the open non linear levels + the unrestricted suit functions. If I wanted a play on rails cod like experience, id bother to play the campaign in black ops.



I'm pretty sure the game will be an open "sandbox" type game. That's what Crytek has been saying.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 14, 2011)

Not sure if this works. I'll get my friend to comfirm this later. 

Crossfire fix?

1. Make sure you have the latest ATI catalyst application profiles installed
2. Rename crysis2.exe to rift.exe (run under radeon pro with fullscreen)
3. Play!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 14, 2011)

I told you guys this was going to be a port. From day one they said it would be. I'm more surprised this community is surprised its a port.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Feb 14, 2011)

erocker said:


> I'm pretty sure the game will be an open "sandbox" type game. That's what Crytek has been saying.



then what are we playing? Their is nothing open or sandbox esque about this game right now. Unless they plan on re-coding an entirely different campaign in 50 or so days, crytek just joined the EA philosophy of false promises and uninteresting games.


----------



## erocker (Feb 14, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> then what are we playing?



You not we. It's some pirated game that people are going ape-sh** over. I could care less about the game, I'm just here for all the exciting drama and to moderate it when necessary.

*I can say this because of my title, that is reality.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Feb 14, 2011)

For those who havent played, its not sandbox.. its not open.. its a linear cod esque shooter with limited suit abilities.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 14, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> For those who havent played, its not sandbox.. its not open.. its a linear cod esque shooter with limited suit abilities.



No its not its fully open. Exactly like Crysis 1 from what I hear. You can blow stuff just like Crysis 1 and theres even a giant jello monster! At least thats what I hear.


----------



## Loosenut (Feb 14, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I told you guys this was going to be a port. ~snip~



Amongst many, many, many other things too  

j/k


----------



## ShiBDiB (Feb 14, 2011)

erocker said:


> You not we. It's some pirated game that people are going ape-sh** over. I could care less about the game, I'm just here for all the exciting drama and to moderate it when necessary.
> 
> *I can say this because of my title, that is reality.





ShiBDiB said:


> For those who havent played, its not sandbox.. its not open.. its a linear cod esque shooter with limited suit abilities.




I'm jealous of ur editting abilities


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 14, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> I'm jealous of ur editting abilities



I really owe my life to the mods. Without them I would have commit suicide ages ago.


----------



## TAViX (Feb 14, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> People get defensive because they know its illegal. They make up all kinds of petty excuses as to why they are justified to be stealing it but in the end they know they are breaking the law. "Owwww I'm to poor, so I need to steal it......even thou its a game and will make no difference in feeding my family". Or....."The developers make to much money anyway. I'm gonna teach them!" as if they are Robbin Hood. Its gotten to the point that its down right funny to hear all the made up bullshit excuses. When you hit them with fact they go all "Why are you so much better? Haven't you stolen before?! WHAAAAA!"
> 
> Keep em coming guys. You look more and more ridiculous. Plus if Crytek/EA come snooping around here you have dug yourself a pretty big hole when they take you to court. Be sure to post screenshots too!



LOL. And you look like a second-hand hero trying to remove the EVIL from the World, bwahahaha!!! 


BTW, I played the alpha a little, now I'm digging into settings some more, going to buy the game anyways, so your posts are irrelevant!


----------



## douglatins (Feb 14, 2011)

This has some refresh bars going from up downward, like some sort of weird unvsyncd game, the sound is weird. And 32bit doesnt work it seems


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 14, 2011)

douglatins said:


> This has some refresh bars going from up downward, like some sort of weird unvsyncd game, the sound is weird. And 32bit doesnt work it seems



If you drag the game files into the system 32 folder it should fix that.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Feb 14, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> If you drag the game files into the system 32 folder it should fix that.



"Posting useless/wrong information in response to a serious topic."

How many rules can one man break in a single thread... Mods are failing when it comes to you.


----------



## erocker (Feb 15, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> "Posting useless/wrong information in response to a serious topic."
> 
> How many rules can one man break in a single thread... Mods are failing when it comes to you.



O'rly? How is your post on topic? Report the post and let the mods deal with it don't fan the flames. You can both butt out of this thread now and not come back. Consider it dealt with.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 15, 2011)

the graphics are very good for dx9. i played 1920x1080 on hardcore and with the gtx280/q9650 i was getting between 25-35 fps in game play. not bad really considering how good the game looks. it is not sandbox which is disappointing but the movements, shooting, actions is vastly superior to the first crysis. yes it feels a bit like COD but not in a bad way. 

i would actually recommend to people who like FPS to buy this title when it comes out. it is pretty fun considering it is a beta!


----------



## WhiteNoise (Feb 15, 2011)

WhiteNoise said:


> Theres just as much piracy in the the console market. Every new game that releases on the 360 is pirated and out for download sometimes a week before release. Now the PS3 is hacked and the PSP has been hacked....
> 
> My point being is there is just as much pirated consoles games as pc.





Frick said:


> And in what way does this have to do with anything?



I was replying to another post that seems to have been deleted. Soooo my post has nothing to do with anything now. I deleted it.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 15, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> the graphics are very good for dx9. i played 1920x1080 on hardcore and with the gtx280/q9650 i was getting between 25-35 fps in game play. not bad really considering how good the game looks. it is not sandbox which is disappointing but the movements, shooting, actions is vastly superior to the first crysis. yes it feels a bit like COD but not in a bad way.
> 
> i would actually recommend to people who like FPS to buy this title when it comes out. it is pretty fun considering it is a beta!



I feel the exact same way.


----------



## alexsubri (Feb 15, 2011)

All the Crysis 2 videos are taken down due to "Copyright Infringment" ...I still have one video up but its not all in game video


----------



## Maelstrom (Feb 15, 2011)

Seems like even though the game was leaked, crytek isn't giving up on the pc.
Quote for the CEO:



> As you all have heard by now, an early, incomplete build of Crysis 2 has been leaked online. While we are deeply disappointed by these events, we are all completely overwhelmed by the support we have received from you, our community.
> 
> Despite this unfortunate incident, *we can assure you that PC gaming is very important to us and will always be important to Crytek in the future*. We are all still focused on delivering a great gaming experience to our true and honest fans. I hope you will enjoy Crysis 2 on PC, as we think it is our best PC game yet!
> 
> ...



source: http://pc.ign.com/articles/114/1149673p1.html


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 15, 2011)

Crytek needs to make another Timesplitters game!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 15, 2011)

ok so my Official verdict is.

Halo + HL2 + Crysis + COD + Unreal 2007 = Crysis 2.


----------



## AltecV1 (Feb 15, 2011)

Maelstrom said:


> Seems like even though the game was leaked, crytek isn't giving up on the pc.
> Quote for the CEO:
> 
> 
> ...



why should they be giving up PC gaming for their OWN short comings!!! and sites blaming PC gamers and pirates saying they will get a Crysis 2 for free are complete MORONS....if for a second they would of take their heads out of their asses and played it,they would see that this leak is nothing more than a very very buggy beta build which is unplayable.And people downloading it are just curios coz god forbid Crytec hasnt shown anything to use PC crowd.


----------



## ctrain (Feb 15, 2011)

Maelstrom said:


> Seems like even though the game was leaked, crytek isn't giving up on the pc.
> Quote for the CEO:
> 
> 
> ...




why would they? if valve just said FUCK IT and packed it up when HL2 leaked do you think they would be in nearly the same place they are now? the game leaked like half a year early and sold 12 million copies.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 15, 2011)

this thread is not about the ethics and effects of piracy. instead discuss the developments of the story and technical details.


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 15, 2011)

Crysis 2 will rock you like a blizurricane.

<puts her sun glasses on to avoid seizures>

now it's back on topic.


----------



## Brandenburg (Feb 15, 2011)

Has it occurred to ANYONE that this might of been leaked on purpose..  Yea..  That shit happens from time to time. All this leaked version sounds like is an over-hyped castrated version of the actual game..perhaps not but that is a possibility...  If you can think it, others can too...keeps you from underestimating people


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 15, 2011)

Brandenburg said:


> Has it occurred to ANYONE that this might of been leaked on purpose..  Yea..  That shit happens from time to time. All this leaked version sounds like is an over-hyped castrated version of the actual game..perhaps not but that is a possibility...  If you can think it, others can too...keeps you from underestimating people



actually a lot of people have stated that they believe this is on purpose.


----------



## Over_Lord (Feb 15, 2011)

yeah... this was the PC demo they were promising..


----------



## meran (Feb 15, 2011)

heloooooooooooooooooooo did any one run dx11 on it???? im still on dx 9


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 15, 2011)

meran said:


> heloooooooooooooooooooo did any one run dx11 on it???? im still on dx 9



No DX 11 in the leak. Only DX 9. 

So no. No one has run DX11 on it.


----------



## meran (Feb 15, 2011)

thanks but i saw DX10 icon there


----------



## scaminatrix (Feb 15, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> No DX 11 in the leak. Only DX 9.
> 
> So no. No one has run DX11 on it.



I believe you are wrong. I can vouch for dx11 working.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 15, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> I believe you are wrong. I can vouch for dx11 working.



you can? how did you do so?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 15, 2011)

DX10 and 11 are in fact, in the beta. DX11 actually works a lot better than DX9, which is quite interesting.

replace the contents of your system.cfg with this to run in DX11 hardcore.




			
				system.cfg said:
			
		

> ; crysis2
> 
> sys_game_folder=GameCrysis2
> sys_dll_game=CryGameCrysis2.dll
> ...


----------



## scaminatrix (Feb 15, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> you can? how did you do so?



I looked through the .txt files in the LogBackups folder and noticed there were some errors reported in the log files, so I changed the system.cfg accordingly.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 15, 2011)

cool trying now


----------



## hellrazor (Feb 15, 2011)

I know it's a slim chance, but will somebody try *r_driver ogl* or *r_driver opengl* or whatever you think is necessary? I would, but I'm currently in the middle of something (and it's like 11pm over here) and I'm at the college all day tomorrow.


----------



## Over_Lord (Feb 15, 2011)

Mussels said:


> DX10 and 11 are in fact, in the beta. DX11 actually works a lot better than DX9, which is quite interesting.
> 
> replace the contents of your system.cfg with this to run in DX11 hardcore.



could you please post some fraps score, choose any level(which you thought was stressful on the gcard).

Please do a 1 minute demo and post the fps for DX9 and DX11, please could you do that(stock HD5870)?




hellrazor said:


> I know it's a slim chance, but will somebody try *r_driver ogl* or *r_driver opengl* or whatever you think is necessary? I would, but I'm currently in the middle of something (and it's like 11pm over here) and I'm at the college all day tomorrow.



Yeah since it's coming to PS3, the engine now has OpenGL support. Lets see if it's included in the PC version.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 15, 2011)

thunderising said:


> could you please post some fraps score, choose any level(which you thought was stressful on the gcard).
> 
> Please do a 1 minute demo and post the fps for DX9 and DX11, please could you do that(stock HD5870)?



no, because its utterly pointless. the game has stutters and  freezes when it tries to load missing files, and its completely unoptimised in drivers at this point.

who cares which is faster, when its missing different textures and files between the versions...


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 15, 2011)

Mussels said:


> DX10 and 11 are in fact, in the beta. DX11 actually works a lot better than DX9, which is quite interesting.
> 
> replace the contents of your system.cfg with this to run in DX11 hardcore.



More stable or better frames?

If better Frames it's from DX11 supporting multicore cpus better.

I'm sure if we patched the original crysis to dx11 it would run much nicer, after all it seems the only proper slow downs I get are from physics. 

( for the most part I get over 40 frames in the original, cluster "cuddle" areas with lots of explosions and houses ( mostly my fault) can drop things down to 25.

The snow/explosion benchmark takes me down to 13 sometimes


----------



## Mussels (Feb 15, 2011)

less screw ups, actually loads at higher settings than medium.


----------



## hellrazor (Feb 15, 2011)

Tried every combination of gl/ogl/opengl+nothing/3/4/31/41 I could think of, no luck (that's not to say I didn't miss something, it's midnight:30).

So basically I'm as disappointed with EA as I usually am.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Feb 15, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> ok so my Official verdict is.
> 
> Halo   HL2   Crysis   COD   Unreal 2007 = Crysis 2.



So is this bad? Also I would like to know if the game hits hard on the CPU or the GPU. More cores the better but is it a big difference between 2 or more?


----------



## scaminatrix (Feb 15, 2011)

So, does anyone who's played it feel like they've "spoilt it" by playing this version?
Or does it make you want to play the real thing to see what's different and new?

I'm glad I haven't had the chance to spoil it for myself, but from what I've heard, the storyline won't be spoilt much due to the gammy audio and missing video's.


----------



## meran (Feb 15, 2011)

if the real game look like this im disappointed i need an encouraging audio tracks and better destructions and physics this look like nothing to BFBC2 physics


----------



## Mussels (Feb 15, 2011)

meran said:


> if the real game look like this im disappointed i need an encouraging audio tracks and better destructions and physics this look like nothing to BFBC2 physics



play it in DX11, looks much better and has destructible environments (which dont seem fully implemented yet)

scaminatrix: not really. 90% of the plot stuff is missing, so all we're seeing is level design.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Feb 15, 2011)

Will we be seeing any people being sued and there ip's being hunted down and there pc being stolen and you go ZOMG MY CRYSIS TWOOOOO WTF GOVERNMENT WHY YOU STEAL MY PRON MACHINE?


----------



## meran (Feb 15, 2011)

1nf3rn0x said:


> Will we be seeing any people being sued and there ip's being hunted down and there pc being stolen and you go ZOMG MY CRYSIS TWOOOOO WTF GOVERNMENT WHY YOU STEAL MY PRON MACHINE?



im in iraq no one can sue me LOL


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 15, 2011)

meran said:


> if the real game look like this im disappointed i need an encouraging audio tracks and better destructions and physics this look like nothing to BFBC2 physics



BFBC2 doesn't even have proper phsyics, it's all prerendered for the most part ( blow up a building, it takes 5 destroyed walls to knock down a whole building, entire roof INSTA disapeers and then it falls down. ( particle effects and random bricks also get INSTA rendered in order to obscure that walls/etc literally just got deleted with no animation XD)

BFBC2 upsets me when I play it as it completely ruins imersion watching an entire roof disapeer.



Was good the first time it happened ( bit in the little square with a tank near the beguining of game) but that was only because I was getting shot at by a tank and not paying attention.

If crysis 2 can't do better than fake physics it would be upsetting.


----------



## meran (Feb 15, 2011)

as i see physics limited to wood thin sheet metals, walls doesn't affected at all

edit:and the bodies still pictures doesn't affected by bullets


----------



## TAViX (Feb 15, 2011)

Mussels said:


> DX10 and 11 are in fact, in the beta. DX11 actually works a lot better than DX9, which is quite interesting.
> 
> replace the contents of your system.cfg with this to run in DX11 hardcore.




Just a question... How did you find out about this? Cheers! 

EDIT: Doesn't work in DX11. Still shows DX9 if _r_displayInfo=1_


----------



## Mussels (Feb 15, 2011)

TAViX said:


> Just a question... How did you find out about this? Cheers!
> 
> EDIT: Doesn't work in DX11. Still shows DX9 if _r_displayInfo=1_



someone PM'd me some info about it


----------



## TAViX (Feb 15, 2011)

BTW, did anyone ever notice any difference between *Advanced* and *Hardcore* settings??


----------



## Mussels (Feb 15, 2011)

TAViX said:


> BTW, did anyone ever notice any difference between *Advanced* and *Hardcore* settings??



not a huge difference, no. probably just AA and AF settings


----------



## animal007uk (Feb 15, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> So, does anyone who's played it feel like they've "spoilt it" by playing this version?
> Or does it make you want to play the real thing to see what's different and new?
> 
> I'm glad I haven't had the chance to spoil it for myself, but from what I've heard, the storyline won't be spoilt much due to the gammy audio and missing video's.



I finaly had a look at this at a friends house and my personal opinion is you havent missed much, this thing is a beta and i realy dont think it shows anything of what we should expect in the full version.


----------



## TAViX (Feb 15, 2011)

hmm...but it seems there is AA on all modes. even on gamer


----------



## ShiBDiB (Feb 15, 2011)

r_driver dx11

should their be an = somewhere for that part?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 15, 2011)

i just tried with and without, no difference.


i assumed it was working because various broken graphics got fixed when i changed it to DX11, perhaps i was mistaken.


----------



## erixx (Feb 15, 2011)

Off topic but thread related:
I got a ticket/ban for causing havoc in this crazy thread, and would like to say sorry for those that I disrupted. It was the beer's fault of course, but who cares : )

Really hard to read you and not being able to reply, hehe

Crysis 2: looking better every youtube video that I watch, seems a must have, but still... magic Invisibility is just a bad idea from the beginning. It's like godmode back in quake days, funny and also practical for the final level that you can't pass, but.... all time? come on!


----------



## Mussels (Feb 15, 2011)

erixx said:


> Off topic but thread related:
> I got a ticket/ban for causing havoc in this crazy thread, and would like to say sorry for those that I disrupted. It was the beer's fault of course, but who cares : )
> 
> Really hard to read you and not being able to reply, hehe
> ...




the stealth lasts less than 30 seconds between uses, AI enemies can see through it if you get too close, and human enemies with good eyes can see it, or use an MP perk to partially reveal it.


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 15, 2011)

Anyone know of anyone who ran this on a 6870?

Curious what to expect when I buy the game. ( obviously I expect a little improvement when game is retail)


----------



## erixx (Feb 15, 2011)

Yep Mussels, I know, but with hand on heart, is this a desirable feature? 
And.. is stealth even remotely realistic... For me it's too much like "World of Magicians" crap...
Stealth was cool with Thief were it was based on cleverness of the player, but press a button every 30 seconds to kill badies without resistence is soo futile...

Physics... anyone expected insta-building destruction like 11S ?  In New York? Wow! That would hurt certain population also...


----------



## digibucc (Feb 15, 2011)

erixx said:


> Yep Mussels, I know, but with hand on heart, is this a desirable feature?
> And.. is stealth even remotely realistic... For me it's too much like "World of Magicians" crap...
> Stealth was cool with Thief were it was based on cleverness of the player, but press a button every 30 seconds to kill badies without resistence is soo futile...
> 
> Physics... anyone expected insta-building destruction like 11S ?  In New York? Wow! That would hurt certain population also...



desirable? realistic?  this is a video game about a guy wearing a suit that can turn to steel, make you strong or fast - but 30sec of partial transparency is too much?  i truthfully cannot see your issue with this.  

did you play the first Crysis?  stealth was so underpowered as to be a waste to use.  it will probably be the same in this one.  if it was implemented how you seem to think it will be, i might agree 
- but as it stands i think you are just confused about how it works.

as for the physics...  i hope it gets better but it is no way a game breaker.


----------



## Frick (Feb 15, 2011)

Sounds like stealth is nicely done here. It was in the first game as well imo.

And  erixx, you can't compare stealth in Thief (wich is sneaking around and hiding in shadows) to a suit that have stealth technology in it. It's just silly.


----------



## douglatins (Feb 15, 2011)

You guys could run the EVGA or Afterburner OSD which displays the DX version


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 15, 2011)

I played through the first Crysis a few times using different methods - guns blazing, stealth etc. It was one of the biggest plus points imo. I liked the fact that you had to remain still to conserve stealth energy....Positioning was the key, especially on the hardest difficulty.


----------



## erixx (Feb 15, 2011)

It's ok, friends, I can use it or not, so no problem from my point of view, but looking at the game like a designer or artist, invisibility is like sex with an invisible woman....

And ok, I am not much into science fiction or fantasy at all, so as I said, I will try to finish the game without using the stealth button.

Underpowered? But from the youtube videos you can see that the player just walks into a checkpoint, face to face with a guard, and can kill him effortlessly. 

That said, guards are as usual standing mostly still waiting to be killed, like in the Pentium1 days. Why we have all the computing power today, apart from for graphics, is a huge mystery to me.


----------



## ctrain (Feb 15, 2011)

digibucc said:


> desirable? realistic?  this is a video game about a guy wearing a suit that can turn to steel, make you strong or fast - but 30sec of partial transparency is too much?  i truthfully cannot see your issue with this.
> 
> did you play the first Crysis?  stealth was so underpowered as to be a waste to use.  it will probably be the same in this one.  if it was implemented how you seem to think it will be, i might agree
> - but as it stands i think you are just confused about how it works.
> ...



stealth was probably the most useful ability in the entirety of the first game.

the difficulty of delta would become comical without it, it's a borderline necessity to abuse. the best was that they would look for you where they last saw you, so you could make some noise, cloak, then sneak around back or past while they went hunting in the bushes.


----------



## erixx (Feb 15, 2011)

Indeed! Yes, but on the other hand FC and Crysis have both enemies that just see thru the woods etc... Things that I would polish before inventing suits and hats


----------



## digibucc (Feb 15, 2011)

ctrain said:


> stealth was probably the most useful ability in the entirety of the first game.
> 
> the difficulty of delta would become comical without it, it's a borderline necessity to abuse. the best was that they would look for you where they last saw you, so you could make some noise, cloak, then sneak around back or past while they went hunting in the bushes.



well i never played delta - on normal i didn't use it out of necessity a single time.  when i would replay an area screwing around sure, but it definitely was not the most useful ability.

maybe on delta that changed - but again i didn't play it on delta, and i doubt more people played it on delta than "normal"


----------



## Frick (Feb 15, 2011)

digibucc said:


> well i never played delta - on normal i didn't use it out of necessity a single time.  when i would replay an area screwing around sure, but it definitely was not the most useful ability.
> 
> maybe on delta that changed - but again i didn't play it on delta, and i doubt more people played it on delta than "normal"



It's a different game altogether.


----------



## Over_Lord (Feb 15, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> More stable or better frames?
> 
> If better Frames it's from DX11 supporting multicore cpus better.
> 
> ...



hmm, seems they havn't done a good job on optimising the explosions.

We cant say that it's an early beta, cuz explosions are part of the engine, and if we remember, the engine was announced in 2009. So THEY SHOULD have got it right by now.

BTW, read at some forum thread, GTX570 guy getting fluid 60fps. Seems it's really another nVidia optimised shithole game... :sigh:

One last this, 

do you think the visuals in DX11 mode and DX9 mode are significantly improved or you don't actually spot any difference while playing(except for better fps under DX11)


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 15, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> BFBC2 doesn't even have proper phsyics, it's all prerendered for the most part ( blow up a building, it takes 5 destroyed walls to knock down a whole building, entire roof INSTA disapeers and then it falls down. ( particle effects and random bricks also get INSTA rendered in order to obscure that walls/etc literally just got deleted with no animation XD)
> 
> BFBC2 upsets me when I play it as it completely ruins imersion watching an entire roof disapeer.
> 
> ...



BC2 is intended as an MP game, having all that done real time would wreck computers. I'm happy with the direction they went, COD doesn't allow anything.

Usually I'm running away from dropping buildings either way.


----------



## TAViX (Feb 15, 2011)

Don't worry ATI works good also. Read on some forums that if you have an ATI 4850 or better you can play it with all details for an average of 30fps or more.


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 15, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> BC2 is intended as an MP game, having all that done real time would wreck computers. I'm happy with the direction they went, COD doesn't allow anything.
> 
> Usually I'm running away from dropping buildings either way.



I just said it wasn't real physics and it was a bit meh IMO.

Both of which are technically true lol 

Also @ other guy, I've not played or downloaded the beta, I said original crysis.


----------



## Nailezs (Feb 15, 2011)

while we're finally on the subject of the game performce, can anyone guestimate how well the game would perform on my rig(the one in the specs)?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 15, 2011)

i played it last night in dx10 and it certainly looks more polished than when i was running it in dx9. funny too because i did not see any real performance drop. that is encouraging. i wish i owned a dx11 card to see what it really feels like to play it because even running it in dx10 i sometimes feel like i am actually in the game.

nailez, your rig will be comparable to mine as i have a q9650 @ 3ghz and a gtx280 so you should expect running it in dx10 between 25-35 FPS.


----------



## scaminatrix (Feb 15, 2011)

Seems the masses are right; sorry AphexDreamer;
I've been seeing this error with the system.cfg settings in the most recent log files:

" Loading Config file HighSpec.cfg (gamecrysis2\config\highspec.cfg)
*[Warning] system.cfg -> invalid configuration line: r_driver dx11*"

Try this:
Instead of "r_driver dx11", use
"r_driver=CryRenderD3D11.dll"

This has stopped the error mesages about dx11 in the logs, but the display in the top right still shows dx9.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 15, 2011)

So... what I'm gathering from this thread is everyone has downloaded the leak and is playing it? lol


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 15, 2011)

johnnyfiive said:


> So... what I'm gathering from this thread is everyone has downloaded the leak and is playing it? lol



yes, a handful of us have and are working out some of the bugs and discussing technical questions related to hardware requirements. i have scared off most of the trolls who only wish to argue about the ethics of piracy.


----------



## Nailezs (Feb 15, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> i played it last night in dx10 and it certainly looks more polished than when i was running it in dx9. funny too because i did not see any real performance drop. that is encouraging. i wish i owned a dx11 card to see what it really feels like to play it because even running it in dx10 i sometimes feel like i am actually in the game.
> 
> nailez, your rig will be comparable to mine as i have a q9650 @ 3ghz and a gtx280 so you should expect running it in dx10 between 25-35 FPS.



thanks Easy Rhino. my eyes dont see any difference in fps from ~30+ so that should run just fine for me!



johnnyfiive said:


> So... what I'm gathering from this thread is everyone has downloaded the leak and is playing it? lol



hell no! im not touchin that thing with a 10ft pole! im on probation dude lol. i was in jail with a guy who had a year just for being in the posession of suspected pirated dvd's, they never even proved they were real fakes!


----------



## scaminatrix (Feb 15, 2011)

johnnyfiive said:


> So... what I'm gathering from this thread is everyone has downloaded the leak and is playing it? lol



Believe it or not, I haven't played it, I'm just trying to get my mate running it right. I see this as "early troubleshooting"; we might have to still use these setting changes when the real deal comes out. Hope not though...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 15, 2011)

when i put in the new system.cfg info to enable dx10/11 i lost the little streamIO in the top right corner. is there a way to reenable that while still running dx10?


----------



## Frick (Feb 15, 2011)

I can't be bothered. I just want it to see how the story develops.


----------



## scaminatrix (Feb 15, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> when i put in the new system.cfg info to enable dx10/11 i lost the little streamIO in the top right corner. is there a way to reenable that while still running dx10?



Yea, just change:
r_displayInfo = 0
to
r_displayInfo = 1


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 15, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Yea, just change:
> r_displayInfo = 0
> to
> r_displayInfo = 1



oh duh, thanks!

uhm so the streaming IO still says i am running the dx9 profile even when i change r_driver to dx11 or dx10 in 32 bit or 64bit mode. anyone else confirm this?


----------



## douglatins (Feb 15, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> oh duh, thanks!
> 
> uhm so the streaming IO still says i am running the dx9 profile even when i change r_driver to dx11 or dx10 in 32 bit or 64bit mode. anyone else confirm this?



Use rivatuner OSD! I will when i get home


----------



## claylomax (Feb 15, 2011)

johnnyfiive said:


> So... what I'm gathering from this thread is everyone has downloaded the leak and is playing it? lol



You haven't? You must be the only one.


----------



## JATownes (Feb 15, 2011)

Thought you guys might find this interesting MSNBC Link


----------



## scaminatrix (Feb 15, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> oh duh, thanks!
> 
> uhm so the streaming IO still says i am running the dx9 profile even when i change r_driver to dx11 or dx10 in 32 bit or 64bit mode. anyone else confirm this?



Have you used this?:
"r_driver=CryRenderD3D11.dll"

the display still says dx9 when using this, but it no longer shows up in the error log. I don't think you can rely on the streaming IO. IMO the only thing to rely on here is your eyes and your gut; take some screenies and have a proper butch.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 15, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Have you used this?:
> "r_driver=CryRenderD3D11.dll"



hrm, i only have a dx10 graphics card tho and i dont see a CryRenderD3D10.dll file


----------



## scaminatrix (Feb 15, 2011)

try this:
r_driver=d3dx10_42.dll


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 15, 2011)

I think this leaked beta is based on a more polished version for X360 than PC. This is all speculation based on the amount of x360 and PS3 files in the ISO. I need to test the config lines to force DX10/11 but I have my doubts on that working properly since most people are saying the display info still reports DX9. I sure hope Crytek doesnt release the final product including PS3client stress tests and all sorts of useless console files. 

I was trying to make the benchmark_GPU.bat work and then I realised it's a direct copy from the original Crysis Bin32/64. The commands and the path for the levels (including level names) all refer to Crysis1. 

I tried the afformentioned fix for CFX and while flickering did go away I did not see any performance increase despite 60-80% usage on each GPU.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 15, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> I think this leaked beta is based on a more polished version for X360 than PC. This is all speculation based on the amount of x360 and PS3 files in the ISO. I need to test the config lines to force DX10/11 but I have my doubts on that working properly since most people are saying the display info still reports DX9. I sure hope Crytek doesnt release the final product including PS3client stress tests and all sorts of useless console files.
> 
> I was trying to make the benchmark_GPU.bat work and then I realised it's a direct copy from the original Crysis Bin32/64. The commands and the path for the levels (including level names) all refer to Crysis1.
> 
> I tried the afformentioned fix for CFX and while flickering did go away I did not see any performance increase despite 60-80% usage on each GPU.



i think you are correct. those renderer files are useless as they have not been implemented into the build.


----------



## Kreij (Feb 15, 2011)

Seems Killzone 3 was leaked shortly after Crysis 2 was leaked.
Must be national leak month or something. :/


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 15, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> i think you are correct. those renderer files are useless as they have not been implemented into the build.



I did find this however. Someone uploaded a video and the streaming dev info does list "VeryHighSpec". In the spoiler link you can find a config for the game to force Vhigh. 

This is another vid from the same guy actually showing some ingame scenes. (Vhigh as well)



Spoiler



;Place in a text file called autoexec.cfg in the root of your crysis folder. 



 crysis2

sys_game_folder=GameCrysis2
sys_dll_game=CryGameCrysis2.dll
sys_user_folder=Crysis2
sys_spec_Full=4

Change resolution r_width= example 1280,800,1600,1680
r_height=example 720,1024,1050,1080

Activate SLI or CF r_MultiGPU=[1,2] 0=SINGLE CARD

r_MultiGPU=0
r_driver=DX11
r_width=1680 
r_height=1050 
q_quality=3
q_ShaderGeneral=3
q_ShaderMetal=3
q_ShaderGlass=3 
q_ShaderVegetation=3 
q_ShaderIce=3 
q_ShaderTerrain=3 
q_ShaderShadow=3
q_ShaderWater=3
q_ShaderFx=3
q_ShaderPostProcess=3
q_ShaderHDR=3
q_ShaderSky=3	
q_Renderer=3

r_ShaderCompilerServer=
r_ShadersRemoteCompiler=0

log_IncludeTime=1

Change language 
sys_languages="english"  

Turn on\off FPS on=1 off=0
r_displayInfo=0


!!!Attention!!!

This version of the game does not support full DX11, but with this configuration the game will use some of DX11 and all the settings are in very high instead of just hight. Making the game even more beautiful.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 15, 2011)

since a lot of that autoexec.cfg info conflicts with the new system.cfg info i am guessing to get autoexec.cfg to work you need to put the default info back into system.cfg


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 15, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> since a lot of that autoexec.cfg info conflicts with the new system.cfg info i am guessing to get autoexec.cfg to work you need to put the default info back into system.cfg



In the original Crysis you just needed either or. Just rename to "system.cfg_" or copy the config into system.cfg... your call really. Can't hurt to try, I would but I'm at work.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 15, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> In the original Crysis you just needed either or. Just rename to "system.cfg_" or copy the config into system.cfg... your call really. Can't hurt to try, I would but I'm at work.



hrm, either way doesnt set quality to veryhighspec

maybe because i am using dx10 card...

edit: nope, you have to include system.cfg or the game will not load throwing a "failed to load game dll"


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 15, 2011)

Hmmm... maybe try removing the r_driver=DX11 call

OK.. leave system config as default.. remove DX11 call from autoexec.cfg and try that.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 15, 2011)

it doesnt load autoexec.cfg either way. how do i know? because it starts in a window mode before going fullscreen which means it is reading the default system.cfg file.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 15, 2011)

Strange. And once loaded the game never shows Vhigh? 

I'll try this when I get home. I only assumed this would work because it shows it in the video I found. Here is the link to the original. http://www.rbctwitter.com/150717-news-crysis-2-beta-dx11-very-high-fix-slicf-possible-fix/


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 15, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> Strange. And once loaded the game never shows Vhigh?
> 
> I'll try this when I get home. I only assumed this would work because it shows it in the video I found. Here is the link to the original. http://www.rbctwitter.com/150717-news-crysis-2-beta-dx11-very-high-fix-slicf-possible-fix/



i think it is a load of crap because setting something like r_driver=DX11 does nothing anyway. i am pretty sure anything above dx9 and high settings is impossible in this build.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 15, 2011)

You did see it say VeryHighSpec in the video right?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 15, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> You did see it say VeryHighSpec in the video right?



yea i see it. looks like something setup using the provided editor. im not saying the guy is lieing but rather that you cant change those settings in the actual game.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 15, 2011)

So no True DX11 right? I'm confused now...


----------



## HalfAHertz (Feb 15, 2011)

can we humble folks get some screen shots of all these very high dx11 graphics we keep hearing about?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 15, 2011)

HalfAHertz said:


> can we humble folks get some screen shots of all these very high dx11 graphics we keep hearing about?



they dont exist.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 15, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> they dont exist.



I knew I was right! 

I tried that Very high config as well and I just keep getting High Specs.

I tried to manually change the settings from 2 to 3 and it wouldn't let me so I don't know how that guy did it.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 15, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> I knew I was right!
> 
> I tried that Very high config as well and I just keep getting High Specs.
> 
> I tried to manually change the settings from 2 to 3 and it wouldn't let me so I don't know how that guy did it.



if you look at the video you can see he is using the editor that is provided. my guess is somewhere in the editor settings you can change it.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 15, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> if you look at the video you can see he is using the editor that is provided. my guess is somewhere in the editor settings you can change it.



Oh! interesting. The editor has a Very High Spec option, as well as a PS3, Xbox, High, and Med graphic settings. I just didn't know you could full screen like that in the editor. 

Perhaps there is someway to get the settings from the Editor and apply it to the game. Perhaps...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 15, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> Oh! interesting. The editor has a Very High Spec option, as well as a PS3, Xbox, High, and Med graphic settings. I just didn't know you could full screen like that in the editor.



yup, that is exactly it. 



> Perhaps there is someway to get the settings from the Editor and apply it to the game. Perhaps...



i don't think you can. we will just have to wait for the real thing.


----------



## scaminatrix (Feb 15, 2011)

I just used:
sys_spec=4
After the dx11 palova, my mates now looks like this:

```
; crysis2

sys_game_folder=GameCrysis2
sys_dll_game=CryGameCrysis2.dll
sys_user_folder=Crysis2
sys_float_exceptions=0
sys_spec=4

r_ShadersRemoteCompiler=0

log_IncludeTime = 0
sys_languages = "english"


r_displayInfo = 1


con_restricted = 0
r_width = 1280
r_height = 1024
```


That kept the game at VeryHighSpec still with the deformable terrain.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 15, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> I just used:
> sys_spec=4
> After the dx11 palova, my mates now looks like this:
> 
> ...



Can you post some screens?


----------



## scaminatrix (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm on mobile broadband, I got about 50MB of my monthly limit left, but I'll give you a snippet hold on.

EDIT: By the way, F12 does a screenshot, and saves it in:

C:\Users\USERNAME\Saved Games\Crysis2\ScreenShots (windows7)

I DON'T recommend experimenting with the Fxx buttons. One of them is "Delete Savegame". Lots of fun with that. F10 is interesting though...

ANOTHER EDIT: The screenie below is using the .cfg settings in my last post.


----------



## erixx (Feb 15, 2011)

thanks Scam! Is that George Bush Junior over in the there upper left? 8-P


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 15, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> I just used:
> sys_spec=4
> After the dx11 palova, my mates now looks like this:
> 
> ...



i can confirm this works but the graphics do not look any better. also, frame rate stays the same which is further evidence to my point.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 15, 2011)

Did you notice any difference in destruction?


----------



## douglatins (Feb 15, 2011)

Omg coca-cola recipe was leaked! http://newsfeed.time.com/2011/02/15/is-this-the-real-thing-coca-colas-secret-formula-discovered/

Guys please don't try to make your own in your home, like buy their stuff.
Piracy acts continues to hurt the refreshing drinks future.

lol. I'm just joking, no need to delete my post choppy mods


----------



## scaminatrix (Feb 15, 2011)

We've got all the settings maxxed in catalyst (except AA) too. It won't look any better if your mipmap detail level is low, for example. Max it all!!

I could have sworn I noticed a difference between using sys_specs = 3 (High I think) and using sys_specs = 4 (Very high)


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 15, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> Did you notice any difference in destruction?



I'm interested in this aswell, it seems there isn't any so far.


----------



## scaminatrix (Feb 15, 2011)

the level in my screenie, Madison Square, there's not much destructible at all. It looks like it hasn't been fully done yet. Hold on, upping comparison screenie.

Before and after; notice the concrete post on the left.


----------



## douglatins (Feb 15, 2011)

Ok It still still feels that everything is undestructible. What is the best CFG as of now?


----------



## Brilford Wimley (Feb 16, 2011)

I read that the beta is pretty green and that it doesn't run all that great. 

So far, there hasn't been a whole lot of illegal downloading of the game.

Could this be a marketing ploy? It's getting lots of attention and maybe the 
free advertisement will make up for whatever they lose from illegal downloading.

I just think that most people who want the game are going to buy it eventually
regardless of the leak.


----------



## Kreij (Feb 16, 2011)

I doubt that this was intentional. A buggy Alpha build could turn off people (first impressions tend to stick pretty good) and hurt sales in the long run.


----------



## scaminatrix (Feb 16, 2011)

douglatins said:


> Ok It still still feels that everything is undestructible. What is the best CFG as of now?



I think it's still worth experimenting mate.
TRIPTEX posted a good template to start with. Using what he posted, I'd do this:


```
sys_game_folder=GameCrysis2
sys_dll_game=CryGameCrysis2.dll
sys_user_folder=Crysis2
sys_spec=4

r_width= 1280
r_height=1024

r_MultiGPU=0
[B]q_quality=4
q_ShaderGeneral=4
q_ShaderMetal=4
q_ShaderGlass=4
q_ShaderVegetation=4
q_ShaderIce=4
q_ShaderTerrain=4
q_ShaderShadow=4
q_ShaderWater=4
q_ShaderFx=4
q_ShaderPostProcess=4
q_ShaderHDR=4
q_ShaderSky=4
q_Renderer=4[/B]

r_ShadersRemoteCompiler=0

log_IncludeTime=0

sys_languages="english"

r_displayInfo=1
```

*Using "sys_specs=3" and "sys_specs=5" both give worse graphics than using "sys_specs=4". On that basis, I would change the above (in bold) from 3 to 4.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Feb 16, 2011)

I don't even want to spoil my self , and i can confirm the build in unplayable at all, freezes and crashes.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 16, 2011)

RuskiSnajper said:


> i can confirm the build in unplayable at all, freezes and crashes.



for you maybe, but for the rest of us it is playable despite some issues.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 16, 2011)

I can get the game to launch in DX11 but when the level loads all I see is the HUD and crosshair.


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 16, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> I can get the game to launch in DX11 but when the level loads all I see is the HUD and crosshair.



Maybe this is why it's not release yet... 

Has anyone even managed to play it fully in DX11?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 16, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Maybe this is why it's not release yet...
> 
> Has anyone even managed to play it fully in DX11?



doesnt look like it.


some of us trusted the interwebs that the DX11 code worked, when it doesnt.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 16, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> I can get the game to launch in DX11 but when the level loads all I see is the HUD and crosshair.



what cfg did you use?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 16, 2011)

It wasnt a config. I renamed a few files and launched the game via shortcut with "fullscreen" it launches and says DX11 but never fully worked.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 16, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> It wasnt a config. I renamed a few files and launched the game via shortcut with "fullscreen" it launches and says DX11 but never fully worked.



yea that would make sense since dx10/11 are not built into the actual game code yet.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 16, 2011)

I just had to try for myself. I've seen what I need to see from this beta and I am deleting the files. I really think this game is worth the wait and I dont want to bother with the beta anymore. I know I will be playing a lot of the game upon release.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 16, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> I just had to try for myself. I've seen what I need to see from this beta and I am deleting the files. I really think this game is worth the wait and I dont want to bother with the beta anymore. I know I will be playing a lot of the game upon release.



i agree although i am not a big FPS guy. i will buy it when it is $30 and there is a solid multiplayer.

edit: also if mechwarrior living legends takes advantage of it!


----------



## Over_Lord (Feb 16, 2011)

johnnyfiive said:


> So... what I'm gathering from this thread is everyone has downloaded the leak and is playing it? lol



1. yes
2. no

Yes, we downloaded it
No, we're not playing, we're merely testing and cursing and wada wada

DX11 is broken, heck I dont know when DX10 comes into picture. Yes nothing seems destructible. PS3 and X360 files in the PC beta build seems like CRYTEK got confused what's a PC and whats a console.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 16, 2011)

thunderising said:


> 1. yes
> 2. no
> 
> Yes, we downloaded it
> ...



how do you think console games gets get made? code monkeys slowly typing away on a 360 gamepad?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 16, 2011)

Mussels said:


> how do you think console games gets get made? code monkeys slowly typing away on a 360 gamepad?



LOL the image is stuck in my head! 

On that note. This build seems more like a Console port. I suppose it makes a tad bit sense to first do a Direct Port and then work from there.

Although reanalyzing what I just said. Isn't it already first made on the PC, technically? So isn't it that its ported from the PC to the Xbox and then what back again?

But if Cryengine 3 requires only that it be coded once (First on the PC) and then the engine automatically (from what I read) exports for console use, why don't we have a PC demo yet?

So actually the PC version should be the first one done correct?

Why do I feel like I'm stuck in a loop...


----------



## Mussels (Feb 16, 2011)

basically they make it on PC, and then iron it out til it works well on console.


Once thats done they 'improve' the PC version with minor tweaks, graphics boosts, etc.


Because of that method the game is the same on all platforms as far as gameplay, mechanics, and AI are concerned - but as i said earlier in the thread, this means we're stuck with the lowest common denominator (meaning, consoles weak CPU's mean crap AI, small memory amounts mean small levels, etc)


----------



## Over_Lord (Feb 16, 2011)

Mussels said:


> how do you think console games gets get made? code monkeys slowly typing away on a 360 gamepad?



if there was a button to press as "LIKE" i would surely do so....

Cheers anyways


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 16, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> LOL the image is stuck in my head!
> 
> On that note. This build seems more like a Console port. I suppose it makes a tad bit sense to first do a Direct Port and then work from there.
> 
> ...



the XBOX 360 demo was a timed exclusive. Microsoft probably paid a lot for it


----------



## TAViX (Feb 16, 2011)

So what I have discovered so far:
In order to successfully load a starting chapter of the game you need to set up the game on Gamer settings otherwise the game will freeze. But after the loading of the cinematic start of the level, you can put back the game on any quality you desire.
So if you want you game not to freeze during the level loading or imediatelly after the level is loading just put Gamer to the graphics. 
That's it....
Also the quality difference between Advanced and Gamer is not that big...


----------



## Mussels (Feb 16, 2011)

TAViX said:


> So what I have discovered so far:
> In order to successfully load a starting chapter of the game you need to set up the game on Gamer settings otherwise the game will freeze. But after the loading of the cinematic start of the level, you can put back the game on any quality you desire.
> So if you want you game not to freeze during the level loading or imediatelly after the level is loading just put Gamer to the graphics.
> That's it....
> Also the quality difference between Advanced and Gamer is not that big...



if you change it via the cfg file, you can go all the way upto 4 (vhigh) and it loads with no issues.

also, despite not actually loading DX11, the changes in that cfg i posted earlier solve almost all of the graphical bugs (and makes nanovision work, too)


----------



## scaminatrix (Feb 16, 2011)

I think it's using some of the dx11-ness, but reverts to dx9 for what's missing. After using the r_driver=CryRenderD3D11.dll switch, I get a load of errors thown up that I didn't get before, but some of the errors I got before using the swtich are missing afterwards, if that makes sense. There seems to be *a* difference, just not enough!!

Anyway, I'm pretty much giving up now, been bang on the .cfg's for like three days with bugger all sleep, the real world exists somewhere, and I must attend to it.
I'll be buying it the second it's out.
One last thing:
It seems there may be five difficultys


----------



## HalfAHertz (Feb 16, 2011)

Dx is not as programmable as OGL. Once you start an executable in a certain Dx level, you can't switch back and forward between 9 and 11 or mix them together. So it's either using dumbed down Dx11 or not using it at all - there's no middle option.


----------



## erixx (Feb 16, 2011)

http://www.mycrysis.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=7525
CRYSIS 2 DEMO 1ST MARCH
the end of all your doubts! 8)


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 16, 2011)

TAViX said:


> So what I have discovered so far:
> In order to successfully load a starting chapter of the game you need to set up the game on Gamer settings otherwise the game will freeze. But after the loading of the cinematic start of the level, you can put back the game on any quality you desire.
> So if you want you game not to freeze during the level loading or imediatelly after the level is loading just put Gamer to the graphics.
> That's it....
> Also the quality difference between Advanced and Gamer is not that big...



I will have to try this when i get home!


----------



## TAViX (Feb 16, 2011)

Mussels said:


> if you change it via the cfg file, you can go all the way upto 4 (vhigh) and it loads with no issues.
> 
> also, despite not actually loading DX11, the changes in that cfg i posted earlier solve almost all of the graphical bugs (and makes nanovision work, too)



Did that, sadly didn't work...
But again, I have found another solution to use when the game freeze during loading or chatter. Press Ctr-Alt-Del, then choose Task Manager, and the game will continue to load on the background. But don't select it until it finish it's loading or stuff or it will freez again.
Enjoy the testing.
Cheers! 

p.s. btw, do you get missing sounds and no sounds at all from dialogs and weapons??

Delete the game, waiting to buy the orig.


----------



## douglatins (Feb 16, 2011)

erixx said:


> http://www.mycrysis.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=7525
> CRYSIS 2 DEMO 1ST MARCH
> the end of all your doubts! 8)



BC2 demo was DX9 only


----------



## Kakkoii (Feb 17, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> http://cache.gawker.com/assets/images/comment/9/2011/02/3b1db42bc5d70475d903a37916125f57/340x.png
> 
> DLC on disc is becoming a hot topic.



I wish people would stop spreading that lie. First of all, all 4 of those folders only contain a single file, which is an archive of shader effects used by objects and effects in general throughout the game. There are no level files, geometry, textures, or anything of the sort that would constitute DLC being "on disc" already.

Then there is the fact the first 3 levels there are the same name as levels that already exist in the freaking game!!!  So perhaps they are planned multiplayer versions of those maps, those folders just being place-markers for now until they have time to start developing them. Since if this is the state their build is at on the 13th of January, they have a lot of shit to get done within a month and a half. (Have to leave time for disc manufacturing and shipping.)



scaminatrix said:


> I think it's still worth experimenting mate.
> TRIPTEX posted a good template to start with. Using what he posted, I'd do this:
> 
> 
> ...



The reason 5 is worse than 4 is because 5 is Xbox 360 graphics preset mode, which has a mix of settings ranging between 1-2. And 6-7 is PS3 graphics mode.
_____________________________________________________________

Don't know if it's been posted, but for people who want to keep their Multiplayer scores, you need to create a new Single Player profile first, because the Default one the game runs on get's reset every time, which won't happen to a custom profile.


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 17, 2011)

no


----------



## Widjaja (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## Over_Lord (Feb 17, 2011)

erixx said:


> http://www.mycrysis.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=7525
> CRYSIS 2 DEMO 1ST MARCH
> the end of all your doubts! 8)



excellent, we already had the singleplayer demo

now for some multiplayer action


----------



## Mussels (Feb 17, 2011)

thunderising said:


> excellent, we already had the singleplayer demo
> 
> now for some multiplayer action



multiplayer was fully working in the beta...


----------



## hellrazor (Feb 17, 2011)

Exactly, cats are the reason we can't have nice things.


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 17, 2011)

I didn't even take that screen shot. I was talking about DLC on disc because it's a hot-button issue and the screen shot reminded me of it. 

when did the internet get so cut throat.


----------



## Widjaja (Feb 17, 2011)

hellrazor said:


> Exactly, cats are the reason we can't have nice things.



If cats are another name for software pirates then for sure!

I want my Red Dead Redemption on PC


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## erixx (Feb 17, 2011)

talk about off-topic.... OMG Makes me want a cat-1st person-shooter LOL!


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Feb 17, 2011)

My friend gave me the game today.

I have literally no problem at all. Runs fine, no missing textures. It freezes during loading screens but after 5 seconds the game is all loaded up. I must say, i have no problems like you guys do. I'm running Hardcore settings at 1360x760 all good. Game is OK :S. Not the best. Graphics are alright, but nothing to wow me. 

I will be buying it retail though.


----------



## scaminatrix (Feb 17, 2011)

I think it's like the BlackOps fiasco, I'm guessing most users with performance problems are running C2D/C2Q.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 17, 2011)

1nf3rn0x said:


> My friend gave me the game today.
> 
> I have literally no problem at all. Runs fine, no missing textures. It freezes during loading screens but after 5 seconds the game is all loaded up. I must say, i have no problems like you guys do. I'm running Hardcore settings at 1360x760 all good. Game is OK :S. Not the best. Graphics are alright, but nothing to wow me.
> 
> I will be buying it retail though.



did you change the cfg file? doing that fixed most errors.


----------



## douglatins (Feb 17, 2011)

Why are you guys running on low resolutions?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 17, 2011)

douglatins said:


> Why are you guys running on low resolutions?



the config file i gave out was purely so that anyone could use it, and fix up the resolution in game. i ran it at 1080p.


i'm guessing 1nf3rn0x has a low resolution screen, like my HDTV.


----------



## animal007uk (Feb 17, 2011)

douglatins said:


> Why are you guys running on low resolutions?



Because we don't all have 1920/1080 screens.


----------



## digibucc (Feb 17, 2011)

Widjaja said:


> If cats are another name for software pirates then for sure!
> 
> I want my Red Dead Redemption on PC



pirates or not, the simple fact of the matter is that less people buy pc games than console games.  flat out, that is the reason the pc games market is diminishing.  

there is rampant piracy on xbox and the ps3 is now hackable via a USB stick, no soldering, nothing. if piracy itself were the issue, they would all be failing, 
but an objective look shows the video game market growing by leaps and bounds, bypassing all other media.

yes the pc games market is in a slump, but it's because devs can code a game multi-platform, release it on 3 machines and make a crap-ton more money .  

*focusing on quality pc games just isn't profitable, even if everyone that could and might possibly buy a game did, it would still not match console sales.  it is a losing game from the start.*

sorry to go OT, and i know this is a never-ending debate - so i won't say anymore than i have, but let's just be objective before making asinine statements like "pirates killed pc gaming"


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 17, 2011)

I tend to find general PC users don't know how to use their pc to play 3d games.

Or that if they spent 75 quid they'd turn their regular home pc into something more powerful than a console. ( add graphics card)

Hell loads of people I know didn;t know you can OPEN a pc lol


----------



## ctrain (Feb 17, 2011)

HalfAHertz said:


> Dx is not as programmable as OGL. Once you start an executable in a certain Dx level, you can't switch back and forward between 9 and 11 or mix them together. So it's either using dumbed down Dx11 or not using it at all - there's no middle option.



erm, no. just about the entire fixed function pipeline is gone since DX10, everything is based off programmable shaders now. OGL is the one that has been playing catch up.

and there's really nothing stopping you from from flipping back and forth from 11 to 9 besides the extra work. DX11 can work on DX9 hardware for that matter, so it can all be under one API.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 17, 2011)

ctrain said:


> erm, no. just about the entire fixed function pipeline is gone since DX10, everything is based off programmable shaders now. OGL is the one that has been playing catch up.
> 
> and there's really nothing stopping you from from flipping back and forth from 11 to 9 besides the extra work. DX11 can work on DX9 hardware for that matter, so it can all be under one API.



not quite. DX10 and 10.1 cards can run DX11 (if they code the game/app to support it), but DX9 cards cant run DX11 games.


thats why next gen games like battlefield 3 are ditching DX9, because they can support 10 and up with the one .exe/set of code.


----------



## ctrain (Feb 17, 2011)

http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ff476082(v=VS.85).aspx
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ff476329(v=VS.85).aspx

http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ff476876(v=VS.85).aspx

straight from msdn.

no xp support obviously, but dx9 hardware can in fact run straight from the dx11 api.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 17, 2011)

ctrain said:


> http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ff476329(v=VS.85).aspx
> 
> bam. no xp support obviously, but dx9 hardware can in fact run straight from the dx11 api.



i dunno whether you meant to link me to something else, but that page says nothing of the sort. its pretty much saying how to detect what DX level the cards support... doesnt say anything about cross compatibility.


the facts i've given are from personal testing - several DX11 games i've ran dropped to DX10 levels on DX10 hardware, just with disabled settings. the same is not true for DX9 hardware, which wont start.


----------



## ctrain (Feb 17, 2011)

edited

it's up to the developer to support, but it's possible and it works. dx11 games don't have an automatic fallback to dx10, it needs to be added by the developer.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 17, 2011)

pantherx12 said:


> I tend to find general PC users don't know how to use their pc to play 3d games.
> 
> Or that if they spent 75 quid they'd turn their regular home pc into something more powerful than a console. ( add graphics card)
> 
> Hell loads of people I know didn;t know you can OPEN a pc lol



OH GOD DONT DO THAT YOU'LL GET ELECTROCUTED


i was finger walking an overheating GTX280 and had my friends GF pissing herself. she backed away like i was going to explode or something.


edit: that was weird, email notification made browser take me to an older page, and i quoted something from there thinking it was the latest comment. how odd.


----------



## Over_Lord (Feb 17, 2011)

^^ my friend says he as 250GB RAM


----------



## yogurt_21 (Feb 17, 2011)

digibucc said:


> pirates or not, the simple fact of the matter is that less people buy pc games than console games.  flat out, that is the reason the pc games market is diminishing.
> 
> there is rampant piracy on xbox and the ps3 is now hackable via a USB stick, no soldering, nothing. if piracy itself were the issue, they would all be failing,
> but an objective look shows the video game market growing by leaps and bounds, bypassing all other media.
> ...



my guess is mmo's are conveniently left out of that equation. 
http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2010-12-13-world-of-warcraft-cataclysm-sales-are-wow

first glance looks like cod outsold it right? wrong. cod was bought once and paid once wow gets you for the expansion and 15$ a month thereafter. Make no mistake all figures on console gaming vs pc gaming are incorrect. steam downloads are nearly always left off, mmo's excluded, and all that is counted is retail sales. Seeing as retail sales are the dinosaur that is being put down (finally if you ask me) those figure are bunk. 

Everything is going towards downloadable games/content, powerful mobile devices, and unfortunately mmo's. I really hate to tell you console lovers but it's not pc gaming that's on the decline. Sure a few years ago that was the case but not now. It's actually on the rise.


----------



## TAViX (Feb 17, 2011)

Do  you have proper sound for chattering and weapons or it's just my pc...


----------



## hellrazor (Feb 17, 2011)

Yeah, but MMOs don't really count as game *sales*. I mean *buying* the game does, but subscription costs do not.


----------



## lisburnni (Feb 17, 2011)

I assume this is a common  problem Tavix because i have it too, also sometimes pressing escape to bring up the menu, causes crashes and freezes

seems like a good game so far, mines been on pre order for months


----------



## HalfAHertz (Feb 17, 2011)

Don't worry if Activision Blizzard have it their way you'll soon have to both buy and subscribe to play your games


----------



## horik (Feb 17, 2011)

here you can see a single player campaign on xbox 360 http://www.gamespot.com/shows/now-playing/?event=now_playing_crysis_220110216&tag=topslot;img;1


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Feb 17, 2011)

Mussels said:


> did you change the cfg file? doing that fixed most errors.



I did nothing with the cfg file. The game runs absolutely like a dream, no slow downs 62.5fps constant. No bugs at all, played it for about 2 hours. And im running the game at 1360x768.


----------



## claylomax (Feb 17, 2011)

1nf3rn0x said:


> I did nothing with the cfg file. The game runs absolutely like a dream, no slow downs 62.5fps constant. No bugs at all, played it for about 2 hours. And im running the game at 1360x768.



Same here, didn't change anything, game runs smoothly, no freeze, no lock-ups; around 40fps on hardcore at 1900x1200; but so far for me the highlight is the sound, best I ever heard in a computer game, I don't know if it's my sound card or my speakers but the sound is great.


----------



## scaminatrix (Feb 17, 2011)

TAViX said:


> Do  you have proper sound for chattering and weapons or it's just my pc...



Yea loads of people are having problems.
I helped things slightly by going into Control Panel -> Sounds; and disabling everything except the audio output you're using. Might have been coincidence, but I think it helped.
You won't get it perfect, as it seems some of the weapon sounds are replaced with fillers for now.
Also, the dialog is actually there, it's just really quiet and echo-y. It sounds like it's trying to come out of the rear speakers of a 5.1 setup, when you've only got a 2 channel setup, if you know what I mean.
I just turned the sound effects right down in the options, and left the dialog up and tuned my amp up. Pikey fix FTW


----------



## Demonz (Feb 17, 2011)

Anyone haveing the same problem as me?
I load the game, And about to start story mode, the intro video works, but then after that the screen goes black and nothing happends.
Furthermore when i load the consel it comes up with some "parsing error" and not being able to read certain .XML files. 
Anyone else having the same problem?
and if not can somone give me a good link to where to download please. 
Cheers, 
Demonz


----------



## claylomax (Feb 17, 2011)

Demonz said:


> Anyone haveing the same problem as me?
> I load the game, And about to start story mode, the intro video works, but then after that the screen goes black and nothing happends.
> Furthermore when i load the consel it comes up with some "parsing error" and not being able to read certain .XML files.
> Anyone else having the same problem?
> ...



Update your DirectX.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Feb 17, 2011)

hellrazor said:


> Yeah, but MMOs don't really count as game *sales*. I mean *buying* the game does, but subscription costs do not.



umm I think you really need to lookup what sales is in business. Ongoing subscription* IS *sales. It's just another payment method. Should you prefer a single figure I'll give you an annual one. 

WOW:Cataclysm 40$ (at launch), monthly subsciptions per user per year 180$ 180+40=220
220x 3.3million = 726,000,000 

COD Black Ops 60$ (at launch), single time purchase.
60x 5.7 million = 342,000,000

you can't just skew away revenue out of the equation because it doesn't make you feel all warm and homey about your console. Throwing out any games is already presenting biased data. the fact remains the industry is going away from disc sales. The industry is going towards all in one devices (that's certainly not consoles). A single mmo can bring in more revenue per year than 5 console games can in several years. 


mobile phone gaming is on the rise and is set to take a larger portion of the gaming market

http://venturebeat.com/2010/08/10/o...one-play-expected-to-grow-in-next-five-years/

downloads like on steam aren't almost ever counted amongst sales figures. Every time I hear consoles are outselling I mention these things and there's always some randow excuse of "oh that doesn't count" a Sale is a Sale is a Sale. no matter how you mix the batter when you bake it, it comes out as revenue for the company so that's a sale.


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 17, 2011)

I know publishers really like physical copies.



BumbleBee said:


> it's hard not to chase Call of Duty's success. in 2009 World of Warcraft was making $1.3b a year. Call of Duty: Black Ops made $1b in a couple months.



that is scary.


----------



## ctrain (Feb 17, 2011)

so crysis 2 is now on steam for 60 dollars. portal 2 on the other hand can be had for 40 if you get a buddy in on it.


what game am i more likely to purchase


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 17, 2011)

ctrain said:


> so crysis 2 is now on steam for 60 dollars. portal 2 on the other hand can be had for 40 if you get a buddy in on it.
> 
> 
> what game am i more likely to purchase



we know portal 2 is going to be a better game and since it costs less i am guessing you will buy portal 2.


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 17, 2011)

Portal 2 would be my choice. if you own a PS3 buy it because you get a free copy on Steam and it supports cross-platform multiplayer. I don't think Crysis 2 will be a hit.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Feb 17, 2011)

Some benchmarks based on the leaked version here:  

http://www.techspot.com/review/367-crysis2-beta-performance/


----------



## Kakkoii (Feb 17, 2011)

ctrain said:


> so crysis 2 is now on steam for 60 dollars. portal 2 on the other hand can be had for 40 if you get a buddy in on it.
> 
> 
> what game am i more likely to purchase



Well, Crysis 2 comes with what I think is very fun and deep online multiplayer. With a similar unlock system to what made COD so popular. It helps justify the higher price since you can get so much more gameplay time out of it with the multiplayer. Sure Portal 2 has multiplayer, but just co-op gameplay and a few other misc things. It's not an actual FPS game,


----------



## yogurt_21 (Feb 17, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> I know publishers really like physical copies.
> 
> 
> 
> that is scary.



there were 10 million subscribers in 09, by subscriptions alone that comes to 1.8billion, not 1.3. Also 2009 was a non expansion year, remember that adds 40$ per subscriber. the numbers I posted up are launch numbers for cataclysm alone. it won't take long for the rest of wow subscribers to purchase the expansion

there are 12 million subscribers now by the monthly fee that comes to 2.16 billion a year, then add in the eventuality of 12 million purchasing cataclysm (many have already) and that's an additional 480 million and the total comes to 2.64 billion. 


1 game on a single platform vs 1 game on 3 platforms (ps3, xbox, and pc)

also know that cod black ops is an extreme rarity. most games are lucky to gross 300 million in sales total. Only specific titles exceed those numbers. The original crysis for instance didn't.


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 17, 2011)

http://www.ocbj.com/news/2010/oct/07/irvines-blizzard-tallies-12m-subscribers-warcraft-/


----------



## Demonz (Feb 18, 2011)

claylomax said:


> Update your DirectX.



Made no difference, by because all my drviers and directx are up2date - where did you download the game from? my files may be corrupt


----------



## John Peterson (Feb 18, 2011)

I would be interested in activating FSAA or DX11.

DX11 can probably not be enabled since the official way to enable it doesn't work. The help for r_Driver says "Sets the renderer driver ( DX9/DX11/AUTO/NULL ). Default is DX11 on Vista and Windows 7 and DX9 otherwise. Specify in system.cfg like this: r_Driver = "DX11"" The reason r_Driver = "DX11" is ignored in this build is since it doesn't work, forcing it to render through DX11 by renaming CryRenderD3D11.dll to CryRenderD3D9.dll will remove all textures as reported, and create a flood of error messages in the console.

Even more interesting to me is that r_FSAA = 1 doesn't work either, it removes all textures too. How anyone can play without FSAA is beyond me.

Three signs they bugtested it mostly for the consoles and very little for the PC:


FSAA doesn't work. I mean, come on.
DX11 doesn't work.
The default r_multithreaded = 1 hangs all videos after a few or a couple of seconds, how could you not have noticed that if you bugtested the game at all?


----------



## ctrain (Feb 18, 2011)

bulletstorm leaked for both consoles, woo


----------



## hellrazor (Feb 18, 2011)

And a few fakes for Bulletstorm on the PC and Diablo 3.


----------



## douglatins (Feb 18, 2011)

Anyone tired of all these videos? OMG one every day several mbs and etc. stop it god dammit


----------



## d3fct (Feb 18, 2011)

i have this copy been playin it here's a quick single player fraps....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aic2NyFii7Y


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 18, 2011)

Anyone know how to remove the fps cap?


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 18, 2011)

ctrain said:


> bulletstorm leaked for both consoles, woo



Really? 


The crackers must mostly be doing this for the lulz I swear


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 18, 2011)

it's a retail copy not a leaked build. Bulletstorm comes out in a couple of days. this happens a lot.


----------



## TAViX (Feb 18, 2011)

After walking a little to this game, is it me or does it look a little boring, very linear and with a strong sense of console type playing. I mean as far as I can tell it has almost NOTHING in common with the original Crysis, both gameplay, feeling, story, atmosphere...nothing....Got bored and delete it after 1 hour of testing only....


----------



## Over_Lord (Feb 19, 2011)

John Peterson said:


> I would be interested in activating FSAA or DX11.
> 
> DX11 can probably not be enabled since the official way to enable it doesn't work. The help for r_Driver says "Sets the renderer driver ( DX9/DX11/AUTO/NULL ). Default is DX11 on Vista and Windows 7 and DX9 otherwise. Specify in system.cfg like this: r_Driver = "DX11"" The reason r_Driver = "DX11" is ignored in this build is since it doesn't work, forcing it to render through DX11 by renaming CryRenderD3D11.dll to CryRenderD3D9.dll will remove all textures as reported, and create a flood of error messages in the console.
> 
> ...



That's the sad thing because of these stupid consoles.





ctrain said:


> bulletstorm leaked for both consoles, woo


Only the X360 version is working


----------



## ThorAxe (Feb 19, 2011)

Ordered on Steam. Ready to rock.


----------



## KainXS (Feb 19, 2011)

I tried this at a friends house and it felt more like a console game then a PC game, after playing it for about 10 minutes after the part where he gets out of the warehouse or whatever after getting the gun ammo, I just walked away lol

looked nice though, thats all i can say


----------



## Mussels (Feb 20, 2011)

KainXS said:


> I tried this at a friends house and it felt more like a console game then a PC game, after playing it for about 10 minutes after the part where he gets out of the warehouse or whatever after getting the gun ammo, I just walked away lol
> 
> looked nice though, thats all i can say



the multiplayer felt nice tho, the movement is more fluid.

when you jump to ledges, you grab on and lift yourself up - when sprinting if you hit crouch you do power slides like in the original FEAR and with the air drop perk you can do some awesome ground pounding from stupidly high places you reached.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 20, 2011)

Its a pretty bad ass feeling jumping from building to building, sneaking up behind campers and breaking their necks or just running then sliding underneath that low cover area as you shoot and kill your target.

Man, such a nice experience. Its even cooler when you do it all to your favorite tune.


----------



## ivicagmc (Feb 20, 2011)

Close to the end, but the more I go, there is more bugs... Now I can hear only the suit voice and music... Generally, game has a lot of potential, but console development cause this game, and many others to lose many features. Far Cry was a revolution in gaming graphics, Crysis to, but Crysis 2 is a bit of disappointment. There are improvements, but no charm like in first part and Warhead... Story line doesn't look very consistent with first part. Everything is much like Mass Effect to Mass Effect 2. First game had it soul and charm, second game lost it. In other to create something new you must experiment and risk, and that's  what big companies don't wont to do. They like playing safe, and what you have is better looking, old fame living, little over average thing, that will earn money but wont take your breath away...


----------



## Mussels (Feb 20, 2011)

IMO the suit powers should have been tougher.


stealth lasts longer (minutes?), strength makes you a powerhouse kicking cars around and punching holes in destructible walls, speed lets you do weird shit like run along horizontal walls (hell its a nanosuit, it should GRIP the walls like spiderman!)

shield should really impair your vision and movement but make you damn near indestructable - a walking tank with short-sightedness


hell instead of crap perks, it should have been a balancing act with points to tune your suit your way...


----------



## TAViX (Feb 20, 2011)

The suit might get tuned in the final version tho....


----------



## Mussels (Feb 20, 2011)

TAViX said:


> The suit might get tuned in the final version tho....



nah the suit feels finalised already. if they change it to what i said above, they'd be rebalancing the entire game.


----------



## scaminatrix (Feb 20, 2011)

You can upgrade your suit with the perks, and also as the game goes on, your skills last longer as the alien DNA "blends" with you more.
By the time you're at the end of the game, your invisibility lasts longer, you can run more, you can kick cars a decent length and jump higher.

Oh, I see what you're saying now, yea it would have been nice having a custom feel to the suit. I like the wall-grip idea...


----------



## Mussels (Feb 21, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> You can upgrade your suit with the perks, and also as the game goes on, your skills last longer as the alien DNA "blends" with you more.
> By the time you're at the end of the game, your invisibility lasts longer, you can run more, you can kick cars a decent length and jump higher.
> 
> Oh, I see what you're saying now, yea it would have been nice having a custom feel to the suit. I like the wall-grip idea...



yeah, woulda been nice to feel like spiderman with real superpowers intead of master chief with a cloak.


----------



## Hms1193 (Feb 21, 2011)

Loved the Multiplayer Crysis 2 has to offer but SP ain't that good. The original Crysis had a far better story + gameplay and the Original Nano suit was hell lot of better than the new one.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm surprised it seems people are talking about having the pirated copy, not trying to talk about ethics, just thought this was against forum rules.

Either way, still iffy on getting the game myself, prob just get Dues Ex then Duke, and wait for this to go on sale.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 21, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I'm surprised it seems people are talking about having the pirated copy, not trying to talk about ethics, just thought this was against forum rules.
> 
> Either way, still iffy on getting the game myself, prob just get Dues Ex then Duke, and wait for this to go on sale.



If you played the leek, you wouldn't be so iffy. 


I pre-ordered off of newegg. One month wait is way to long.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 21, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I'm surprised it seems people are talking about having the pirated copy, not trying to talk about ethics, just thought this was against forum rules.
> 
> Either way, still iffy on getting the game myself, prob just get Dues Ex then Duke, and wait for this to go on sale.



its technically not pirated, because of its leak status.

its not a product thats for sale, so you cant really pirate it - similar to how copying pages from a book and quoting its source is not plagiarism.


copying the complete product is definitely illegal, but thats not the case here. its one of those grey areas.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 21, 2011)

Mussels said:


> its technically not pirated, because of its leak status.
> 
> its not a product thats for sale, so you cant really pirate it - similar to how copying pages from a book and quoting its source is not plagiarism.
> 
> ...



In your mind. Not in the real world.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 21, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> In your mind. Not in the real world.



or in my part of the world, where laws differ.


----------



## scaminatrix (Feb 21, 2011)

See Kurgan? This is what happened many pages ago. See what you've done?


----------



## n-ster (Feb 21, 2011)

Mussels said:


> its technically not pirated, because of its leak status.
> 
> its not a product thats for sale, so you cant really pirate it - similar to how copying pages from a book and quoting its source is not plagiarism.
> 
> ...



Copying half the book in a quote is plagiarism. Why wouldn't it be the same for this leak?


----------



## HammerON (Feb 21, 2011)

For those that are interested to share their opinion about the ethics / legality of downloading the leaked Crysis 2 game go here:
 Is donwloading and playing Crysis 2 legal?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 21, 2011)

n-ster said:


> Copying half the book in a quote is plagiarism. Why wouldn't it be the same for this leak?



it could be, depending on laws.


around here, for it to be counted as piracy you have to prove that someone was disadvantaged by the alleged piracy. 

Its hard to do so with this, as it is clearly nowhere near finished enough to be a substitute for the final product. no ones can play this long term, or play this and not bother with the full. its buggy, missing features, and crashes a lot.

can they lose money from it? no, not really. its far, FAR inferior to the finished product which isnt even for sale yet. so how are they disadvantaged? its almost free advertising, which is an advantage instead.

This is why in most cases of software piracy, they charge you with breaking the DRM/copy protection instead of outright piracy. Its much easier to prove and target (and it doesn't apply to this leaked beta, which doesn't have them)


----------



## TAViX (Feb 21, 2011)

It seems there is a lot of confusion here between an alpha/demo product, and the final/retail one.
ok.
Do you remember a couple of years ago (more than 10) when Internet was mainly dial-up crap and all you could done was check the mail, and surf a little for a prohibited price??
By that time, the only source of information, IT news, reviews, games review, etc, etc, were PC magazines like PC Market, PC Zone, CHIP, Computer Games, Computer Gamer, LEVEL, PC Gaming, etc, etc, etc. I'll continue explaining about Gaming magazines. They provided games reviews made by their crew, but most of them were objective. After you read that magazine, you would have made an image in your head about the game, and decided if it's worth or not to buy that particular game. If the demo were on CD, it was much better. So back then the Internet wasn't a viable option to test or download games. We all remember what happened with the boom of broadband in the '2000s. File sharing was born, thanks to Napster, Kazaa and BitTorrent. 
Now the users could SHARE files all over the Internet. It's only illegal if he has an illegal file on his PC, but IT'S NOT illegal if someone else is coping it. (There are a lot of discussions about this, the wire it's full of them).
So for example, if I decide to buy AVATAR DVD than to share it on torrents, it's nothing illegal, since it's MY property, and I do what I want with that!! If some dude buys Crysis DVD and decide to share it with other people, it's hes business and nothing illegal.
If an idiot stole some software and uploaded to torrents, it's illegal TO UPLOAD it, but not illegal for other users to download it!!!! You have to understand something. It's not steeling property, it's just copying it. The ENTIRE fault is of uploader's!

p.s. 

Sry for bad Engrish.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 21, 2011)

TAViX said:


> *So for example, if I decide to buy AVATAR DVD than to share it on torrents, it's nothing illegal, since it's MY property, and I do what I want with that!!* If some dude buys Crysis DVD and decide to share it with other people, it's hes business and nothing illegal.
> If an idiot stole some software and uploaded to torrents, it's illegal TO UPLOAD it, but not illegal for other users to download it!!!! You have to understand something. It's not steeling property, it's just copying it. The ENTIRE fault is of uploader's!
> 
> p.s.
> ...



actually that is illegal, because you have to break the copy protection on the DVD before you can upload it. its also illegal to profit from re-selling copies of it, since they prohibit that too(usually in a warning at the start of the movie)

the second half of your post is correct (did you typo the first half or something? mean the opposite?) in that the people who download it generally arent breaking any laws directly - and thats why they target the people making money from it, and the people uploading it (who had to have cracked the security to do so)

so yes, we had the same opinion with this crysis 2 leak. because they had to break no security, no EULA to breach, and obtained it via legally neutral means... there really isnt anything illegal about it.


----------



## Over_Lord (Feb 21, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I'm surprised it seems people are talking about having the pirated copy, not trying to talk about ethics, just thought this was against forum rules.



this has been discussed way too many times so here it is again...


We are allowed to talk of the game, compare our fps scores, try cfgs to get DX11 working etc etc, BUT NOT POST LINKS TO THE DOWNLOAD.

Till you do that, you are NOT DOING anything WRONG.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 21, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> See Kurgan? This is what happened many pages ago. See what you've done?



 I had to ask, I really didn't feel like reading all these pages 




thunderising said:


> this has been discussed way too many times so here it is again...
> 
> 
> We are allowed to talk of the game, compare our fps scores, try cfgs to get DX11 working etc etc, BUT NOT POST LINKS TO THE DOWNLOAD.
> ...



Sounds like robbing a bank, taking pictures of the money, but none of robbing the bank


----------



## wolf (Feb 21, 2011)

I am still suprised to see so many TPU members taking an active part in this leaked copy, by active I mean admitting to having it and talking about its content here. I am dissapointed really, especially by moderators... but hey thats just my opinion and I agree that this particular situation is a bit of a grey area when it comes to right and wrong.

It all depends on your point of view I guess. I mean even if I downloaded and played it I wouldnt admit that in this forum and discuss performance results/story etc, but again maybe thats just me.


----------



## Brandenburg (Feb 22, 2011)

wolf said:


> I am still suprised to see so many TPU members taking an active part in this leaked copy, by active I mean admitting to having it and talking about its content here. I am dissapointed really, especially by moderators... but hey thats just my opinion and I agree that this particular situation is a bit of a grey area when it comes to right and wrong.
> 
> It all depends on your point of view I guess. I mean even if I downloaded and played it I wouldn't admit that in this forum and discuss performance results/story etc, but again maybe that's just me.



I too was amazed at this ...Seems like a double standard to me.. rampant hypocrisy


----------



## Mussels (Feb 22, 2011)

if its not illegal where i am... how is it double standards or hypocrisy?


the mailman can rant about how its illegal all he wants, but what he's really saying is how its illegal where he is.

its like how having a copy of a pirated MP3 is illegal - but who do they target for prosecution? uploads and original rippers only, in australia. and they have to prove it caused damages while they're at it.

If this was the complete game, it'd be a different case. an unfinished, not playable beta cant really case them damages. spoilers to the story wont ruin the sales either.


in north korea its illegal for civillians to have internet access... so being on the internet is illegal. you're all criminals. how can you be such hypocrites to argue one law, while breaking another?


----------



## cdawall (Feb 22, 2011)

Mussels said:


> if its not illegal where i am... how is it double standards or hypocrisy?
> 
> 
> the mailman can rant about how its illegal all he wants, but what he's really saying is how its illegal where he is.
> ...



 i knew i liked you for some reason


----------



## wolf (Feb 22, 2011)

Mussels said:


> if its not illegal where i am...
> 
> snip



I'm not commenting on legality whatsoever, just that I'm _dissapointed_ in the user base for flaunting it by commenting on the story/performance etc. 

if all you need to tell yourself is that it's not illegal, thats cool too, everyone has a different set of morals and ethics.

remember, the moral man knows that it's wrong to download it, wheras the ethical man actually doesn't.


----------



## TAViX (Feb 22, 2011)

Like I've said before. I'm against piracy, pirates, I'm against cheaters but if I have the chance to test the game before its release I will do it. I'm not hypocrite like some ranters here who wont admit they downloaded the game too. I mean common!!!! 
Doesn't make me a thief for trying the game before I WILL buy it???? Because I will definitely buy it, like all great games out there.
So....


----------



## Shihab (Feb 23, 2011)

TAViX said:


> Like I've said before. I'm against piracy, pirates, I'm against cheaters but if I have the chance to test the game before its release I will do it. I'm not hypocrite like some ranters here who wont admit they downloaded the game too. I mean common!!!!
> Doesn't make me a thief for trying the game before I WILL buy it???? Because I will definitely buy it, like all great games out there.
> So....



That's why demos are released. But the issue here isn't your right to "try" the product. The problem is whether the seller wants to let you try it or not. If so, Then they'de release a demo. If not. Well, it's their product. And the law's by their side. Copying a game is illegal. I dare say every EULA of a game says that. Not something that comes from someone who downloaded more than a terrabyte of pirated games. But as mussels said a above, It depends on where you live. And where I live. I can't get any of these damned games. thanks to our damned government and the US treasury  .

Back to the main thread subject. Something smells fishy about this leak. And Crytek's response wasn't what someone would expect. It's not the first time a game is leaked, But I still feel something funny about this. Conspiracy theory, anyone ?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 23, 2011)

Shihabyooo said:


> That's why demos are released. But the issue here isn't your right to "try" the product. The problem is whether the seller wants to let you try it or not. If so, Then they'de release a demo. If not. Well, it's their product. And the law's by their side. Copying a game is illegal. I dare say every EULA of a game says that. Not something that comes from someone who downloaded more than a terrabyte of pirated games. But as mussels said a above, It depends on where you live. And where I live. I can't get any of these damned games. thanks to our damned government and the US treasury  .
> 
> Back to the main thread subject. Something smells fishy about this leak. And Crytek's response wasn't what someone would expect. It's not the first time a game is leaked, But I still feel something funny about this. Conspiracy theory, anyone ?



Page 5 has a couple of conspiracy theories. Mainly by me


----------



## cdawall (Feb 23, 2011)

so it runs perfectly with my GTX470 and a dual core chip maxed settings at 1440x1050 and 1920x1080. hopefully the real version is able to run well and look good on newer hardware.


----------



## TAViX (Feb 24, 2011)

Have you ever wonder where all those companies like Microsoft, Blizzard, Intel, AMD would be today WITHOUT the piracy??? I let you think about it big time...


----------



## Over_Lord (Feb 24, 2011)

yeah, half the world wouldnt' have ever used Windows, thats more than billions of dollars to intel and amd


----------



## HalfAHertz (Feb 24, 2011)

TAViX said:


> Have you ever wonder where all those companies like Microsoft, Blizzard, Intel, AMD would be today WITHOUT the piracy??? I let you think about it big time...



We'd all be using the Amiga 256-XXLD by now, duhh 
I bet crysis would have looked just as good in 4096 colours...


----------



## Shihab (Feb 24, 2011)

TAViX said:


> Have you ever wonder where all those companies like Microsoft, Blizzard, Intel, AMD would be today WITHOUT the piracy??? I let you think about it big time...



How on earth could Intel and AMD be harmed by piracy ? Last time I checked, you couldn't download a Phenom.

I would if I could though


----------



## TAViX (Feb 24, 2011)

Shihabyooo said:


> How on earth could Intel and AMD be harmed by piracy ? Last time I checked, you couldn't download a Phenom.
> 
> I would if I could though



You think so flat.

If there weren't for piracy of software, the users wouldn't buy new hardware from Intel/AMD/ATI/Nvidia, RAM makers, HDD, etc in order to play the latest pirated games, software, to store the tons of downloaded music from Napster, kilotons of movies from Torrentz, etc. They wouldn't buy the latest hardware in order to play their pirated games...

Think about it. Less game piracy means less hardware sell....  :shadedshu

More hardware sell, means more default MS Windows sell to PC producers = more $ for MS. Also individual hardware might come with bundled software like apps, games etc => more $ for software producers....

So let's stop thinking only in black/white or good/evil for a moment......


----------



## erixx (Feb 24, 2011)

No. It's: no money = no OS (MS) = no computer = no processor 




Edit: Of course Im anwsering not you, but the Shibahiyooo)


----------



## Shihab (Feb 24, 2011)

So we are taking hypothetical scenarios in account now ?

"Think about it. Less game piracy means less hardware sell" ?

 



erixx said:


> No. It's: no money = no OS (MS) = no computer = no processor



 Windows has been pirated for ages now. Yet they still keep releasing new versions. I don't think they are planning to stop making what gave them world domination just because of a coupla million _few_ pirated copies >_>
 The OEM business alone generates brazilions of $$. Anyway, MS can rot in hell for all I care. That would just mean more focus on Linux. 

Ubuntu ?


----------



## Brandenburg (Feb 24, 2011)

I have always believed that without piracy...We wouldn't have DVD burners or the media to use with them.. nor would we have such huge HDD's as we do now.. ..My 1st PC had 40GB of space.. The one I use now has 6TB of space
Also the boom of broadband that came about in the early 2000's happened as a direct cause of piracy


----------



## HossHuge (Feb 24, 2011)

Brandenburg said:


> I have always believed that without piracy...We wouldn't have DVD burners or the media to use with them.. nor would we have such huge HDD's as we do now.. ..My 1st PC had 40GB of space.. The one I use now has 6TB of space
> Also the boom of broadband that came about in the early 2000's happened as a direct cause of piracy



I'm going to add that I think the porn industry has also contributed as well....


----------



## Mussels (Feb 24, 2011)

HossHuge said:


> I'm going to add that I think the porn industry has also contributed as well....



clearly, too much porn is the cause of pirated games and crysis 2 being leaked.


we've finally solved it.


----------



## HossHuge (Feb 24, 2011)

Mussels said:


> clearly, too much porn is the cause of pirated games and crysis 2 being leaked.
> 
> we've finally solved it.



I meant with the boom of high speed broadband and volumes of hard-drive space that many people have on their computers.

But you are right, porn does solve a lot of problems.


----------



## Brandenburg (Feb 24, 2011)

HossHuge said:


> I'm going to add that I think the porn industry has also contributed as well....



Well.. I know my porn collection is legendary

Got 300GB on my HDD and perhaps another 800GB to a TB in AVI format on DVD...  

Hello all.. My name is Neil.. I think i have issues


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 24, 2011)

Brandenburg said:


> Well.. I know my porn collection is legendary
> 
> Got 300GB on my HDD and perhaps another 800GB to a TB in AVI format on DVD...
> 
> Hello all.. My name is Neil.. I think i have issues



You're from Waco. Its expected.


----------



## onthemour (Feb 25, 2011)

This BETA IS COMPLETE GARBAGE!  no wonder its leaked. There are so many things wrong with the game! Obviously someone wants this hyped so that everyone will buy the working version. duh This is almost as bad as the moh beta then the fixed version comes out and its nothing like the BETA! They fixed everything that people complained about. People are idiots. Dam does anyone know what the word beta means. It is just a test copy. I got it for free and I don't even want to play it anymore its so horrible. It looks worse than a console. I want DX11 smooth game play with no sh!tty screen tears. That you have to pay for. I  usually get the cracked or leaked game before I buy. Its my form of a demo if the company does not supply one. I hate spending $ on pieces of garbage. I do not pirate out of support for PC. I got Bulletstorm without trying it first and I am pissed. NO EYEFINITY SUPPORT!

Thank god someone leaked this. We need to test and tweak it. It should be free because it is a terrible beta in order to fix the problems


----------



## TAViX (Feb 25, 2011)

It's no beta. Is alpha at most. It seems that even cinematics are missing or will be completely different from the final version.....Remains to be seen.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 25, 2011)

regardless of pirates or legalities iv come to the conclusion that games like this need to come with case badges. We already have them for our graphics cards might as well be one for what we are playing on our thousand doller systems.


----------



## onthemour (Feb 25, 2011)

Obviously no one has actually checked out the game! IT CONSTANTLY BLANKS TO THE CRYTEK DEVELOPER SCREEN. Its says "property of crytek. not for distribution" 

This is not the final game! No one and I mean NO ONE would pay $2 for this. The 5.1 7.1 sound is broken and not working which makes the game impossible to hear. They promised the function of advanced graphic tweaks just like every other game does. It is missing here. Hmm wheres that vsync
This is not the pc version made separate from the console port. This is something half done. ONLY AN IDIOT WOULD PLAY THIS AND SAY IT IS GOOD AND THE REAL THING!

Wake up and realize what is going on. There is a reason why this is leaked. There is a reason why this garbage is leaked. Trust me someone knows what is going on


----------



## scaminatrix (Feb 25, 2011)

onthemour said:


> Wake up and realize what is going on. There is a reason why this is leaked. There is a reason why this garbage is leaked. Trust me someone knows what is going on



I don't blame you for not reading through the 35 pages, but we all know it's not the real thing... Just have a little read through the thread, quite a lot of it is quite amusing...


----------



## onthemour (Feb 25, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> I don't blame you for not reading through the 35 pages, but we all know it's not the real thing... Just have a little read through the thread, quite a lot of it is quite amusing...



I will read. I bet I just repeated everything already said   as usual with huge forums


----------



## f22a4bandit (Feb 26, 2011)

onthemour said:


> I will read. I bet I just repeated everything already said   as usual with huge forums



Yeah, you just summed up the thread in about a paragraph there! Fortunately, you skipped all of the moral/ethical nonsense that needs to be kept in the GN forum.

Oh yes, welcome to the forum by the way!


----------



## ShiBDiB (Feb 26, 2011)

this thread needs to be closed and just let it die


----------



## wahdangun (Feb 26, 2011)

TAViX said:


> You think so flat.
> 
> If there weren't for piracy of software, the users wouldn't buy new hardware from Intel/AMD/ATI/Nvidia, RAM makers, HDD, etc in order to play the latest pirated games, software, to store the tons of downloaded music from Napster, kilotons of movies from Torrentz, etc. They wouldn't buy the latest hardware in order to play their pirated games...
> 
> ...



no, its more likely that linux will gain 40 % market share.


----------



## alexsubri (Feb 26, 2011)

This forum has out lived it's uselessness. Sir Drake
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & I wouldn't mind closing this thread...


----------



## TAViX (Feb 26, 2011)

Can we talk now about now why Cryengine 3 looks worst than 2...Just a tough from what I've seen from the alpha leak...


----------



## Mussels (Feb 26, 2011)

TAViX said:


> Can we talk now about now why Cryengine 3 looks worst than 2...Just a tough from what I've seen from the alpha leak...



because we're looking at the console level graphics. the beta doesnt have the full graphics (no DX11, for a start)


----------



## TAViX (Feb 27, 2011)

Mussels said:


> because we're looking at the console level graphics. the beta doesnt have the full graphics (no DX11, for a start)



I can live with the lower graphics, but I cannot live with lower designs, like very little space on missions, very tight paths, no wider areas, etc, etc.....shadedshu:shadedshu


----------



## Frick (Feb 27, 2011)

TAViX said:


> I can live with the lower graphics, but I cannot live with lower designs, like very little space on missions, very tight paths, no wider areas, etc, etc.....shadedshu:shadedshu



It's been going on for years. Long gone are the days where you actually had to, god forbid, think to get somewhere.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 27, 2011)

Frick said:


> It's been going on for years. Long gone are the days where you actually had to, god forbid, think to get somewhere.



the console era, begun it has.


----------



## Frizz (Feb 27, 2011)

Hmm Crysis 2 definitely looks better than warhead, but what I've noticed is the character animations are somewhat more stiff ... hoping retail will have improved on this.


----------



## Frick (Feb 27, 2011)

Mussels said:


> the console era, begun it has.



Screw this, I'm installing Jedi Knight again!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 27, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> this thread needs to be closed and just let it die



Erocker tried. But some nit-wit person who needed tech support to get the leak to run on his sub-par rig reopened it.


----------



## erocker (Feb 27, 2011)

erocker said:


> O'rly? How is your post on topic? Report the post and let the mods deal with it don't fan the flames. You can both butt out of this thread now and not come back. Consider it dealt with.





ShiBDiB said:


> this thread needs to be closed and just let it die





TheMailMan78 said:


> Erocker tried. But some nit-wit person who needed tech support to get the leak to run on his sub-par rig reopened it.



Interesting... Did you both forget?  

Wait, it's probablly best you don't respond here.


----------



## TAViX (Feb 27, 2011)

Mussels said:


> the console era, begun it has.



Oh no my friend, it began a long time ago when producers decided that crapsoles are better than PC in terms of CA$H! They were a little right since the Box and PS3 were kinda difficult to crack if not impossible. But this was over last year than even my grandma' can crack an xbox or ps3 now...Just check some torrents site, the pirated console games are overrunning 2:1 the PC ones...heheeek:


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 27, 2011)

TAViX said:


> Oh no my friend, it began a long time ago when producers decided that crapsoles are better than PC in terms of CA$H! They were a little right since the Box and PS3 were kinda difficult to crack if not impossible. But this was over last year than even my grandma' can crack an xbox or ps3 now...Just check some torrents site, the pirated console games are overrunning 2:1 the PC ones...heheeek:



I agree that console pirating is as severe if not more than PC. First off you have More than one Console versus just one PC (as you clearly stated).

Who do you think is more likely to pirate a game? A PC users who has the cash for a PC that can run Crysis or a lazy person who doesn't want to build a PC or can only afford a console?

I rest my case.


----------



## TAViX (Feb 27, 2011)

Yep yep yep, but they say that PC piracy is responsible for producers shifting their developm. mainly to consoles, hahaha!!
The irony!!


----------



## HalfAHertz (Feb 27, 2011)

TAViX said:


> Yep yep yep, but they say that PC piracy is responsible for producers shifting their developm. mainly to consoles, hahaha!!
> The irony!!



Well you're not looking at things objectively. You have to measure things proportionately. I think that we all agree that the console market is larger than the gaming PC market, yes? There are about 50 million PS3s, over 50million Xbox360s( but probably the real number is around half that because half of those have RROD-ed) and about 80 million Wiis. Let's for the sake of argument take out the Wiis because they're not considered adequate gaming platforms by some people.We've still got a market of 75 to 100 million. Now compare that only to the gaming capable PCs and you'll probably end up under 30 million. That number is a very loose guesstimate based on the average high-end and mainstream GPU sales per year which total around somewhere between 7 and 8 million per year and multiplying it by the last 4 years because that's about the time we've had programable shader GPUs.

So even if console games are pirated twice as much as as PC games, the console market is 3 times bigger and therefore the percentage of pirating is lower than that of PC games.


----------



## TAViX (Feb 28, 2011)

HalfAHertz said:


> Well you're not looking at things objectively. You have to measure things proportionately. I think that we all agree that the console market is larger than the gaming PC market, yes? There are about 50 million PS3s, over 50million Xbox360s( but probably the real number is around half that because half of those have RROD-ed) and about 80 million Wiis. Let's for the sake of argument take out the Wiis because they're not considered adequate gaming platforms by some people.We've still got a market of 75 to 100 million. Now compare that only to the gaming capable PCs and you'll probably end up under 30 million. That number is a very loose guesstimate based on the average high-end and mainstream GPU sales per year which total around somewhere between 7 and 8 million per year and multiplying it by the last 4 years because that's about the time we've had programable shader GPUs.
> 
> So even if console games are pirated twice as much as as PC games, the console market is 3 times bigger and therefore the percentage of pirating is lower than that of PC games.



30 million gaming PCs??! You kidding right???

I think you forgot a 0 back there. Think about it. At least 60-70% of PC all over the world are capable of playing games at good quality levels. A recent study showed that there are aprox 800-900 million PCs out there. Some old some new. Let's say only 35% of them are capable of DX9 gaming...You do the math.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 28, 2011)

i googled, and there was an estimate of 65 million gaming PC's according to one source i found.

that figure seemed to be based on prebuilt systems however, since they cannot track sales of custom built machines. there are far more gaming PC's than there are of any one console, that cant be argued.


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 28, 2011)

I read higher.



> "...by the end of 2007, there were more than *one billion PCs* installed around the world; nearly half have pirated software on them."





> furthermore, since even cards released two years ago, such as the 8800GTS/GTX, can still game very effectively, it's still a low-end estimate of the total number of 'gaming' PCs in total. To add to the rough calculations above, this study claims that approximately *196 million gaming PCs *were shipped between the third quarter of 2005 and the third quarter of 2008. One last piece of valuable information comes from Roy Taylor of Nvidia who recently stated that: "...there is a very large installed base of GeForce gamers. We estimate that we have over 180 million active GeForce users. That's a much bigger installed base than PS3 or Xbox 360."


----------



## Frizz (Feb 28, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> I read higher.



Those figures in your quotes imply to me that the PC gaming market isn't doing very well  .... considering nearly half of the 1 billion installed PCs have pirated software on them.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Feb 28, 2011)

Well so much for my guesstimating  I based my numbers only on Hi-end and midrange sales and from what I got, those were around 4 million for each of the two manufacturers between H2 2009 and H1 2010


----------



## TAViX (Feb 28, 2011)

Also. not to mention custom builds, which from my guess are at least double the amount of stand alone PCs...


----------



## laszlo (Feb 28, 2011)

i re-played the 1st crysis and also warhead and only now i realize that part 2 is a joke compared to the 1st one....

maybe part 3 will be even worst than 2....


----------



## lyndonguitar (Feb 28, 2011)

Someone with a Nanosuit activated Cloak Mode, Infiltrated Crytek building and stole a copy of Crysis 2, and uploaded it using Nanosuit internet.


----------



## n-ster (Feb 28, 2011)

TAViX said:


> Also. not to mention custom builds, which from my guess are at least double the amount of stand alone PCs...



whhhhaaaat? you thinkb there are double the amount of custom built vs OEM? There's like 10X more OEM PCs then there are Custom built


----------



## Frick (Feb 28, 2011)

TAViX said:


> Also. not to mention custom builds, which from my guess are at least double the amount of stand alone PCs...



What n-ster said. HP alone sold 62 million PC's last year.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 28, 2011)

Great article from Tweakguides.com talking about pretty much what we are. It was done in 2010 however. 

http://www.tweakguides.com/Piracy_10.html

Taken from there actually. 

"Wii: 36 million
XBox 360: 23 million
PlayStation 3: 17 million

That's a total of around 76 million 'next-gen' consoles currently in use globally."

"Estimated 1 billion PCs currently in use around the world, almost 200 million gaming PCs in particular, and around 1.5 billion individuals using the Internet"


----------



## TAViX (Feb 28, 2011)

n-ster said:


> whhhhaaaat? you thinkb there are double the amount of custom built vs OEM? There's like 10X more OEM PCs then there are Custom built



I men PC build from scrap, or upgraded into a brand new PC. 
For example all my friends are having custom PCs build by themselves from components. Just like me.

Imagine how much more are out there...


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Feb 28, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> Great article from Tweakguides.com talking about pretty much what we are. It was done in 2010 however.


BumbleBee linked to that at one point and I read the whole thing. 

Here's my take on it:


> _I was disappointed that the article did not elaborate on the systemic causes of piracy. As mentioned in the article, China and other countries pirate at a much greater rate than the USA. However the article doesn't mention that due to it's population, China is (likely) responsible for the majority of software piracy worldwide. Why is it that China pirates so much? I believe it is because piracy is culturally accepted in China. Even the government of China is routinely involved in intellectual property theft.
> 
> What's also notable is that consoles aren't nearly as prolific in China. If you look at the hardware tables provided by vgchartz* you can see that East Asia/China didn't even get it's own row. It is natural to assume that if China was buying a volume of consoles proportional to other developed countries then the rates of piracy for those consoles would balloon.
> 
> ...



Also it's my personal opinion that all of the numbers on "gaming computers" are malarkey.  I have two or three computers that might be considered "gaming capable", but not by the standards of any proper gamer, and they're also not being used for gaming.  People buy game consoles to play games, people buy computers for everything (which may or may not include gaming).

@Shihabyooo - The number of people buying GTX570s are outnumbered by the people buying entry-level (or midrange cards) at least 10:1.


----------



## Shihab (Feb 28, 2011)

streetfighter 2 said:


> People buy game consoles to play games, people buy computers for everything (which may or may not include gaming)



Agree. But we also should acknowledge the fact that the majority of those who buy high end graphics cards intend to use them for gaming. You don't shell out 400 bucks for a GTX 570 just to use Excel.

Sooooo. Why is this thread still alive ?


----------



## TAViX (Feb 28, 2011)

Shihabyooo said:


> Sooooo. Why is this thread still alive ?



Still trying to figure out if we played the demo already or not...?


----------



## n-ster (Feb 28, 2011)

TAViX said:


> I men PC build from scrap, or upgraded into a brand new PC.
> For example all my friends are having custom PCs build by themselves from components. Just like me.
> 
> Imagine how much more are out there...



Still <10% IMO


----------



## TAViX (Feb 28, 2011)

n-ster said:


> Still <10% IMO


----------



## Frick (Feb 28, 2011)

TAViX said:


>



What is so funny? You have any real numbers except your friends?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 1, 2011)

Frick said:


> What n-ster said. HP alone sold 62 million PC's last year.



they sold probably 61 million i wouldnt want to play gta4 or crysis or (ad infinitum) on, same as dell acer and all the other oems

and if you take the amount of mid - high end gfx card sales as anything consider most of us swap cards like they go stale or sumat ive bought a lot of latests, only to keep my old card to FIX a family pc at somepoint and no my rents dont game my mum hovers the mouse in the air stabbing behind both buttons shed be crap at COD:shadedshu


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 1, 2011)

Ever since Gehotz or w/e his name was cracked the PS3 and released it, there are more and more torrents up for PS3 games. I just read an article that japan just released its new 3DS and it was hacked within 2 hours. 

So developers want to sit back and say that piracy is to blame? I say bullshit. A LOT of it has to do the economy. People just cant afford the shit. Until Sony cracks down like microsoft and starts banning hacked consoles, the PS3 is worthless to play on. 

Also, why have PC games gone up $10 in the past year? They used to be $49.99 even when the console version was $10 more. I know developers need to make a living but damn, if you want to cut down piracy, make a kick ass game that people WILL BUY and charge less. Youll still make a helluva profit.


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 1, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> Great article from Tweakguides.com talking about pretty much what we are. It was done in 2010 however.
> 
> http://www.tweakguides.com/Piracy_10.html
> 
> ...



I think those numbers are sales or haven't been updated.

January 2011
-------------
30 million XBOX Live accounts worldwide (link)
60 million Playstation Network accounts worldwide (link)



> While that number sounds great, you have to take into account that this includes not only accounts for the PSP and for their PSN website but all are free.  These numbers do not tell us how many PSN Plus users they have which comes at a fee.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 6, 2011)

God, not even the leak is awful, the Demo is too!
Laggy,skippy and absolutely COD 
Everytime i see this ABOMINATION,or try to play it, to be able to at least accept it... my Guts turn inside out 
Shame on you Crytek! I played the first Part for over 300 Hours, including the time when the demo came out...but this? Bah!


----------



## {uZa}DOA (Mar 6, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> Most of that isn't even close to true.
> 
> Bugs certainly do exist in the console versions of games, that is a huge myth that they don't.  That is why console games recieve patches too.
> 
> ...



Well I believe Crysis one didn't have a reinstall limit but, I know for a fact Crysis Warhead does.. I recently had my sons hard drive go bad so while replacing that I just upgraded his system to i7 875/P55 and Windows 7. After reinstalling Warhead and patching I went to launch the game it tells me that I exceeded my reinstall limit and wouldn't let the game launch.....


----------



## Crap Daddy (Mar 6, 2011)

There is a patch that overrides the install limit for Warhead. It's legit.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 6, 2011)

Let this thread die!


----------



## RoutedScripter (Mar 6, 2011)

im not even interested to see all the spoliers before , since the game's very buggy i heard , not actually in any rush to play , got enouugh.


----------

